# That's Dancing!



## Guest

Anyone from anywhere... Everyone from everywhere... That's Dancing! -


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Wonder what part of Scotland Mickey Mouse comes from...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## jegreenwood

Jerome Robbins' "Moves"

(Set to 4:33 )


----------



## Guest

This clip is just brilliant... over 41 million views!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

Can we all join in or is it just for you?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> Can we all join in or is it just for you?


In the time that it took you to type "Can we all join in or is it just for you?" you could have posted a video... or two... or three.

If the thread is open anyone can use it - It's fair game to whoever shows up and decides to actually take advantage of the opportunity to do so.

If you would like to post a dance video - post to your heart's content... post one - post a hundred - post a thousand... the more the merrier and the better the thread will be.

If anyone makes an appearance just to post a characteristically unnecessary bit of snark without actually contributing anything positive to the thread, then take off, eh?

This thread has been officially declared a "snark-free zone".

This one is _expressly for you_ my friend extended with the very best of sincere best wishes!


----------



## ldiat

Sydney Nova Scotia said:


> In the time that it took you to type "Can we all join in or is it just for you?" you could have posted a video...


ok can i please post


----------



## ldiat

and here is this one chzzzzzzzz


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

you started it!


----------



## ldiat

you typed Bluegrass............


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Metairie Road

Nice thread. Pile it on.

Fandango from the ballet 'Don Juan'





The Dopey Joes and the great Slim Gaillard





Live It Up





Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest

ldiat said:


> ok can i please post


Yeah - Like I could stop a whirlwind, eh? :lol:

Post fearlessly, my friend, post fearlessly!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Definitely cool video...


----------



## Guest

Terrific mash up of various movie and television show dance sequences...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Annied

Timing doesn't get much better than this.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Metairie Road

Shall We Dance?





Shall We Dance?





I must admit that I also liked the version with Jennifer Lopez and Richard Gere, it's a good movie despite the low score from those ignorant swine at Rotten Tomatoes.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Art Rock




----------



## jegreenwood

Two for one - you have to wait a couple of minutes for the dancing.


----------



## Guest

"Boogie" is slang for dancing...

And here we have "Root Boy Slim" who oddly enough isn't all that "slim"...

You have to wait for the 4:05 mark before "Slim" actually starts to boogie...

At the 4:35 mark "Slim" falls right on his a$$ and gets his head stuck inside the bass drum...

At the 4:45 mark "Slim" apparently has a heart attack...He recovers like 10 seconds later so it must have been a "mild" heart attack rather than a "major" or a "massive" heart attack.

At the 4:55 mark "Slim" actually does boogie until he pukes...

At the 5:19 mark "Slim" takes a well deserved bow...

At the 5:30 mark you will never see a dumber look on anyone's face than the dumb look on "Slim's" face...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Great tap number - doesn't start until the 2:50 mark -


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Strange Magic

Here's an old thread about the classical dance of Southeast Asia:

Music and Dance of Southeast Asia


----------



## Guest

Strange Magic said:


> Here's an old thread about the classical dance of Southeast Asia:
> 
> Music and Dance of Southeast Asia


----------



## Guest

Strange Magic said:


> Here's an old thread about the classical dance of Southeast Asia:
> 
> Music and Dance of Southeast Asia


----------



## Belowpar

Sydney Nova Scotia said:


>


I've said it on here before but this productin is running in London unitl next January. It has more sheer pisazzzzz, hutspah, balls and pure entertianment than just about anything I've seen in 40+ years of theatre and concert and Opera attending.

If you are with ... about 2000 miles, you'd be mand to miss it.


----------



## Belowpar

Thank you for this thread, I've book marked many to check out with my dear old Mum, when she comes to stay. We'll have a great time.

Now I doubt (m)any of you have watched Fred Astaire more than I have, I just love the guy. But scholars are correct to point out that much of what he did had first been done by black vaudeville acts. I enjoyed your selctions of Mr Bojangles but unless I missed it these guys should alos be featured.


----------



## Merl




----------



## jegreenwood




----------



## Guest

Belowpar said:


> Thank you for this thread, I've book marked many to check out with my dear old Mum, when she comes to stay. We'll have a great time.
> 
> Now I doubt (m)any of you have watched Fred Astaire more than I have, I just love the guy. But scholars are correct to point out that much of what he did had first been done by black vaudeville acts. I enjoyed your selctions of Mr Bojangles but unless I missed it these guys should alos be featured.


Thank you for your kind words - they mean more than you can imagine to me! I genuinely hope that you and your mum find moments of true happiness spent together enjoying that which they love in the company of those whom they love...

I do have the Nicholas Brothers posted - I've added so many that not even I know where they're at and I'm the one who posted them!

Again... thank you for your kind and gracious words - Enjoy!

Here's a great one -






and this one by Whiteys Lindy Hoppers in "Hellzapoppin". is so crazy fast starting at the 2:45 mark that it defies belief - almost to the extent that you suspect that they speeded up the sequence but it's in real time -


----------



## jegreenwood

In the rehearsal room. Miss Turnstiles is Megan Fairchild, a principal at New York City Ballet.


----------



## Guest

Interesting rehearsal scene - great tap sequence starting at 3:10 mark -


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Moonwalk at the 2:03 mark...


----------



## Guest




----------



## jegreenwood

Sydney Nova Scotia said:


> Interesting rehearsal scene - great tap sequence starting at 3:10 mark -


I was thinking of posting that too. I am involved with a theater company, which two years ago did a production of "Sweet Charity" starring Sutton Foster - in a 200 seat theatre! The choreographer was the person who did "On the Town." Unfortunately there's not much video.


----------



## Guest

jegreenwood said:


> I was thinking of posting that too. I am involved with a theater company, which two years ago did a production of "Sweet Charity" starring Sutton Foster - in a 200 seat theatre! The choreographer was the person who did "On the Town." Unfortunately there's not much video.


Never _think_ about posting something - go right ahead and just post it!

Here's a Sutton Foster clip from "Bunheads" -


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Sutton Foster - a once in a generation talent...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## eugeneonagain

Young Frankenstein - Puttin' on the Ritz:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Amazing must-watch dance clip -


----------



## jegreenwood

Sydney Nova Scotia said:


>


I love the fact that the music for the dance break is a twelve tone fugue.


----------



## Guest




----------



## tortkis

I found Electro Swing only lately. Very enjoyable.

Parov Stelar: Beatbuddy Swing, performed by takeSomeCrime





Caravan Palace: Dramophone


----------



## Guest

tortkis said:


> I found Electro Swing only lately. Very enjoyable.
> 
> Parov Stelar: Beatbuddy Swing, performed by takeSomeCrime
> 
> Caravan Palace: Dramophone


First-rate additions to the collection - my compliments! - please continue to add whatever you may find of interest!

So impressed with Parov Stelar that I added a second video to complement your first -


----------



## Guest

Canadian Leslie Feist's "1234" is the single greatest choreographed music video of all time.

*The entire scene was shot in one take with a single camera and no edits.*


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## tortkis

I love charleston, the composition of great James P. Johnson.
This is not from 1920s but lovely.


----------



## Guest




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## ldiat

yes A Miller really good!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

The group is "The Fitzgeralds"...


----------



## Guest

If you hire these guys to shovel your driveway - don't pay 'em by the hour, eh? You'll go broke...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

When you notice that it takes 2 minutes and 20 seconds before they actually start to dance standing up instead of sitting down you may tend to think that we're not the most ambitious people in the world... either that or we're late starters... And for the record they're Americans not Canadians...


----------



## Guest

Even the National Tap Dance Company of Canada spends half their time sitting down...


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

Sydney Nova Scotia said:


>


HA HA ROTFWL. good one!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Ingélou

Burns Night in Baton Rouge - go to 2 minutes 59 seconds for a bit of cultural fusion.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

This is just crazy fun to do - even my French-Canadian wife and mother were willing to learn how to dance like this...


----------



## Guest

Simultaneously cool and completely off the wall... Cuts back and forth between half a dozen countries.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Canadians are amazing! - Combine one really fabulous looking born in Timmins Ontario babe with Irish step dancers who can step dance on a wet floor while its raining without actually slipping and falling and you have the perfect dance video!

In Canada it's usually no big deal to dance on water but it's usually frozen and we're wearing skates...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Dorsetmike

Folk Festivals I've been to


----------



## Dorsetmike

And another


----------



## Dorsetmike

Now some clogs


----------



## Dorsetmike

Some Irish girls


----------



## Dorsetmike

Morena Slovak dance


----------



## Dorsetmike

Spank the planks


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Larkenfield

Done in one single amazing long _take_... joyous and full of the glories of youth... loved it all...


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## starthrower




----------



## canouro




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## starthrower

I posted in the wrong thread. Oliver Nelson should've been in the NC listening.


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


>


This one is very good idiat, bravo.


----------



## Duncan

Rogerx said:


> This one is very good idiat, bravo.


It's actually a small "L" - ldiat - not an "I" as in "idiat" - you might want to offer him an apology as he's a genuinely decent person who is a credit to this forum for his unfailing good cheer and genial enthusiasm for all genres of music...


----------



## ldiat

Mollie John said:


> It's actually a small "L" - ldiat - not an "I" as in "idiat" - you might want to offer him an apology as he's a genuinely decent person who is a credit to this forum for his unfailing good cheer and genial enthusiasm for all genres of music...


well thank you for those kind words! and do you know what "ldiat" is???


----------



## Duncan

ldiat said:


> well thank you for those kind words! and do you know what "ldiat" is???











*Bon appétit, mon ami!*


----------



## ldiat

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 116494
> 
> 
> *Bon appétit, mon ami!*


he is my hero chef...Louis Diat!! cause i am one...j child and j pepin close 2nd


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Duncan

Natalie MacMaster - the pride of Troy, Inverness County, Nova Scotia and fiddler extraordinaire -






Natalie is married to Donnell Leahy of the Leahy family band -


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Doris Day - Shaking the Blues Away - Love Me or Leave Me (1955) - Classic Movies - Cine Clásico


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Doris Day - Shaking the Blues Away - Love Me or Leave Me (1955) - Classic Movies - Cine Clásico


RIP just passed a few weeks ago sad


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Ann-Margret hot dance with Elvis Presley in Viva Las Vegas (4K)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Ann-Margret hot dance with Elvis Presley in Viva Las Vegas (4K)


Ann-Margret<---Love and a triple like!!! check the heels she wore to dance WOW!!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Tonight at the London Palladium | 42nd Street


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Mamma Mia! (2008) - Dancing Queen Scene


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Mamma Mia! (2008) - Dancing Queen Scene


and a triple like!! watched this live on stage!!


----------



## Rogerx

West Side Story - Gee Officer Krupke! (1961) HD


----------



## haydnguy

Still really lovin' this.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Step Up 4 Last Dance(HD)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

E.L.O (Electric Light Orchestra) All Over The World


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

La La Land - "A lovely night" scene


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

MEET ME IN ST. LOUIS ('44): "The Troll Song"


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> MEET ME IN ST. LOUIS ('44): "The Troll Song"


I really love the Trolley Song! a Triple like!!


----------



## ldiat

OMG


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> OMG


Now...that's what I a nice wake up call. :lol:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Singing in the Rain - Good Morning (1952)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Singing in the Rain - Good Morning (1952)


a triple like!! "what a beautiful morning"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Cabaret - Mein Herr (1972) [High Quality Stereo Sound, Subtitled]


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat


----------



## Rogerx

King Herod's song


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Easy Virtue - Colin Firth & Jessica Biel Tango Scene


----------



## Rogerx

Robin and the 7 Hoods (1964) - Style (Sinatra, Martin, and Crosby)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Robin and the 7 Hoods (1964) - Style (Sinatra, Martin, and Crosby)


oh yea!!! A good one!!


----------



## Rogerx

Sidney Poitier dancing


----------



## Dorsetmike

Appalachian style folk dance


----------



## Rogerx

1963 Summer Holiday - Bachelor Boy


----------



## Rogerx

1963 Summer Holiday - Dancing Shoes


----------



## Larkenfield




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Cliff Richard On the beach Wonderful life


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Cliff Richard & The Shadows "A Girl In Every Port" (1964)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dorsetmike




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Elvis and his charisma - This is his dance (Part 16)


----------



## Rogerx

Elvis Presley - Jailhouse Rock (Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Anchors Aweigh - Frank Sinatra (1945)


----------



## Rogerx

Dean Martin, Buddy Ebsen, Lee J. Cobb, Charles Nelson Reilly & Jackie Vernon


----------



## Rogerx

Sammy Davis Jr. ［ Tap dancing ］ Steve Gadd ' 85


----------



## Rogerx

Titanic Dance Music‬‏ YouTube


----------



## Rogerx

Alexa Scimeca Knierim & Chris Knierim - My Heart Will Go On


----------



## Dorsetmike

Morena Slovak dancers


----------



## Dorsetmike

Morena at Wimborne folk festival


----------



## Rogerx

Aretha Franklin Think!!! The Blues Brothers 1980


----------



## Rogerx

David Bowie - Let's Dance (Official Video)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Dirty Dancing - Time of my Life (Final Dance) - High Quality


----------



## Rogerx

Sister Act- I Will Follow Him


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Dirty Dancing - Time of my Life (Final Dance) - High Quality


triple like!! a good one!!


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Sister Act- I Will Follow Him


well lets have another Triple Like! loved this flick!!


----------



## Rogerx

MY FAIR LADY"/"Wouldn't It Be Loverly?" - AUDREY HEPBURN


----------



## Rogerx

My Fair Lady: the Ascot Gavotte


----------



## Rogerx

Natalie Dessay - FIRST Manon: Gavotte: Suis-je gentille ainsi? - Dress rehearsal Geneva 2004


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Natalie Dessay - FIRST Manon: Gavotte: Suis-je gentille ainsi? - Dress rehearsal Geneva 2004


Triple like!! very nice!


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> Triple like!! very nice!


I knew you would like it :cheers:


----------



## Rogerx

Tina Turner - Private Dancer


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Sergei Polunin, 'Take Me to Church' by Hozier, Directed by David LaChapelle


----------



## Larkenfield

ldiat said:


>


Just wow!......


----------



## Rogerx

Footloose 2011-Fake ID Scene


----------



## Room2201974

Rogerx said:


> Natalie Dessay - FIRST Manon: Gavotte: Suis-je gentille ainsi? - Dress rehearsal Geneva 2004


Double yum!!!!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Jesus Christ Superstar Simon Zealotes (HD)


----------



## Rogerx

Showboat dancing scene with Marge and Gower Champion


----------



## Rogerx

Swing Time - Rogers and Astaire


----------



## Rogerx

Fred Astaire, Rita Hayworth, Xavier Cugat, Bailando Nace El Amor1942i


----------



## Rogerx

White Christmas I wish I was back in the army


----------



## Duncan

*The Reflections - "(Just Like) Romeo and Juliet"*


----------



## Duncan

*The Ides of March - "You Wouldn't Listen"*


----------



## Rogerx

Gene Kelly & Shirley McLaine. What a way to go.-


----------



## Rogerx

Lucille Ball & Shirley MacLaine


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dorsetmike

Clog dance


----------



## Dorsetmike

More clogs!


----------



## Rogerx

Shall We Dance? (2004) | 'Be This Alive' (HD) - Jennifer Lopez, Richard Gere


----------



## Rogerx

Julie Andrews and the Osmond Brothers Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

ED SHEERAN & JUSTIN BIEBER - I Don't Care - Salsa Dance - Daniel Rosas & Denise Fabel (2019)


----------



## Rogerx

Footloose - Irish Dance


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Vienna New Year's Concert 2014 - Lanner: The Romantics, Waltz op.167


----------



## Rogerx

Blue Danube - Johann Strauss - Vienna New Year Concerts through the Years


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The Spanish Riding School of Vienna


----------



## Rogerx

The Nolans - I'm In The Mood For Dancing 1979


----------



## Rogerx

Zorba The Greek Dance - The Greek Orchestra Emmetron Music


----------



## Rogerx

Яблочко". Балет Игоря Моисеева.


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Zorba The Greek Dance - The Greek Orchestra Emmetron Music


i always loved this a Quad Like!!! and i like Burt Bacharach version also!!!


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Fred Astaire & Eleanor Powell - Jukebox Dance


----------



## Rogerx

White Christmas I wish I was back in the army


----------



## Rogerx

An american in Paris - I got Rhythm


----------



## Rogerx

LA TRAVIATA - Coro di zingarelle e mattadori


----------



## Dorsetmike




----------



## Dorsetmike




----------



## Dorsetmike




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

LOS DEL RÍO "MACARENA MIX"


----------



## Rogerx

Ricky Martin - La Copa De La Vida 1998


----------



## Rogerx

london stage school at Broadway Theatre February 2010


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> LOS DEL RÍO "MACARENA MIX"


a different version... i always like this tune.....triple like!!


----------



## Rogerx

Shirley Ellis : The Nitty Gritty 1963 HD


----------



## Rogerx

Sing, sing, sing, Benny Goodman


----------



## Rogerx

Gene Nelson and Doris Day Lullaby of Broadway


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Gene Nelson and Doris Day Lullaby of Broadway


very nice! a triple like!!


----------



## Rogerx

Shaking the Blues Away


----------



## Rogerx

Summer Stock (1950) - Get Happy - Judy Garland


----------



## Rogerx

Liza Minnelli & Joel Grey - Money, Money 1972


----------



## Rogerx

Lully - Atys - Entrée et danse des Zéphyrs


----------



## Rogerx

Hook Up Song - Student Of The Year 2 | Tiger Shroff & Alia | Vishal and Shekhar |Neha Kakkar|Kumaar


----------



## Rogerx

Dola Re Dola


----------



## Rogerx

The Second Waltz


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Dola Re Dola


a very good one!! triple like!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dorsetmike

Morena Slovak dance, try it full screen.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Max Wall, edited clips


----------



## Dorsetmike

Some rock and roll with a bit of comedy


----------



## Dorsetmike

Dancing the boogie


----------



## ldiat

Dorsetmike said:


> Max Wall, edited clips


different! thats for sure!!


----------



## Rogerx

Crazy Schuhplattler von Südtirol - "Der Hupfau"


----------



## Rogerx

FOLKIES - German folk dances


----------



## Rogerx

Balett-paródia - Révai Miklós Gimnázium Szalagavató 2015


----------



## Rogerx

Zwergentanz


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Zwergentanz


very cute the last two! double like!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Haendel - Watermusic (PART III: Hornpipe-Menuet-Rigaudon I/II-etc.)


----------



## Rogerx

Turkish wedding folk dances (dugun gecesi tamzara)


----------



## Rogerx

Turkish Folk Dance'' ~ (Hande Erçel & Burak Deniz)


----------



## Rogerx

Volosozhar & Trankov hold the audience completely rapt


----------



## Rogerx

Репетиция "Ночь на Лысой горе". Балет Игоря Моисеева.


----------



## Rogerx

Unbeknownst to the host of bigwigs, celebrities, and other guests at Milan's 2016 Fashion Week show, Sergei Polunin / Сергей Полунин was about to bring down the house. Beauty, power, angst... it was glorious.


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Haendel - Watermusic (PART III: Hornpipe-Menuet-Rigaudon I/II-etc.)


a triple like!!:tiphat:


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Turkish Folk Dance'' ~ (Hande Erçel & Burak Deniz)


as i say to my cousin Jen on face book "weird"


----------



## Rogerx

Kaoma - Lambada (Official Video) 1989 HD


----------



## Rogerx

LAMBADA the forbidden dance - athanpanican


----------



## Rogerx

Amazing Latin Dance!


----------



## Rogerx

Despacito on ice - Aleksandra Stepanova / ivan Bukin


----------



## Rogerx

Carol Kirkwood & Pasha Kovalev Cha Cha to 'Thunder In My Heart' - Strictly Come Dancing: 2015


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Hey Big Spender: Eileen Farrell, Marilyn Horne & Carol Burnett


----------



## Rogerx

Carol Burnett and Penny Marshall sing


----------



## Rogerx

Spanish Dance( Warrior Dance Music) Bauhinia Cup 08 Competition


----------



## Rogerx

Flamenco Andalucia - Flamenco Festival at New York City Center


----------



## Rogerx

G. Verdi - Aida (Act2 Scene2)( March ) - Roberto Bolle - Myrna Kamara


----------



## Rogerx

He Is Spartacus" Sergei Polunin brings the ballet roaring to life.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Young & Beautiful / Mladosť a krása - Lúčnica (Slovakia)


----------



## Rogerx

Slovakian folk dance: Parchoviansky cardas (Ej na tarki)


----------



## Rogerx

Conan & Andy Richter Learn A Traditional German Dance - CONAN on TBS


----------



## Rogerx

Rheinländer - German folk dance


----------



## Rogerx

TARANTELLA italian folk music ( Monte Sant'Angelo) PUGLIA


----------



## KenOC

uh...check out this clip from 3 minutes forward.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dorsetmike

English folk dance


----------



## Dorsetmike

Border Morris dance


----------



## Dorsetmike

Sword dance


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

'Magical!' Chinese Lady Dance auditie - EVERYBODY DANCE NOW


----------



## Rogerx

2015 Chinese Pop Music] NGirls - Goddess Choo Choo Choo


----------



## Rogerx

Salsa pura cubana en Prado de La Habana Cuba - Belleza Latina


----------



## Rogerx

Lúčnica - POLKA


----------



## Rogerx

Vychodna Slovak Dancers - Parchovianske karičky


----------



## Rogerx

Scottish Games - Highland dance


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Traditional Hungarian Folk Dance by Csardas


----------



## Rogerx

Dances of Felcsík (Hungarian)


----------



## Rogerx

Beauty And The Beast (2017) | Ballroom Dance


----------



## Rogerx

Tangled - Kingdom Dance [HD]


----------



## Rogerx

Just Dance Unlimited - Let it Go with Anna and Elsa


----------



## Rogerx

Sevilla de Isaac Albéniz. Antologia de la Danza Española


----------



## Rogerx

Danish Folk Dance, Jyllinge, Denmark


----------



## Rogerx

Newcastle Kingsmen Rapper dance at the Hub, Sidmouth Folk Week


----------



## Rogerx

Beltane Border Morris dancing Huntress, Teignmouth Sea Front,


----------



## Rogerx

Egyptian Dance performed by Redlands Staff members on Ashlyn's Day Samagamam


----------



## Rogerx

ANASTASIA / EL SAWAREEKH


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> ANASTASIA / EL SAWAREEKH


Holy Out Fit Batman!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Hasapiko - Greek Dance from slow until fast style


----------



## Rogerx

Por una Cabeza - Carlos Gardel


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Cohen - Dance Me To The End Of Love


----------



## Rogerx

A. Piazzolla. Libertango


----------



## Rogerx

Les Indes galantes. Les Sauvages


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Les Indes galantes. Les Sauvages


 a Quad Like!!! love this!!


----------



## Rogerx

Balinese Legong Dance - Ubud, Bali


----------



## Rogerx

Indonesian folk dance: Pendet dance from Bali


----------



## Rogerx

Crazy Turkish Dance - Kolbasti.flv


----------



## Rogerx

Amazing Turkish Dance - Toronto Downtown


----------



## Rogerx

Tri Nova Scotia Celtic Fiddle Dance Story & Song


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Por una Cabeza - Carlos Gardel


reminded of this!


----------



## Rogerx

Traditional Dances from Belize


----------



## Rogerx

Prince Harry Dances in Belize on Diamond Jubilee Tour


----------



## Rogerx

Belarusian folk dance: Vytevskaya Polka & Lyabonixa


----------



## Rogerx

Ancient folk tales" - Bramfatura @ Tribal Festival in Belarus 2017


----------



## Rogerx

Claudia & AJ Rumba to 'Bleeding Love' by Leona Lewis -


----------



## Rogerx

Saffron Barker and AJ Paso to 'Everybody Wants To Rule The World' |


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The Dance Academy- Les Misérables


----------



## Rogerx

Les Misérables Flash Mob - Orlando Shakespeare Theater


----------



## Rogerx

Portuguese traditional folk dance


----------



## Rogerx

Lisbon, Traditional Portuguese Folk Dance


----------



## Rogerx

Flamenco avanzado Guajira. Fin de Curso 2016. Escuela Flamenco Lucía Guarnido


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Juan Pablo & Cheryl's Samba - Dancing with the Stars


----------



## Rogerx

Rio Style SAMBA Come to New York City 2017 BR Day


----------



## Rogerx

Rodrigo Guzman & Nayara Nunez - World Latin Dance Cup 2012 Salsa Cabaret Couple


----------



## Rogerx

Dancing Cowboys


----------



## Rogerx

Cotton eye Joe - Coreografía Country


----------



## Rogerx

Dance Demonstration of The Twist (1961)


----------



## Rogerx

LARRY ELGARDT - HOOKED ON SWING


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Andrews Sisters Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy


----------



## Rogerx

Jumpin Jive - Cab Calloway and the Nicholas Brothers


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Rio Style SAMBA Come to New York City 2017 BR Day


gee do i have to put a $5 dollar bill in there belts????


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Dancing Cowboys


a good one!!double like!


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Dance Demonstration of The Twist (1961)


reminds me of this one!!


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> gee do i have to put a $5 dollar bill in there belts????


They take credit cards nowadays.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Larkenfield

One continuous 'take':






Sexy, beautiful, and talented as a pop deva. Love her moves!


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


>


Hilarious :lol:


----------



## ldiat

ldiat said:


>


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Evgeni Plushenko "Sex Bomb" Kings on Ice 29.04. 2018


----------



## Rogerx

Dances of Felcsík (Hungarian)


----------



## Rogerx

Belgian folk dance: Zwierig Dansje


----------



## Rogerx

Irish Folk Dance by Eire Born - Nora Pickett Irish Dance Academy


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Shiraz Dance Group. Persian Dance.


----------



## Rogerx

Raghse Daf by Nomad Dancers - Persian-Azeri fusion dance


----------



## Rogerx

Ballet Furia, Fuego flamenco y clásico español. NEW SCALA PRODUCTION


----------



## Rogerx

ZIMA winter dance


----------



## Rogerx

ROBERTO BOLLE ~ The Slave and Civilization Pdd


----------



## Rogerx

Judy Garland - Who - Till The Clouds Roll


----------



## ldiat

i love this and it might a double...


----------



## Rogerx

the stylistics - can't give you anything but my love


----------



## Rogerx

The Three Degrees- -When will I see you again


----------



## Rogerx

The Hues Corporation - Rock the boat (Ruud's Extended Mix)


----------



## Rogerx

Silver Convention - Fly, Robin, Fly (1975)


----------



## Rogerx

Lipps, Inc. - Funkytown - 1980


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Tommy Steele - Flash Bang Wallop


----------



## Rogerx

Barbra Streisand 'I'd Rather Be Blue'


----------



## Rogerx

Funny Girl "The Swan" Barbra Streisand


----------



## Rogerx

South Pacific Medley - GMCLA


----------



## Rogerx

If The Rain's Got To Fall


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> South Pacific Medley - GMCLA


when in band camp, years ago, was in this play!


----------



## Rogerx

Carmen Jones (w/lyrics)


----------



## Rogerx

Carmen Jones: Aziza


----------



## Rogerx

Carmen Jones


----------



## Rogerx

Dorothy Dandridge clip singing at Velvet Niteclub 1953


----------



## Rogerx

Lena Horne - Black Hollywood Entertainment


----------



## Rogerx

'The Lady Is A Tramp'' -Words and Music | Lena Horne (


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

It's a hard knock life" ORIGINAL Annie 1982


----------



## Rogerx

Annie - Musical Theatre Production 2015


----------



## Rogerx

Katevas - Greek Folk Dances (Kalamatiana)


----------



## Rogerx

ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΧΟΡΟΥ~ΚΑΛΑΜΑΤΙΑΝΟΣ


----------



## Rogerx

Belarusian folk dance: Vytevskaya Polka & Lyabonixa


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Tavares - Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel


----------



## Rogerx

A Taste Of Honey Boogie Oogie Oogie


----------



## Rogerx

McFadden & Whitehead - "Ain't No Stoppin' Us Now" 1979


----------



## Rogerx

The O'Jays - Back Stabbers (Ruud's Extended Mix)


----------



## Rogerx

Tavares - Don't take away the music (retro video & audio edited)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Cancan dance


----------



## Rogerx

French Can Can - Baletul IUNO Dance @ Antena Stars


----------



## Rogerx

Ballet Alhambra "Capricho Español" de Rimski-Kórsakov


----------



## Rogerx

Superb Dancers, Adagio from "Spartacus" by Aram Khachaturian


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev Romeo and Juliet Dance of the Knights


----------



## Rogerx

Passion Tango - Roxanne


----------



## Rogerx

You've Got to Pick a Pocket or Two (from: "Oliver!" - 1968)


----------



## Rogerx

Oom-pah-pah!9 From Oliver


----------



## Rogerx

Oliver! - I'd Do Anything


----------



## Rogerx

West Side Story 1961 - "I feel pretty"


----------



## Rogerx

West Side Story - Prologue - Official Full Number - 50th Anniversary


----------



## Rogerx

Dancing with David Bowie


----------



## Rogerx

Tones And I - Dance Monkey


----------



## Rogerx

Tango Santa Maria - Gotan Project


----------



## Rogerx

Ofra Haza - You


----------



## Rogerx

High School musical - We're all in this together


----------



## Rogerx

OK Go - Here It Goes Again


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> OK Go - Here It Goes Again


i remember this!!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Love Is Like A Rodeo Challenge | Tik Tok Compilation


----------



## Rogerx

Rodeo Girls: Say Hello (Line Dance)


----------



## Rogerx

Rodeo Girls: Bread And Beans (Line Dance)


----------



## Rogerx

Rockin' Rollin' Rockabilly


----------



## Rogerx

Rock-A-Beatin' Boogie [Bill Haley]


----------



## Rogerx

Best 60s Dancer Boy Ever - The Nitty Gritty


----------



## Rogerx

Oklahoma ! Oh What a Beautiful Morning and More


----------



## Rogerx

Oklahoma! - Dream Ballet


----------



## Rogerx

Oklahoma! - The Farmer And The Cowman (with lyrics)


----------



## Rogerx

Kansas City


----------



## Rogerx

Many a New Day" from Oklahoma!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Sammy Davis, Jr. Tap Dancing at The Palace Theater in New York Displaying Amazing Skills


----------



## Rogerx

Fred Astaire & Ginger Rogers Medley - Sammy Davis Jr. & Diana Ross


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra ft. Ella Fitzgerald - The Lady Is A Tramp (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Mind if I Make Love to You (High Society 1956 - Frank Sinatra / Grace Kelly)


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra, Betty Garrett, Gene Kelly and Esther Williams in Take me out to the ball game 1949


----------



## Rogerx

Dean Martin & The Dingalings - Sooner or Later/Almost Like Being in Love


----------



## ldiat

WOW! last several A Triple Like!!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Group 2 (SSNH Inc's Christmas Party - Bohemian Dance Champions)


----------



## Rogerx

Best Tap // BOHEMIAN RHAPSODY - The Movement Center


----------



## Rogerx

Bohemian National Polka


----------



## Rogerx

FANDANGO" de Doña Francisquita (Teatro Argentino de La Plata)


----------



## Rogerx

Gran Jota de La Dolores. Antologia de la Danza Española


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

double post....i like this tune and dance...and thats dancing!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Banderas - Take the Lead - Tango Scene


----------



## Rogerx

Vampire Waltz (music video)


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra, Betty Garrett, Gene Kelly and Esther Williams in Take me out to the ball


----------



## Rogerx

Esther Williams Deleted Audio - Tahiti - Sea of the Moon - Pagan Love Song - Howard Keel


----------



## Rogerx

Shaking the Blues Away


----------



## Rogerx

Twisting - Line Dance (Dance & Teach in English & 中文)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Make It Happen": The Umbrella Dance


----------



## Rogerx

Corridinho Portuguese Dance (Goans in Mangalore) 2017


----------



## Rogerx

Diana Vishneva - Giselle (variation)


----------



## Rogerx

Vienna New Year's Concert 2014 - Lanner: The Romantics, Waltz op.167


----------



## Rogerx

Emperor Waltz (Kaiser-Walzer)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Merry Christmas 2015 ! Dance Cover by EDM Dance Crew


----------



## Rogerx

Happy New Year 2018 ! Best Christmas Show Dance Jingle Bells


----------



## Rogerx

Christmas Hip Hop Dance - Santas Little Helpers!


----------



## Rogerx

Best Christmas Dance Ever


----------



## Rogerx

Christmas í ¼í¾… : Funny Dance : Show Your Joe 2018


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Christmas ������ : Funny Dance : Show Your Joe 2018


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


>


:lol:................................


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The Trammps - Disco Inferno , 70's dance show


----------



## Rogerx

Rita Hayworth Is Stayin' Alive


----------



## Rogerx

Old Movie Stars Dance to Uptown Funk


----------



## Rogerx

rita hayworth is the dancing queen!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Fred Astaire and Rita Hayworth - Amazing dance scene


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Russian Soldier's Dance


----------



## Rogerx

Кабардинка в Москве


----------



## Rogerx

ANASTASIA "Once Upon a December"


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Rudolph Nureyev at Muppet Show


----------



## Rogerx

Exercises in Free Love - (Freddie Mercury) Tribute to Rudolf Nureyev


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

AND PLAYING!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Dunhuang dance show "Flying Apsaras"


----------



## Rogerx

Classical Chinese Dance Technique Collection 2018


----------



## Rogerx

Shen Yun Performing Arts: Zuschauer


----------



## Rogerx

KITARO - Mirage


----------



## Rogerx

杨丽萍《孔雀舞》--peacock dance


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> KITARO - Mirage


WOW! thought i was watching Avatar!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Sylvie Guillem e Massimo Murru - Petite Mort


----------



## Rogerx

Sergei Polunin / Erika Mikirticheva - Don Quixote 5.07.2013


----------



## Rogerx

Marguerite and Armand - Pas de deux (Sergei Polunin and Tamara Rojo, The Royal Ballet)


----------



## Rogerx

Chinese Swan Lake: "The four little swans turned into four small frogs"


----------



## Rogerx

Tarantella Napoletana


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Marguerite and Armand - Pas de deux (Sergei Polunin and Tamara Rojo, The Royal Ballet)


WOW! think the outfit weighs more then her!!!


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Chinese Swan Lake: "The four little swans turned into four small frogs"


a double WOW!!!


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Tarantella Napoletana


thats not dancing thats Italian


----------



## Rogerx

Chicago The Musical - "All That Jazz"


----------



## Rogerx

Sweet Charity 1969: The Aloof, The Heavyweight, The Big Finish


----------



## Rogerx

Shirley MacLaine - Choreographers


----------



## Rogerx

Baryshnikov on Broadway - From "A Chorus Line" - "One"


----------



## Rogerx

Doris Day: Everybody Loves a Lover


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Chicago The Musical - "All That Jazz"


watched this live on stage here in Vegas!


----------



## Rogerx

The Moulin Rouge Showgirl: Can Can Burlesque!


----------



## Rogerx

Tiller Girls of London 1958


----------



## Rogerx

Tea For Two (1950) - Charleston


----------



## Rogerx

Hit The Deck (1955) - A Kiss Or Two - Debbie Reynolds


----------



## Rogerx

Sway with me Rita Hayworth


----------



## Rogerx

Lauren Steadman & AJ Pritchard Contemporary to Runnin' (Lose It All)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Billy Elliot (7/12) Movie CLIP - Dancing for Dad (2000) HD


----------



## Rogerx

Billy Elliot (2/12) Movie CLIP - Why Don't You Join In? (2000) HD


----------



## Rogerx

Sergei Polunin - Take Me to Church (live at the 2019 Bravo Awards)


----------



## Rogerx

Jorge Donn, Bolero-1982.


----------



## Rogerx

The Phantom of the Opera London | 32nd Birthday


----------



## Rogerx

Fantasia, fairies & dancing mushrooms


----------



## Rogerx

IN THE HALL OF THE MOUNTAIN KING -


----------



## Rogerx

Danse Macabre 2010 ( Saint-Saëns )


----------



## Rogerx

dance of the hours


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Sergei Polunin - Take Me to Church (live at the 2019 Bravo Awards)


whoa!! different!!!


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> IN THE HALL OF THE MOUNTAIN KING -


this is a weird one!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Boney M. - Ma Baker (Sopot Festival 1979)


----------



## Rogerx

Baccara - Yes Sir, I Can Boogie


----------



## Rogerx

Brigitte Bardot - Mambo Italiano


----------



## Rogerx

Disco Disco Song" | A Gentleman - Sundar, Susheel, Risky | Sidharth, Jacqueline | Hindi Song"


----------



## Rogerx

Amii Stewart - Knock On Wood - Official Video


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Brigitte Bardot - Mambo Italiano


triple like!!! always liked this video!!!


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Amii Stewart - Knock On Wood - Official Video


nice version of Knock on Wood!! Motown!! triple like!!


----------



## Rogerx

Lad's dances in Romania


----------



## Rogerx

Traditional Romanian Dance - 'Trupa AS' - Romania / Romania 2016


----------



## Rogerx

Romafest Gypsy Dance Theater - Verbunk


----------



## Rogerx

Indian Rajasthan Gypsy dance


----------



## Rogerx

Польский танец "Оберек". Балет Игоря Моисеева.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

AKCENT Feat CHANTE - ARABIAN DANCE


----------



## Rogerx

Dubai dream ✰ oriental chill out music


----------



## Rogerx

Aamir Kangda ~ Aaja Bahon Me


----------



## Rogerx

ARISA feat. Sarit Hadad -


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> ARISA feat. Sarit Hadad -


(never liked that vodka!!!)


----------



## Rogerx

elly Clarkson - Underneath the Tree - Easy Christmas Dance Video - Navidad Baile - Choreography


----------



## Rogerx

All I Want For CHRISTMAS Siblings Dance! | Ranz and Niana ft Natalia


----------



## Rogerx

Mean Girls - Jingle Bell Rock


----------



## Rogerx

Mean Girls Danc


----------



## Rogerx

Merry Christmas Dance - Jingle Bells


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Swan Lake ballet on ice by Volosozhar & Trankov at 2012 World Championship


----------



## Rogerx

Mexican Hat Dance 2017


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Les Indes galantes. Les Sauvages


----------



## Rogerx

MEXICAN DANCE GROUP OF AUSTRALIA SYDNEY EISTEDDFOD


----------



## Rogerx

ABBA Dancing Queen - Live At The Swedish Opera House


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Les Indes galantes. Les Sauvages


A Triple Like!!!


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> ABBA Dancing Queen - Live At The Swedish Opera House


and there is another Triple Like!!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Bee Gees - You Should Be Dancing


----------



## Rogerx

Daft Punk - Get Lucky vs. Bee Gees & Justice


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Hip hip Chin chin (Samba) - Lacey and Danny


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Japanese Girls Dance DJ Slon


----------



## Rogerx

Traditional Japanese Dance


----------



## Rogerx

samurai fan and sword dance


----------



## Rogerx

Traditional French dances


----------



## Rogerx

French-Canadian Folk Dance


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Aboriginal dance show - Australia


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Australian Drill Dance Championships - Senior 1st Place Prop Precision - Black Diamonds


----------



## Rogerx

Britney Spears - ...Baby One More Time


----------



## Rogerx

New York, New York - On the Town


----------



## Rogerx

Prehistoric Man


----------



## Rogerx

Count on Me


----------



## Rogerx

I Can Cook, Too" brings down the house at ON THE TOWN!


----------



## Rogerx

The "Great Lover" Ballet | On The Town on Broadway


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


>





ldiat said:


>


Naughty


----------



## Rogerx

Traditional Japanese Dance by Maiko, "Kyou-no-Shiki"(that means four season of Kyoto"


----------



## Rogerx

Flamenco in Granada - Street Performers, Andalusia, Spain


----------



## Rogerx

- Lamma Bada yatathana bellydance muwashahat andalusian by Haleh Adhami & Avaye Del


----------



## Rogerx

Dance Around The World | Maayan Adin | TEDxTelAvivUniversity


----------



## Rogerx

Geri Halliwell - It's Raining Men


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx, if thought those 2 were Naughty check out "Dusty" (its blank for like 30 secs after the intro)


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

The giant tap-dancing noses scene from Shostakovich's The Nose (The Royal Opera)


----------



## Rogerx

BOB FOSSE choreography - " The Rich Man's Frug "


----------



## Rogerx

Dancing Through the Decades- 50s/60s


----------



## Rogerx

Real 1950s Rock & Roll, Rockabilly dance from lindy hop


----------



## Rogerx

Dancing Through My Resume: Cameron Adams Dances Her Dozen Broadway Musicals


----------



## Rogerx

"I Hope I Get It"- A Chorus Line @ Texas State University


----------



## Rogerx

All that jazz by Terra C. Macleod as Velma Kelly


----------



## Rogerx

A Chorus Line - Olivier Awards performance


----------



## Rogerx

Personal Jesus - Jazz Competition Dance


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Film of Kenmore Highland Games 2018 with bagpipes, dancing and heavy events in Perthshire, Scotland


----------



## Rogerx

Traditional Ceilidh Dancing at a Scottish Wedding


----------



## Rogerx

Sinead Kerr & John Kerr - Scottish Dance


----------



## Rogerx

Fusion Fighters Dance Crew Perform in Temple Bar, Dublin


----------



## Rogerx

Irish Dancing Girls.


----------



## Rogerx

There is Nothin' Like A Dame


----------



## Rogerx

Shaking the Blues Away


----------



## Rogerx

Doris Day - Somebody Loves Me (Lullaby of Broadway)


----------



## Rogerx

South Pacific at Paper Mill Playhouse


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> There is Nothin' Like A Dame


was in this play back in band camp!!!


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Doris Day - Somebody Loves Me (Lullaby of Broadway)


this is a good One !!!!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Traditional Swiss Dance


----------



## Rogerx

KV AKKULAM SWISS DANCE


----------



## Rogerx

Colourful Dance from KV# 1 Palakkad


----------



## Rogerx

Jerry Lewis Jitterbug


----------



## Rogerx

JERRY LEWIS rock'n'roll


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Jerry Lewis Jitterbug


only Jerry Lewis!!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Traditional Berber Amazigh Folklore Music & Dance /


----------



## Rogerx

HARMANDALI ''Turkish Folk Dance'' ~ (Hande Erçel & Burak Deniz)


----------



## Rogerx

SANYA LAS VEGAS SONG, DANCE & ACROBATICS SHOW


----------



## Rogerx

Las vegas showgirls Dancers


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


>


oh lala!! shake it shake it baby!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

World DanceSport Games 2013 Kaohsiung FINAL CHA CHA CHA


----------



## Rogerx

Jay McGuiness & Aliona Vilani Salsa to 'Cuba' - Strictly Come Dancing:


----------



## Rogerx

Susanna Reid & Kevin dance the Paso Doble to 'Los Toreadors' - Strictly Come Dancing


----------



## Rogerx

Piazzolla. Libertango


----------



## Rogerx

Sway with me Rita Hayworth


----------



## Rogerx

Belgian folk dance: Zwierig Dansje


----------



## Rogerx

Paraguayan folk dance: Botellera


----------



## Rogerx

Cariñosa (Philippine Folk dance)


----------



## Rogerx

Amazing Russian Floating Folk Dance "Birch Tree / Beryozka"


----------



## Rogerx

Traditional Polish Folk Dances


----------



## Rogerx

Hello Dolly! - Bette Midler


----------



## Rogerx

Put On Your Sunday Clothes - Hello, Dolly!


----------



## Rogerx

I Put My Hand In - Hello Dolly!


----------



## Rogerx

Comedy Scene/Polka Contest part 1 - Hello Dolly!


----------



## Rogerx

Barbra Streisand 'I'd Rather Be Blue'


----------



## Rogerx

Traditional Italian Dance


----------



## Rogerx

Madeleine Dring: ITALIAN DANCE (Paul Arden-Taylor and Ro Hancock-Child)


----------



## Rogerx

Natalia Osipova: Spanish Bride (2006)


----------



## Rogerx

Sha Na Na - Born To Hand Jive


----------



## Rogerx

Grease 2 - Who's That Guy?


----------



## Rogerx

Oesch's die Dritten - Swiss-Girl -


----------



## Rogerx

Butoh Dance Performance in Japan


----------



## Rogerx

Madonna Music Disco Inferno


----------



## Rogerx

Riverdance on Ice - Reel Around the Sun - Entire Cast


----------



## Rogerx

Dutch folk dance: Klompendans


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Butoh Dance Performance in Japan


this one freaked me out!!!


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Riverdance on Ice - Reel Around the Sun - Entire Cast


i went to a Riverdance on Ice and a hockey game broke out!!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

10th National Chinese Dance Competition


----------



## Rogerx

Fragrance of Miangui Flowers


----------



## Rogerx

High School musical - We're all in this together


----------



## Rogerx

Chad, Ryan - I Don't Dance (From "High School Musical 2")


----------



## Rogerx

Mamma Mia! (2008) - Mamma Mia (Here I Go Again) Scene (2/10) | Movieclips


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


>


Now.............that freaks ME out :lol:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Javanese gamelan: music and dance


----------



## Rogerx

JAVA DANCING tari jawa : Garrett Kam


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Strauss - Morgenblätter


----------



## Rogerx

Blue Danube - Johann Strauss - Vienna New Year Concerts through the Years


----------



## Rogerx

Frasquita, operetta by Franz Lehar. Duet & dances


----------



## Rogerx

The Merry Widow ballet - finale


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> JAVA DANCING tari jawa : Garrett Kam


this is a weird one!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Paint Your Wagon Opening Sequence


----------



## Rogerx

"I Talk to the Trees" from Paint Your Wagon


----------



## Rogerx

NATHAN LANE in FORUM '96-"Comedy Tonight"


----------



## Rogerx

Matthew Bourne΄s Swan Lake, 1996 - Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky - Adam Cooper, Scott Ambler (HD 1080p)


----------



## Rogerx

Mikis Theodorakis - ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΙ ΧΟΡΟΙ (Danses Grecques) - Maurice Bejart "Ballet of XX century"


----------



## Rogerx

Disco Dancer - Yaad Aa Raha Hai Tera Pyar Kahan Hum Kahan - Bappi Lahiri


----------



## Rogerx

Disco Dancer - A O AA Zara Mudke Mila Aankhein Aaya Hoon - Kishore Kumar


----------



## Rogerx

Aaj Mere Pyar Ki Jeet Ho Jaane Do - Rekha - Pyar Ki Jeet - Mujra - Hindi Song - Usha Khanna


----------



## Rogerx

The Trammps - Disco Inferno , 70's dance show


----------



## Rogerx

Dolly Dots - Leila (The Queen Of Sheiba) • TopPop


----------



## haydnguy

Cornershop - Brimful Of Asha (Norman Cook Remix)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Don Quixote - Act I finale (Marianela Nuñez and Carlos Acosta, The Royal Ballet)


----------



## Rogerx

Swan Lake, Tchaikovsky - Dance of the Little Swans


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Folklore Ukrainien en Russie Moscou


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

The Last 5 Years' Movie - Summer in Ohio (Anna Kendrick)


----------



## Rogerx

The Evolution of Dance - 1950 to 2019 - By Ricardo Walker's Crew


----------



## Rogerx

- Goodbye Until Tomorrow / I Could Never Rescue You


----------



## Rogerx

Beauty And The Beast (2017) | Ballroom Dance


----------



## Rogerx

Cinderella 2015 - The Ball dance


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> The Last 5 Years' Movie - Summer in Ohio (Anna Kendrick)


i lived in ohio!!


----------



## Rogerx

Medieval dance teaching


----------



## Rogerx

Saltarello - hopping medieval dance.


----------



## Rogerx

La Danse Medievale !!! Medieval Dance !


----------



## Rogerx

The Gangs fight in the street (West Side Story)


----------



## Rogerx

West Side Story 1961 - "I feel pretty"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Swing Time - Rogers and Astaire


----------



## Rogerx

The Last Dance - Fred & Ginger in Swing Time 1936


----------



## Rogerx

Argentine Tango danced by Anthony Dexter and Patricia Medina in Valentino (1951)


----------



## Rogerx

Tea For Two (1950) - Crazy Rhythm


----------



## Rogerx

Ann Miller in 'Texas Carnival (1951)' - Ann Miller & Red Skelton


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Rocky Horror Time Warp


----------



## Rogerx

Ben Forster - Rocky Horror Show - live screening - Playhouse Theatre, September 17, 2015


----------



## Rogerx

Rocky Horror Picture Show-Hot Patootie-Bless my soul


----------



## Rogerx

Liza Minnelli & Joel Grey - Money, Money 1972


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Rocky Horror Time Warp


oohh this is more then a triple like......a Five Like!! (first in history)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Rocky Horror Picture Show-Hot Patootie-Bless my soul


and another 5 like!! pushing my dance button!!!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Roller skate + Xanadu Gene Kelly & Olivia Newton John


----------



## Rogerx

Fame - I Can Do Anything Better Than You Can


----------



## Rogerx

Fame - Remember My Name


----------



## Rogerx

Shirley Bassey - Get The Party Started (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

In-Grid - Tu Es Foutu (LAMUR)


----------



## Rogerx

Old Time Rock'n Roll Dance Show


----------



## Rogerx

Boogie Woogie Competition WILD | Rock That Swing 2016


----------



## Rogerx

Rock n Roll - Bill Haley, Lets Rip it up


----------



## Rogerx

Little richard - tutti frutti


----------



## Rogerx

Jumpin Jive - Cab Calloway and the Nicholas Brothers


----------



## Rogerx

Zorba o Grego" Ballet de Santiago en Rio de Janeiro 2016


----------



## Rogerx

JERRY BAILA MAMBO


----------



## Rogerx

Fred Astaire, Rita Hayworth, Xavier Cugat, Bailando Nace El Amor1942i


----------



## Rogerx

UK 2018 Ballroom Final Solo Dance


----------



## Rogerx

"It's a hard knock life" ORIGINAL Annie 1982


----------



## Rogerx

Fred Astaire and Gene Kelly dance together in Ziegfeld Follies (1946)


----------



## Rogerx

Anything Goes - 65th Annual Tony Awards


----------



## Rogerx

Titanic - (039) Rose and Jack Dancing 1080p 60fps


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> UK 2018 Ballroom Final Solo Dance


Now THAT'S dancing!


----------



## Forsooth




----------



## Rogerx

Argentine Tango danced by Anthony Dexter and Patricia Medina in Valentino (1951)


----------



## Rogerx

Argentine tango. "Gallo Ciego". Fernando Gracia and Sol Cerquides with "Solo Tango" orquesta. Танго.


----------



## Rogerx

Bavarian traditional folk dance: Holzhacker Original


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

From Dusk Till Dawn TV Series - Snake Dance + Intro Into Episode 7 "Pandemonium"


----------



## Rogerx

Erik Bruhn and Zizi Jeanmaire - Hans Christian Andersen 1952


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Bob Fosse and Gwen Verdon in Damn Yankees - Who's Got the Pain


----------



## Rogerx

Playbill assembled a cast of dancers to recreate the original choreography of iconic numbers from A Chorus Line, West Side Story, Sweet Charity, 42nd Street, and more. reat choreographic moments can be as recognizable as chandeliers crashing, helicopters on stage, or witches flying, they inform the story and propel the characters through movement. In this video we celebrate the work of Jerome Robbins, Bob Fosse, Tommy Tune, Agnes de Mille, Gower Champion, Gillian Lynne, Michael Bennett, and Peter Gennaro.


----------



## Rogerx

Traditional Hungarian Folk Dance by Csardas


----------



## Rogerx

Hungarian Scouts Folk Ensemble Czardas Dance


----------



## Rogerx

Asturias de Albeniz por Los Giménez


----------



## Rogerx

Flamenco avanzado Guajira. Fin de Curso 2016. Escuela Flamenco Lucía Guarnido


----------



## Rogerx

Margot Fonteyn and Rudolf Nureyev in Les Sylphides, Waltz No. 7


----------



## Rogerx

DANCE CRAZES OF THE '60S (Compiled by Toni Basil)


----------



## Rogerx

Middle Of The Road - Chirpy Chirpy Cheep Cheep 1971 (HQ)


----------



## Rogerx

James Last - How Do You Do 1972 HQ


----------



## Rogerx

Belle Epoque - Black Is Black 1977 HQ


----------



## Rogerx

Dalida - Money, Money 1981


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

let's dance ~Chris Montez


----------



## Rogerx

Best 60s Dancer Boy Ever - The Nitty Gritty


----------



## Rogerx

The Pipkins - Gimme Dat Ding


----------



## Rogerx

Dave Dee ... - Hold tight 1966


----------



## Rogerx

"Let's Dance" by Chris Montez


----------



## Rogerx

Team Canada Synchronized Swimming Montreal


----------



## Rogerx

Top 10 Male Singers Who Can Dance


----------



## Rogerx

Jackson 5 - Dancing Machine - Tonight Show with Johnny Carson 1974


----------



## Rogerx

"Fire" The Pointer Sisters at The Attic 1981


----------



## Rogerx

Supremes - Where Did Our Love Go (1964) HD 0815007


----------



## Rogerx

Little Eva - Loco-motion(1962)


----------



## Rogerx

TONES AND I - DANCE MONKEY


----------



## Rogerx

Dire Straits - Twisting By The Pool


----------



## Rogerx

The Twist - Chubby Checker


----------



## Rogerx

The Archies Sugar Sugar Candy Girl


----------



## Rogerx

Brigitte Bardot - Mambo Italiano


----------



## regenmusic

NYCC "Make Every Day Count" (1978)


----------



## Rogerx

Video with Lyrics: Couple Of Swells - Fred Astaire & Judy Garland


----------



## Rogerx

Judy Garland - Swing Mr. Mendelssohn


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Ann Miller's Fast number from Easter Parade


----------



## Rogerx

Liza Minnelli - Theme from New York, New York (Live From Radio City Music Hall, 1992)


----------



## Rogerx

Victor/Victoria (Julie Andrews) - Le Jazz Hot


----------



## Rogerx

The Shady Dame From Seville - Julie Andrews


----------



## Rogerx

You and Me - Victor Victoria - with lyrics


----------



## Rogerx

The 5th Dimension - California Soul


----------



## Rogerx

Bucks Fizz - Making Your Mind Up


----------



## Rogerx

Tonight at the London Palladium | 42nd Street


----------



## Rogerx

Ruby Keeler in Color! 1932 42nd St


----------



## Rogerx

Broadway Melody of 1936 - Eleanor Powell last scene


----------



## Rogerx

Ich brauche keine Millionen (Musik, Musik, Musik)


----------



## Rogerx

Anchors Aweigh - Frank Sinatra (1945)


----------



## Rogerx

ALADDIN (Broadway) - "Arabian Nights" [LIVE @ GMA]


----------



## Rogerx

Cast of Broadway's 'Aladdin' Perform 'Friend Like Me' Live on 'GMA'


----------



## Rogerx

Chicago The Musical - "All That Jazz"


----------



## Rogerx

Les Miserables Live- Do You Hear the People Sing


----------



## Rogerx

Musical Awards Gala 2009 - Joseph and the amazing technicolor dreamcoat MEDLEY


----------



## Rogerx

Footlight Parade (1933) - Human Waterfall


----------



## Rogerx

Gold Diggers of 1933 - "We're in the Money"


----------



## Rogerx

I've got a Gal in Kalamazoo


----------



## Rogerx

Robin and the 7 Hoods (1964) - Style (Sinatra, Martin, and Crosby)


----------



## Rogerx

Scenes from "Gold Diggers of Broadway" (1929) Lost color musical!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Azol

*Grateful Dead - Dancing In The Streets - 1977-05-08*


----------



## Rogerx

Earth Wind and Fire Mighty Mighty Funk Funky Dancing


----------



## Rogerx

liver Cheatham - Get Down Saturday Night (Secret Sun Remix)


----------



## Rogerx

Disco Inferno -The Tramps - Remix - Saturday Night Fever


----------



## Rogerx

Miquel Brown So Many Men, So Little Time 1983


----------



## Rogerx

Chilly - For Your Love 1978


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Rogerx

Daddy Long Legs (1955) - Sluefoot - Leslie Caron & Fred Astaire


----------



## Rogerx

Grand Daddy Long Legs - Line Dance ( Lynn Card)


----------



## Rogerx

Fred Astaire Cuts Loose: 1970 Oscars


----------



## Rogerx

Fred & Ginger: Too Hot to Handle


----------



## Rogerx

The Three Degrees - Dirty Ol' Man (1974)


----------



## Rogerx

Silver Convention - Fly, Robin, Fly (1975) HD 0815007


----------



## Rogerx

Silver Convention - "I Like It" (1975 Audio Redone By Dj Cole)


----------



## Rogerx

Sheila B. Devotion- Love me Baby - 1977


----------



## Rogerx

Can You Remember - The Jackson 5


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra, Stubby Kaye, and Johnny Silver - "Guys And Dolls" from Guys And Dolls (1955)


----------



## Rogerx

Luck Be A Lady from Guys and Dolls


----------



## Rogerx

Bob Fosse and Gwen Verdon in Damn Yankees - Who's Got the Pain


----------



## Rogerx

Fosse - Verdon


----------



## Rogerx

Guys and Dolls 1955 Sit Down, You're Rockin' the Boat


----------



## Rogerx

MGM Musicals Tribute 1986 Academy Awards.avi


----------



## Rogerx

Happy Birthday Hollywood - Heroines of the Silver Screen.avi


----------



## Rogerx

"Varsity Drag", from GOOD NEWS (1947)


----------



## Rogerx

"Pass That Peace Pipe" Joan McCracken - Good News (1947)


----------



## Rogerx

Hit The Deck (1955) - Hallelujah


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

What a Comforting Thing to Know


----------



## Rogerx

Protocoligorically Correct


----------



## Rogerx

B. Streisand - His love makes me beautiful.


----------



## Rogerx

Funny Girl "The Swan" Barbra Streisand


----------



## Rogerx

Liza - All That Jazz - Live


----------



## Rogerx

hirley Maclaine 2013 Kennedy Center Honors Tribute (Full Musical Performance)


----------



## Rogerx

Irma la Douce (1963) - A Sticky Wicket Scene (7/11) | Movieclips


----------



## Rogerx

Soul Train Line Dance to Jungle Boogie (1973)


----------



## Rogerx

That's Soul Dancing James Brown Michael Jackson Black Dance Creations


----------



## Rogerx

JAMES BROWN - Sex machine (Long 12'' Version Videoclip)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> JAMES BROWN - Sex machine (Long 12'' Version Videoclip)


the God Father of Soul!!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Can-Can Dance (From 1960 Movie "Can-Can") (1080p HD)


----------



## Rogerx

Kazachok by Cilicia dancers


----------



## Rogerx

Rika Zarai - Casatschok.(1969 en couleur) .


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Ballet Alhambra "Capricho Español" de Rimski-Kórsakov


----------



## Rogerx

Riverdance the final performance


----------



## Rogerx

Celtic Thunder Heritage - Heartland


----------



## Rogerx

Blackpool northern soul dance comp


----------



## Rogerx

Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## Rogerx

Singin In The Rain

With Gene Kelly

Singin in the rain


----------



## Rogerx

Hit The Deck (1955) - Loo Loo


----------



## Rogerx

Yankee Doodle Dandy - Jimmy Cagney


----------



## Rogerx

Give My Regards To Broadway - James Cagney -


----------



## Rogerx

Lucky Number .. Nicholas Brothers .. 1936


----------



## Rogerx

Dan Hartman - I Can Dream About You (hq)


----------



## Rogerx

Commodores - Nightshift (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

George Michael, Aretha Franklin - I Knew You Were Waiting (For Me) (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Disco Inferno -The Tramps - Remix - Saturday Night Fever


----------



## Rogerx

Bye Bye Love


----------



## Rogerx

I'M THE GREATEST STAR - BARBRA STREISAND


----------



## Rogerx

The Wizard Of Oz: Follow The Yellow Brick Road (1939)


----------



## Rogerx

Liza Minnelli dances, whips off her dress and vamps with Vince Edwards


----------



## Rogerx

Summer Stock (1950) - Get Happy - Judy Garland


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> The Wizard Of Oz: Follow The Yellow Brick Road (1939)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Carl Douglas Kung Fu Fighting (Original Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Baccara - Yes Sir, I Can Boogie


----------



## Rogerx

The Fifth Dimension - Aquarius - Let The Sunshine In - Bubblerock Promo


----------



## Rogerx

BE MY BABY--THE RONETTES (NEW ENHANCED VERSION)


----------



## Rogerx

Abba - Dancing Queen (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

MUD -Dynamite-


----------



## Rogerx

Shipoopi - The Music Man (1962)


----------



## Rogerx

Me ol' Bamboo


----------



## Rogerx

Oliver! - Be Back Soon


----------



## Rogerx

Get Me To The Church On Time - Stanley Holloway - My Fair Lady 1964


----------



## Rogerx

Stanley Holloway - With A Little Bit Of Luck - - My Fair Lady 1964


----------



## Rogerx

I Could Have Danced All Night" - Audrey Hepburn, "My Fair Lady" (1964)


----------



## Rogerx

My Fair Lady - Medley | Musical Awards Gala 2018


----------



## Rogerx

Gold Diggers of 1933 - "We're in the Money"


----------



## Rogerx

Dames (1934) - I Only Have Eyes For You


----------



## Rogerx

Broadway Melody of 1936 - You Are My Lucky Star


----------



## Rogerx

You never looked so beautiful!


----------



## erki

There is one of my dance favourites: Pina Bausch


----------



## erki

And now for something completely different


----------



## erki

This blew me away when I saw this first


----------



## Rogerx

Zulu Parade Dance Teams 2019 Mardi Gras


----------



## Rogerx

Sydney Dance Company: Mardi Gras Parade 2019


----------



## Rogerx

Manhattan Transfer - Chanson D`Amour


----------



## Rogerx

Summer Stock (1950) - Dig Dig Dig For Your Dinner


----------



## Rogerx

Mame - Ginger Rogers


----------



## Rogerx

Lucille Ball Songs #11 ~ Mame (1974)


----------



## Rogerx

Summer Stock (1950) - Get Happy - Judy Garland


----------



## Rogerx

Three Little Words (1950) - Mr. and Mrs. Hoofer At Home


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> I Could Have Danced All Night" - Audrey Hepburn, "My Fair Lady" (1964)


triple like!! My Mothers favorite song!!


----------



## Rogerx

Top Hat, White Tie & Tails Fred Astaire, Top Hat


----------



## Rogerx

Top Hat: Isn't This a Lovely Day (To Be Caught in the Rain)


----------



## Rogerx

Footlight Parade (1933) - I've Got A Feeling It's Love


----------



## Rogerx

Cabaret (1972) - Willkommen


----------



## Rogerx

Cell Block Tango


----------



## Rogerx

Massive Monkees vs Jinjo Crew | R16 BBOY Battle 2012 | YAK FILMS


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra and Gene Kelly - Take Me Out to the Ball Game


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra & Betty Garrett - "It's Fate Baby, It's Fate" from Take Me Out To The Ball Game (1949)


----------



## Rogerx

Yes Indeedy


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Prince - Best dance moves


----------



## Rogerx

Ilse Werner - Wir machen Musik


----------



## Rogerx

zarah leander davon geht die welt nicht unter


----------



## Rogerx

Gustaf Gründgens: Die Nacht ist nicht allein zum Schlafen da


----------



## Rogerx

Marlene Dietrich - Wenn Ich Mir Was Wünschen Dürfte


----------



## Rogerx

Parapluies De Cherbourg (Michel Legrand) Duo Al Jarreau et Jasmine Roy


----------



## Rogerx

Boccherini - Fandango - Castanets


----------



## Rogerx

Dance in the park The Young girls of Rochefort


----------



## Rogerx

Duet in The Little girls of Rochefort


----------



## Rogerx

THE YOUNG GIRLS OF ROCHEFORT, Jacques Demy, 1967 - Dancing!


----------



## Rogerx

Grease 2 | It's him! | Michael and Stephanie kiss | Luau scene


----------



## Rogerx

GREASE 2 WE II BE TOGETHER


----------



## Rogerx

Roller skate + Xanadu Gene Kelly & Olivia Newton John


----------



## Rogerx

AyoNyanyi - Song For The Children - Oscar Harris (LYRICS)


----------



## Rogerx

Little Mermaid Kelli's Kreative Dance KKD 2015 ballet


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

That's Soul Dancing James Brown Michael Jackson Black Dance Creations


----------



## Rogerx

YOU SHOULD BE DANCING Bee Gees


----------



## Rogerx

Tavares heaven must be missing an angel


----------



## Rogerx

Sheila B. Devotion- Love me Baby - 1977


----------



## Rogerx

Luv - You're the greatest lover 1978


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Fiddler on the roof - If I were a rich man (with subtitles)


----------



## Rogerx

Fiddler on the roof - Lechaim (with subtitles)


----------



## Rogerx

Rocky Horror Time Warp


----------



## Rogerx

Rose tint my world / Wild & untamed thing


----------



## Rogerx

The Wizard Of Oz: Follow The Yellow Brick Road (1939)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Fiddler on the roof - If I were a rich man (with subtitles)


A Triple Like!!!


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Rocky Horror Time Warp


oohh now this is a Quad Like!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Coyote Ugly - Payback Time


----------



## Rogerx

Coyote Ugly - Devil Went Down To Georgia Line Dance


----------



## Rogerx

John Goodman dancing on bar


----------



## Rogerx

The Moulin Rouge Showgirl: Can Can Burlesque!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The Glass Slipper (1955) - At The Ball


----------



## Rogerx

The Glass Slipper (1955) - Learning To Dance


----------



## Rogerx

Shaking the Blues Away


----------



## Rogerx

It's Always Fair Weather (1955) - Baby You Knock Me Out (Cyd Charisse)


----------



## Rogerx

It's Always Fair Weather (1955) - The Binge Trash Can Dance (Gene Kelly)


----------



## Rogerx

You Can't Stop The Beat


----------



## Rogerx

The New Girl in Town - Hairspray (Movie Clip)


----------



## Rogerx

You Don't Own Me - Bette Midler, Goldie Hawn & Diane Keaton


----------



## Rogerx

Hocus Pocus - I Put A Spell On You HD


----------



## Rogerx

Beetlejuice - Jump In The Line (Shake Senora)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Beetlejuice - Jump In The Line (Shake Senora)


WOW!!! real good ones!!


----------



## Rogerx

Hurry, It's Lovely Up Here - Barbra Streisand (Widescreen)


----------



## Rogerx

Barbara Harris, John Cullum - On a Clear Day


----------



## Rogerx

Camelot (Knights of the Round Table) [HD] - Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## Rogerx

Black Knight (2001) - Jamal Break Dance Scene | PopCorn Fm


----------



## Rogerx

Monty Python's Military Fairy


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Camelot (Knights of the Round Table) [HD] - Monty Python and the Holy Grail


OMG! Monty Python and the Holy Grail!!! we are the Knights that say "Ney"! and "what a harmless little bunny" Quck, give me a sword i want to cut his head off!!! love!!!


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Monty Python's Military Fairy


spam and spam and spam and spam and eggs!!!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Anchors Aweigh (1945) - I Begged Her - Gene Kelly and Frank Sinatra


----------



## Rogerx

Anchors Aweigh - "I Fall In Love Too Easily" Frank Sinatra (1945)


----------



## Rogerx

Gene Kelly - Dances with " Jerry " the cartoon mouse


----------



## Rogerx

Video with Lyrics: Couple Of Swells - Fred Astaire & Judy Garland


----------



## Rogerx

Eleanor Power


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Eurovision 1976 - United Kingdom


----------



## Rogerx

Bucks Fizz - Making your mind up - song for europe 1981


----------



## Rogerx

Dire Straits - Twisting By The Pool


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Hello, Dolly! - Carol Channing (1979)


----------



## Rogerx

Fame - I Can Do Anything Better Than You Can


----------



## Rogerx

Sweet Charity 1969: The Aloof, The Heavyweight, The Big Finish (HQ) Bob Fosse


----------



## Rogerx

Dirty Dancing.


----------



## Rogerx

ALL THAT JAZZ - Caroline O'Connor


----------



## GoodHabits




----------



## Rogerx

The Kelly Family - Fell In Love With An Alien


----------



## Rogerx

Dolly Parton - Thought I Couldn't Dance H


----------



## Rogerx

Dolly Parton dancing with Mary Hart (Funny) on The Dolly Show 1987/88


----------



## Rogerx

Baryshnikov on Broadway with Liza Minnelli (1980) - medley of dances


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra/Baryshnikov


----------



## Rogerx

Ghost - Dance Macabre


----------



## Rogerx

Pokey LaFarge - "**** Me Up" [Official Video]


----------



## Rogerx

ABBA Dancing Queen - Live At The Swedish Opera House


----------



## Rogerx

Freddie Mercury dancing - crazy little thing called love


----------



## Rogerx

Freddie Mercury with The Royal Ballet 1979 (Edit Version)


----------



## Rogerx

Little Miss Sunshine - Dance Scene


----------



## Rogerx

J.U.M.P


----------



## Rogerx

Aretha Franklin Think!!! The Blues Brothers 1980


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Pokey LaFarge - "**** Me Up" [Official Video]


----------



## Rogerx

Fernando Lázaro - Hello Dolly (Musical Theatre Jazz)


----------



## Rogerx

So Long Dearie - Barbra Streisand (Hello, Dolly! 1969 film)


----------



## Rogerx

The Muppets 2011 - Opening Dance Scene - I've Got Everything That I Need


----------



## Rogerx

'Dancing With The Stars' - 'The Muppets


----------



## Rogerx

"Muppet Mania on GMA" (5/8) - Mahna Mahna


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> "Muppet Mania on GMA" (5/8) - Mahna Mahna


i do think a fellow from Pittsburgh wrote the tune!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Spanish dance: "Tabla Madrid", Dovile's Oriental Dance Studio


----------



## Rogerx

Shakira - Loca (Spanish Version) ft. El Cata


----------



## Rogerx

Dura - Daddy Yankee - Mao Zumba - Coreography


----------



## Rogerx

JULIO IGLESIAS *** BAMBOLEO *


----------



## Rogerx

RICKY MARTIN "MARÍA"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Les Girls (1957) - Ladies In Waiting


----------



## Rogerx

Les Girls (1957) - Rope Dance


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra - "I Didn't Know What Time It Was" from Pal Joey (1957)


----------



## Rogerx

Lil Abner - Jubilation T Cornpone


----------



## Rogerx

Put 'Em Back - Stereo - Li'l Abner 1959


----------



## Rogerx

The Little Mermaid - The Lovett School 2020


----------



## Rogerx

Just Dance Disney Party Under the Sea


----------



## Rogerx

Daring to Dance (Full Version) - The Little Mermaid Series


----------



## Rogerx

Ballet Compilation | Find Me in Paris


----------



## Rogerx

The Block's Flashmob | Find Me in Paris


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Meryl Streep - Last Midnight (From "Into the Woods")


----------



## Rogerx

INTO THE WOODS- Synergy Dance Competition 2015


----------



## Rogerx

A Chorus Line (Movie 1985) Opening Sequence


----------



## Rogerx

All That Jazz - The Opening


----------



## Rogerx

The Who's Tommy Highlights


----------



## Rogerx

Small Faces - Tin Soldier (good quality)


----------



## Rogerx

Dancin' The Boogie" - by Silvan Zingg Boogie Woogie Piano ♫ ♪ ♫ Will & Maéva Dancers


----------



## Rogerx

Honey Bee Trio-Boogie Woogie


----------



## Rogerx

Star Sisters (Patricia Paay) Hooray for Hollywood Germany 84


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

CZECH ETHNIC FOLK DANCES.wmv


----------



## Rogerx

Czech Folk Dancing


----------



## Rogerx

Slavic Folk Dances


----------



## Rogerx

Rasputin Just Dance


----------



## Rogerx

Boney M. - Rasputin Live Discoteka 80 Moscow 2013 FullHD


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Rita Hayworth "The Show Must Go On" From COVER GIRL


----------



## Rogerx

The Big Show - Cover Girl '44 Rita Hayworth /HD


----------



## Rogerx

Gene Kelly in 'Cover Girl' (1944) - Alter Ego Dance Sequence


----------



## Rogerx

Gone with the wind Atlanta Bazaar


----------



## Rogerx

Gene Kelly and Leslie Caron - Dancing Scene 04 - An American In Paris


----------



## Rogerx

AN AMERICAN IN PARIS ('51): "I Got Rhythm"


----------



## Rogerx

Gene Kelly - Tra la la la - An American In Paris


----------



## Rogerx

[HQ] I Never Felt Better (Athena-1954)


----------



## Rogerx

Jane Powell - Daughter of the Regiment


----------



## Disco




----------



## Rogerx

Chicago - Overture/All That Jazz


----------



## Rogerx

Louis Prima - Sing,Sing,Sing (With a Swing)


----------



## Rogerx

Trío Ladies - Sing, sing, sing (The Andrews Sisters Cover)


----------



## Rogerx

Mr Sandman Live in Brighton by Flash Mob Jazz HD


----------



## Rogerx

Al Jolson - I'm Sitting On Top Of The World (1928, The Singing Fool)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Jane Powell - Daughter of the Regiment


a Triple like!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Land Of A Thousand Dances


----------



## Rogerx

John Travolta The Commitments Mustang Sally


----------



## Rogerx

The Fifth Dimension - Aquarius - Let The Sunshine In - Bubblerock Promo


----------



## Rogerx

Fifth Dimension - Up Up & Away , My Beautiful Balloon -


----------



## Rogerx

The Commitments - Midnight Hour


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Land Of A Thousand Dances


A Quad Like! Wilson Pickett! when i was in the band in high school we used this tune as we marched between songs!!!


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> The Commitments - Midnight Hour


WOW! Triple Like as you have all the oldies!!!


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> John Travolta The Commitments Mustang Sally


Another Tripe Like!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Icelandic Folk Dancing


----------



## Rogerx

Icelandic Dancing


----------



## Rogerx

Belgian folk dance: Zwierig Dansje


----------



## Rogerx

Danza Belga


----------



## Rogerx

Fiji Dancing Banaban School on Rabi Island Performing Traditional Dances.


----------



## Rogerx

Tango Santa Maria - Gotan Project


----------



## Rogerx

Footloose (2011) - Line Dancing Scene (6/10) | Movieclips


----------



## Rogerx

Flashdance... Maniac


----------



## Rogerx

She's a Dream - Flashdance


----------



## Rogerx

Marilyn Monroe In "There's No Business Like Show Business" - "Heat Wave"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

George Raft & Marie Windsor Dance the Tango


----------



## Rogerx

Billie Holiday & Louis Armstrong - New Orleans


----------



## Rogerx

Fabulous Myrna Loy scenes from "Love Me Tonight" (1932)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Love Me Tonight 1932


----------



## Rogerx

Sammy Davis Jr. - Sings & Dances - Live at The Hollywood Palace


----------



## Rogerx

Waltz at Maxim's She Is Not Thinking of Me Gigi 1958


----------



## Rogerx

I Remember It Well ☆ Maurice Chevalier & Hermione Gingold


----------



## Rogerx

Anna´s entrance


----------



## Rogerx

Beverly Sills - Hanna's Entrance - The Merry Widow


----------



## Rogerx

Renée Fleming & Christopher Maltman - Lippen schweigen - Die lustige Witwe


----------



## Rogerx

Jesus Christ Superstar (1973) - Heaven on their Minds (Carl Anderson) ENG Sub - A. Lloyd Webber


----------



## Rogerx

Jesus Christ Superstar Simon Zealotes (HD)


----------



## Rogerx

King Herod's song


----------



## Rogerx

Ann-Margret dance scene from 'Made in Paris'


----------



## Rogerx

I Love Melvin (1953) - Where Did You Learn to Dance - Debbie Reynolds


----------



## Rogerx

Giulio Cesare: 'Da tempeste il legno infranto' | Glyndebourne


----------



## Rogerx

Gene Kelly in The Little girls of Rochefort


----------



## Rogerx

Dance in the park The Young girls of Rochefort


----------



## Rogerx

The Young Girls of Rochefort 1967 Opening Ballet


----------



## Rogerx

1963 Summer Holiday - Dancing Shoes


----------



## Rogerx

Cliff Richard - Big News (H.D). 1963


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Giulio Cesare: 'Da tempeste il legno infranto' | Glyndebourne


longer version!!


----------



## Rogerx

Fandango - Castanets


----------



## Rogerx

Coro de Castañuelas de Barcelona. Gran Jota de la Dolores


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra and Gene Kelly - Take Me Out to the Ball Gam


----------



## Rogerx

Robin and the 7 Hoods (1964) - Style (Sinatra, Martin, and Crosby)


----------



## Rogerx

Dean Martin & Caterina Valente - One Note Samba


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Grease - Summer Nights HD


----------



## Rogerx

Grease - Greased Lightning [ With Lyrics ]


----------



## Rogerx

John Travolta And Olivia Newton John - You're The One That I Want


----------



## Rogerx

Grease 2 - Who's That Guy?


----------



## Rogerx

Grease 2 let's bowl scene


----------



## Rogerx

How To Literally Tear Up the Floor Dancing the Red River Jig


----------



## Rogerx

Punto Guanacasteco,Pasion de mi Tierra Montclair


----------



## Rogerx

Espíritu Guanacasteco - Bailes típicos de Costa Rica


----------



## Rogerx

Sousta Greek Dance Oakmont Verona Greek Food Festival


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

The Pointer Sisters - Automatic


----------



## Rogerx

The Pointer Sisters - Dare Me


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Sousta Greek Dance Oakmont Verona Greek Food Festival


you do realize this is just outside the city of Pittsburgh, pa. i worked w/ people from both small cities. been to both many times. Oakmont has one of the 10 best country club golf courses in the US. and i worked at a county club not far from both towns.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

POLLY / Honey Ain't Got Nothin' On You #2 (HQ)


----------



## Rogerx

POLLY / Shine A Light #5 (HQ


----------



## Rogerx

Polly Comin Home- The Wedding/End


----------



## Rogerx

Michel Fugain et le Big Bazar "Attention Mesdames et Messieurs"


----------



## Rogerx

The Pointer Sisters - Dare Me


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

All I Owe Ioway - State Fair 1945


----------



## Rogerx

It's A Grand Night for Singing - State Fair, 1945


----------



## Rogerx

Isn't It Kinda Fun - R&H's State Fair 1945


----------



## Rogerx

It Might As Well Be Spring


----------



## Rogerx

'Oh, What a Beautiful Mornin'' | Gordon MacRae | Rodgers & Hammerstein's OKLAHOMA! (1955 FIlm)


----------



## Rogerx

Les Parapluies de Cherbourg - Au dancing


----------



## Rogerx

Mia Corak Slavenska Gala -Les Parapluies de Cherbourg (Golub, Štrok


----------



## Rogerx

Charleston dance in Tea for Two, 1950


----------



## Rogerx

Pillow Talk - Roly Poly


----------



## Rogerx

Sweet - Poppa Joe - Promo Clip


----------



## Rogerx

Romentic dance Chahe lakh tufa aaye song


----------



## Rogerx

Tumse Milke Dilka Jo Haal | Ankur Rathee & Sonal Devraj | Bollywood Dance


----------



## Rogerx

Paraguayan folk dance: ? & Mujer paraguaya


----------



## Rogerx

Galoperas y Polka / Paraguay


----------



## Rogerx

Jarabe Tapatío - Traditional Mexican Dance


----------



## Rogerx

Ballet Folklorico de Veracruz "La bruja"


----------



## Rogerx

Sophia Loren Mambo Italiano


----------



## Rogerx

Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made For Walkin' (1966 Original)


----------



## Rogerx

Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy - Wartime Radio Revue


----------



## Rogerx

Trío Ladies - Tico Tico (The Andrews Sisters Cover)


----------



## Rogerx

Tico Tico - Alys Robi (Joëlle Morin)


----------



## Rogerx

Ann Miller's Fast number from Easter Parade


----------



## Rogerx

Video with Lyrics: Couple Of Swells - Fred Astaire & Judy Garland


----------



## Rogerx

Fred Astaire / Stepping Out With My Baby 「Easter Parade」


----------



## Rogerx

El famoso vestido Travolta de la Princesa Diana entra nuevamente a subasta | ¡HOLA! TV


----------



## Rogerx

The Second Waltz - André Rieu


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

David Bowie & Mick Jagger - Dancing In The Street (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

The Mamas & The Papas - Dancing In The Street (HQ)


----------



## Rogerx

Little Eva - Loco-motion(1962)


----------



## Rogerx

Crystals - Then He Kissed Me - New Stereo Remix


----------



## Rogerx

Danny and The Juniors - At The Hop


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Jerusarema - love dance, a traditional dance originated from Mashonaland East


----------



## Rogerx

Fiji Dancing Banaban School on Rabi Island Performing Traditional Dances.


----------



## Rogerx

Slavic Folk Dances


----------



## Rogerx

Traditional dance competition Botswana 2


----------



## Rogerx

Holland Traditional Dance -Santoso


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


>


This is great!!!!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Boney M. - Sunny (1976)


----------



## Rogerx

Boney M. - Brown Girl In the Ring


----------



## Rogerx

Luv' - Ooh, yes I do 1979


----------



## Rogerx

Middle Of The Road - Soley, Soley (1972) HD 0815007


----------



## Rogerx

Van McCoy & Pan's People » Do the Hustle (1975)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Gerhard Wendland-Tanze Mit Mir In Den Morgen (1961)


----------



## Rogerx

Chicago - Cell Block Tango


----------



## Rogerx

let's dance ~Chris Montez


----------



## Rogerx

David Bowie - China Girl


----------



## Rogerx

Tina Turner (featuring David Bowie) - Let's Dance [Extended]


----------



## Rogerx

George Michael - Killer (Papa was a Rollin Stone)


----------



## erki

Rogerx said:


> George Michael - Killer (Papa was a Rollin Stone)


Haha! If this is dancing then this cannot be merely walking:


----------



## Rogerx

erki said:


> Haha! If this is dancing then this cannot be merely walking:


Seen it, it's also in the Funny vireo's thread .


----------



## Rogerx

Donna Summer - Last Dance (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Summer Stock (1950) - Barn Dance


----------



## Rogerx

SUMMER performs "Last Dance" at The Tony Awards


----------



## Rogerx

Give A Girl A Break (1953) - Balloon Dance


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Seen it, it's also in the Funny vireo's thread .


oh no dancing but i have to post


----------



## ldiat

and i have to post


----------



## erki

ldiat said:


> and i have to post


Thank you! This American sync-slap-dancing gets really old otherwise.


----------



## Rogerx

Let it Go" Exclusive FULL Clip from "Born to Dance" Film


----------



## Rogerx

Shaking the Blues Away


----------



## Rogerx

Carmen Miranda - Cuanto Le Gusta


----------



## Rogerx

Carman Miranda - Week End In Havana (1941) - "Rebola a Bola" & "When I Love, I Love"


----------



## Rogerx

Carmen Miranda - "Give Me a Band and a Bandana"


----------



## Rogerx

Tavares heaven must be missing an angel


----------



## Rogerx

Heatwave - Boogie Nights - 1976


----------



## Rogerx

Jesse Green - Nice And Slow (1976) (DJ Shuy Master)-2.flv


----------



## Rogerx

Silver Convention - "I Like It" (1975 Audio Redone By Dj Cole)


----------



## Rogerx

Belle Epoque - Black Is Black 1977 HQ


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Parris Project 2017 HD Rihanna Clean Mix


----------



## Rogerx

Earth, Wind & Fire - September / Lia Kim Choreography


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Bublé - Save The Last Dance For Me [Official Music Video]


----------



## Rogerx

Fred Astaire Cuts Loose: 1970 Oscars


----------



## Rogerx

Fred Astaire. Put it on the Ritz.


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Fred Astaire. Put it on the Ritz.


----------



## Rogerx

Stroei voei


----------



## Rogerx

Twips


----------



## Rogerx

Ja zuster, nee zuster - Aan de trapeze (circuslied)


----------



## Rogerx

Yul Brynner and Deborah Kerr perform "Shall We Dance" from The King and I


----------



## Rogerx

The King and I - The March of the Siamese Children


----------



## Rogerx

America's Got Talent 2016 Christopher Makes You Smile Full Judge Cuts Clip S11E08


----------



## Rogerx

The Village People - YMCA • TopPop


----------



## Rogerx

Billy Joel - Uptown Girl (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Footloose de Kenny Loogins


----------



## Rogerx

Cha cha / Lets Twist Again remix / Chubby Checker / DJ WooferZumba / Korea TV


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Starlight Express: AC/DC


----------



## Rogerx

Starlight Express Finale


----------



## Rogerx

Starlight Express - Für Immer


----------



## Rogerx

The Pointer Sisters - I'm So Excited


----------



## Rogerx

J.U.M.P


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

MACARENA - Movies Dance Scenes Mashup


----------



## Rogerx

Old Movie Stars Dance to Uptown Funk


----------



## Rogerx

66 Movie Dance Scenes Mashup with Can't Stop the Feeling by Justin Timberlake


----------



## Rogerx

Bill 'Bojangles' Robinson (Tap Dancing) - Linda Brown - Stormy Weather (1943)


----------



## Rogerx

Scottish folk dance: Strathspey & Tulloch


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> MACARENA - Movies Dance Scenes Mashup


Good one! watched many of those flicks!!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

T ina Turner - Proud Mary (jive song)


----------



## Rogerx

Christina Aguilera - Candyman (Regular Version)


----------



## Rogerx

Dont Stop Me Now (Jive)


----------



## Rogerx

Pussycat Dolls - Sway


----------



## Rogerx

Sway - Dean Martin


----------



## Rogerx

THE FANTASTICS - SOMETHING OLD, SOMETHING NEW (RARE CLIP 1971)


----------



## Rogerx

Pioneers - Let your Yeah be Yeah 1971


----------



## Rogerx

The Nolans - "I'm In the Mood for Dancing", - 1979


----------



## Rogerx

The Nolan Sisters on Loose Women


----------



## Rogerx

AyoNyanyi - Song For The Children - Oscar Harris (LYRICS)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> The Nolan Sisters on Loose Women


my kinda video and dance Loose Women!!


----------



## Rogerx

Macedonian Folklore Dance Ensemble Tanec - Osogovka Oro.avi


----------



## Rogerx

AKUD Mirce Acev - „Osogovka" (2012)


----------



## Rogerx

RAVELOSON ARIVONIMAMO /// FILM HIRAGASY


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra , Fred Astaire dance !!!


----------



## Rogerx

It's Always Fair Weather (1955) - I Like Myself (Gene Kelly)


----------



## Dorsetmike

Don't know if this has been posted before, but for me it's some of the most spectacular dancing


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang Theme Song


----------



## Rogerx

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang (1968) - Music Box Dance Scene (10/12) | Movieclips


----------



## Rogerx

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang (1968) - Freeing the Children Scene (11/12) | Movieclips


----------



## Rogerx

I Think I Like You


----------



## Rogerx

There is Nothin' Like A Dame


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> There is Nothin' Like A Dame


was in this part of the play way back in high school band camp!!! lol


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Footloose 2011 Final Dance Scene (HD)


----------



## Rogerx

Footloose Final Dance 1984 to 2011


----------



## Rogerx

Footloose first dance scene


----------



## Rogerx

Dirty Dancing - Time of my Life (Final Dance) - High Quality


----------



## Rogerx

Detroit Spinners Working My Way Back To You Alta Calidad HD


----------



## Rogerx

The Spinners - Rubberband Man, on Midnight Special in 1976


----------



## Rogerx

The Spinners - Are You Ready For Love (Don Kirshners) 1979


----------



## Rogerx

The Sylvers - Boogie Fever (Midnight Special 1976)


----------



## Rogerx

Raydio - You Can't Change That (Official Music Video)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Detroit Spinners Working My Way Back To You Alta Calidad HD


----------



## Rogerx

Pioneers - Let your Yeah be Yeah 1971


----------



## Rogerx

Jimmy Cliff "Let Your Yeah Be Yeah" Rototom Sunsplash 2011


----------



## Rogerx

Holly Mae en Soy - What About Us (Show 4 | Dance Dance Dance)


----------



## Rogerx

Pip & Pim dansen op 'Try' van Pink | Dance Dance Dance


----------



## Rogerx

Britt en Urvin - Finesse (Show 3 | Dance Dance Dance 2018)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Westlife - When You Tell Me That You Love Me (Official Video) with Diana Ross


----------



## Rogerx

Billy Joel - Uptown Girl (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Westlife - Uptown Girl (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Spice Girls - Wannabe


----------



## Rogerx

Taco - Puttin' On The Ritz (Official Video)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## atsizat

I dont know how to dance.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

atsizat said:


> I dont know how to dance.


well let Hänsel und Gretel teach you


----------



## Rogerx

atsizat said:


> I dont know how to dance.


Loosen up a bit, better for your health.


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra and Gene Kelly - Take Me Out to the Ball Game



> I dont know how to dance.


----------



## Rogerx

FROM THE VAULTS - Eleanor Powell and Caterina Valente


----------



## Rogerx

Dean Martin, Caterina Valente & Dom DeLuise - Ten Cents a Dance


----------



## Rogerx

John Bubbles & Caterina Valente 1955 Germany


----------



## Rogerx

Bill Haley & The Comets with Caterina Valente - Vive la Rock and Roll


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Trashy Women - Confederate Railroad (video)


----------



## Rogerx

Movie Stars Dance to Uptown Funk.


----------



## Rogerx

Footloose"


----------



## Rogerx

Mark Ballas and Amy Purdy, Maria Menounos, Chelsea Kane


----------



## Rogerx

Shut Up and Dance to the Classics (Old Movies)


----------



## Rogerx

SAMBA OFFICIAL VIDEO RIO 2016: SAMBA DANCE COMPETITION WINNERS & DANCING ROUTINES


----------



## Rogerx

Bellini - Samba De Janeiro (2018 Vocal Version - Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Gipsy Kings -- Samba Samba


----------



## Rogerx

Jumbalakka - Arvind Swamy, Ishaa Kopikar - En Swasa Katre - Tamil Romantic Song


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Schuhplattler - Bavarian Folk Dance in Munich


----------



## Rogerx

Oktoberfest, Jeder Tag ist ein Fest (Grupo de Danças Alemãs da FURB)


----------



## Rogerx

Sergei Polunin Performs to 'Take Me to Church'


----------



## Rogerx

Take Me With You

Choreography: Robert Bondara
Music: „Reckoner" by Radiohead
Costume and Light Design: Robert Bondara


----------



## Dorsetmike




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

KC & The Sunshine Band - Please don't go (hi quality sound)


----------



## Rogerx

KC & The Sunshine Band - That´s The Way I Like It. (LIVE) HD


----------



## Rogerx

Soul Train Shake Your Booty KC & Sunshine Band


----------



## Rogerx

CAR WASH-ROSE ROYCE-SOUL TRAIN


----------



## Rogerx

Labelle - Lady Marmalade (Voulez-Vous Coucher Avec Moi Ce Soir ) • TopPop


----------



## Rogerx

Greek Zorba Alexis Zorbas


----------



## Rogerx

Anthony Quinn and Zozo Sapountzaki. Dance.


----------



## Rogerx

Alizee - J'en Ai Marre (Top of The Pops) HD


----------



## Rogerx

CHER: BELIEVE (Top of the Pops)


----------



## Rogerx

Liza Minneilli & Pet Shop Boys - Losing My Mind: Live on Wogan


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Madonna's Best Dance Breaks


----------



## Rogerx

Madonna's Backup Dancers Performance


----------



## Rogerx

TOP HAT, Mark Sandrich, 1935 - Heaven


----------



## Rogerx

TOP HAT, WHITE TIE AND TAILS


----------



## Rogerx

ALICIA KEYS - Time Machine | Kyle Hanagami Choreography


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## atsizat

Damn, I forgot I was on mobile.

It is annoying you cannot share video on this forum when you are on mobile.


----------



## Rogerx

Petula Clark - A Sign Of The Times


----------



## Rogerx

Dalida and Petula Clark dancing


----------



## Rogerx

Look look to the rainbow Petula Clark e Fred Astaire


----------



## Rogerx

Connie Francis - Jive Connie Medley (60s 90s Schlager Pop Rockabilly - World Cup-Dance-Video-Edit)


----------



## Rogerx

Connie Francis / Riccardo & Yulia (2016) - Malagueña


----------



## atsizat

Sucks to be on mobile.

Wait for when I get on PC.


Send by Mobile.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Born to be alive - Patrick Hernandez


----------



## Rogerx

Baccara - Yes Sir, I Can Boogie (Starparade 02.06.1977) (VOD)


----------



## Rogerx

Tracey Ullman - Breakaway


----------



## Rogerx

The Hooters - And We Danced (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Sweet - The Ballroom Blitz - Silvester-Tanzparty 1974/75 31.12.1974 (OFFICIAL)


----------



## Rogerx

Sweet - Wig Wam Bam - Top Of The Pops/Disco 1972 (OFFICIAL)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Tracey Ullman - Breakaway


i do think Her TV show in the states was the start of the Simpsons show!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Olivia Newton John Xanadu Original Version Remastered HD (1980)


----------



## Rogerx

SUDDENLY ~ Xanadu 1980


----------



## Rogerx

Cher & Tina Turner - Shame, Shame, Shame (Live on The Cher Show, 1975)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Sweet - Wig Wam Bam - Top Of The Pops/Disco 1972 (OFFICIAL)


this one is ....weird - funny -wig wam bam!!


----------



## Rogerx

I wish I could do this, I mean the gut with the fire few post back. :lol:


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> I wish I could do this, I mean the gut with the fire few post back. :lol:


"how low can you go"


----------



## Rogerx

Doja Cat - Say So (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Hellzapoppin' in full color | Colorized with DeOldify


----------



## Rogerx

Sister Act - Hail Holy Queen (Salve Regina Coelitum)


----------



## Rogerx

Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made For Walkin' (1966 Original)


----------



## Rogerx

"Rum and Coca-Cola" Pete Jacobs Wartime Radio Revue


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Andante Largo




----------



## Rogerx

Vanity Fare - Early In The Morning ('The Engelbert Humperdinck Show', 1970)


----------



## Rogerx

Be My Baby - The Ronettes - 1963 - Stereo - Music Video


----------



## Rogerx

Bananarama - Venus (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Deee-Lite - Groove Is In The Heart (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Salt-N-Pepa - Push It (Official Video)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Hellzapoppin' in full color | Colorized with DeOldify


i can dance like that chef!!!....................yea right


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Bryan Adams Summer Of '69 Black Noize Hardstyle Bootleg HQ Videoclip


----------



## Rogerx

Vengaboys - Boom, Boom, Boom, Boom!! (Prezioso, Alyon & Mylian Remix) (Hardstyle)


----------



## Rogerx

MO-DO - Eins, Zwei, Polizei (MCM Rinat RMX)


----------



## Rogerx

Mo-Do - Gema Tanzen (DJ X-KZ & DJ Anatolevich Dance Remix 2018)

:lol:


----------



## Rogerx

DJ VAL - Ignition (Maxi Version.Eurodance)(Remastering 3.


----------



## Rogerx

O-Zone - Dragostea Din Tei [Official Video]


----------



## Andante Largo




----------



## Andante Largo




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Wham! - Wake Me Up Before You Go Go [Top Of The Pops 1984]


----------



## Rogerx

The Weather Girls - It's Raining Men (Video)


----------



## Rogerx

The Pointer Sisters - I'm So Excited


----------



## Rogerx

Earth Wind and Fire Kennedy Center Honors 2019 Full Show Performance


----------



## Rogerx

Cupid ft. Mystikal, Dj Ro -"Wham Dance" Official Music Video


----------



## Rogerx

Wham! - Everything She Wants (2017 Dance Remix) HQ


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Little Richard Long Tall Sally - Tutti Frutti


----------



## Rogerx

The Bangles - Walk Like an Egyptian (Video Version)


----------



## Rogerx

Genesis - I Can't Dance (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

The Rolling Stones - The Last Time (Top of the Pops, 1965)


----------



## Rogerx

Canned Heat Let's Work Together ft TotP Audience Feb 1970 (HQ Audio)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Never on Sunday


----------



## Rogerx

Hasapiko - Greek Dance from slow until fast style


----------



## Rogerx

Wham! - Club Tropicana (Live from Top of the Pops 1983)


----------



## Rogerx

Wham! - Freedom (Live from Top of the Pops 1984)


----------



## Rogerx

top of the pops 1979 xmas special


----------



## Rogerx

The Beat - Tears Of A Clown (Top Of The Pops 1979)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

A Day at the Races - Lindy Hop scene in color | Colorized with DeOldify


----------



## Rogerx

Scopitone: Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass - "Tijuana Taxi" (S-1064)


----------



## Rogerx

Scopitone: Marilyn Maye - "Cabaret" (S-1073)


----------



## Rogerx

Scopitone: Gale Garnett - "Small Potatoes" (S-1070)


----------



## Rogerx

April Stevens & Nino Tempo - "Land of A Thousand Dances" (S-1068)


----------



## Rogerx

Male dancer showed amazing pole dance on Ukraine's got talent


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The Tremeloes - My Little Lady


----------



## Rogerx

Middle of the Road - Chirpy Chirpy Cheep Cheep - Totp 1971


----------



## Rogerx

Showaddywaddy - Under the Moon of Love on TopPop


----------



## Rogerx

Showaddywaddy - Pretty Little Angel Eyes TOTP 19/10/78


----------



## Rogerx

Have I the Right


----------



## Rogerx

The Easybeats - Friday On My Mind (French TV, 1967


----------



## Rogerx

"Old Town Road" Alabama State Marching Band and Stingettes - 2019 ASU at UAB


----------



## Rogerx

Kentucky State Marching Band - Circle Classic Parade 2019


----------



## Rogerx

Black and White Marching Bands! (rodofgodcomedy.com)


----------



## Rogerx

Tavares - Goodnight My Love • TopPop


----------



## Rogerx

Tavares - The Ghost Of Love


----------



## Rogerx

Belle Epoque - Black Is Black 1977 HQ


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

PERET - "Borriquito" (1972)


----------



## Rogerx

Deniece Williams - Let's Hear It for the Boy (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Deniece Williams- Black Butterfly Dance Interpretation


----------



## Rogerx

The Commodores - Nightshift (lyrics) HD


----------



## Rogerx

The commodores - fancy dancer 1976 (remastered audio)


----------



## Rogerx

THE COMMODORES SWEET LOVE


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Taylor Dayne - Tell It to My Heart


----------



## Rogerx

DeBarge - Rhythm Of The Night (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Shannon - Let The Music Play (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Sheila E - The Glamorous Life (Live 1985)


----------



## Rogerx

Tina Turner - Proud Mary - Live Wembley (HD 1080p)


----------



## Rogerx

The Pussycat Dolls - Hush Hush; Hush Hush (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

ESC 1968 12 - United Kingdom - Cliff Richard - Congratulations


----------



## Rogerx

Bill Haley & His Comets - Rock Around The Clock (OST, 1956)


----------



## Rogerx

Larry Elgart - HOOKED ON SWING - HD


----------



## Rogerx

Jive Bunny and the Mastermixers - Rock and Roll Party Mix


----------



## Rogerx

Little Richard - Let the Good Times Roll - Live


----------



## Rogerx

THE RUTLES - Hold My Hand (1963)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Lordi - Hard Rock Hallelujah (Finland) 2006 Eurovision Song Contest Winner


----------



## Rogerx

Old Men Grooving bust a move, and maybe their backs! | Britain's Got Talent 2015


----------



## Rogerx

The Beach Boys Do You Wanna Dance 1964 Stereo


----------



## Rogerx

Surfin' USA


----------



## Rogerx

Donna Summer - Last Dance From The Movie Thank God It's Friday 1978 (HQ 1080p HD Upscale).mp4


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Dave - Dansez maintenant (1975)


----------



## Rogerx

Dirty Dancing - Time of my Life (Final Dance) - High Quality


----------



## Rogerx

Olivia Newton-John - Physical (1981)


----------



## Rogerx

Olivia Newton John and The Tubes: Dancin' (HQ Version!)


----------



## Rogerx

John Travolta Takes Us to 'Pulp Fiction' Dance Class


----------



## Rogerx

Ricky Martin Performs Kenny Loggins' "Footloose" | Lip Sync Battle


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Manhattan Transfer - Chanson D`Amour


----------



## Rogerx

Sergio Mendes & Brasil 66 - Mas que nada (introduced by Eartha Kitt / Something Special 1967)


----------



## Rogerx

French Montana - Unforgettable ft. Swae Lee


----------



## Rogerx

Stromae - Alors On Danse (Clip Officiel)


----------



## Rogerx

Jessy Matador - Allez Ola Olé (France) - Eurovision Song Contest 2010 -


----------



## Rogerx

Middle Of The Road Tweedle Dee Tweedle Dum


----------



## Rogerx

Dire Straits - Walk Of Life


----------



## Rogerx

Bruce Springsteen - Dancing In the Dark (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Eric Carmen - Hungry Eyes


----------



## Rogerx

Cyndi Lauper - Girls Just Want To Have Fun (Official Video)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Cyndi Lauper - Girls Just Want To Have Fun (Official Video)


another triple like!!! Love Her!!


----------



## Rogerx

Martha & The Vandellas "Dancing in the Streets"


----------



## Rogerx

Supremes - Where Did Our Love Go (1964)


----------



## Rogerx

Crystals - Then He Kissed Me - New Stereo Remix


----------



## Rogerx

The Fleetwoods - Come Softly To Me


----------



## Rogerx

Keep on Dancing - The Gentrys


----------



## pianozach

So.
Much.
Dancing.


----------



## Rogerx

pianozach said:


> So.
> Much.
> Dancing.


Makes one happy :angel:


----------



## Luchesi

2 minutes and 35 seconds in. Amazing dancing.


----------



## Rogerx

The Shangri-Las - Shout


----------



## Rogerx

Out In The Streets - The Shangri-Las


----------



## Rogerx

Little Eva - Loco-motion(1962)


----------



## Rogerx

The Temptations (Eddie Kendricks) - "You're My Everything" on UPBEAT


----------



## Rogerx

The Four Tops - "When She Was My Girl" Live - 'Fridays'


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Makes one happy :angel:


and light on ones feet!!


----------



## Rogerx

Top 5 Bollywood Dance Songs | [Traditional Hits] | songs hindi


----------



## Rogerx

Dola Re Dola HD


----------



## Rogerx

God looking Priyanka Chopra


----------



## Rogerx

2018 | 1970s Dance | Hollywood Hotshots


----------



## Rogerx

Soldaat van Oranje - Niets Houdt mij nog tegen | Musical Awards Gala 2019


----------



## Rogerx

Earth, Wind & Fire - Boogie Wonderland (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Earth, Wind & Fire - September


----------



## Rogerx

Norman Greenbaum - Spirit in the Sky


----------



## Rogerx

Ike & Tina Turner - Nutbush City Limits


----------



## Rogerx

Ike & Tina Turner - 'Get Back' '74


----------



## Rogerx

Spargo - Just For You (1981)


----------



## Rogerx

Kylie Minogue - The Loco-motion - Official Video


----------



## Rogerx

Lou Bega - Mambo No. 5 (A Little Bit of...)


----------



## Rogerx

Merenglass - La Mujer del Pelotero


----------



## Rogerx

Ricky Martin - Livin' La Vida Loca (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Christina Aguilera - Candyman (Regular Version)


----------



## ldiat

now are you the Sid from Nova Scotia that plays hockey for those 5 Stanley champs Pittsburgh penguins????


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

White Plains - My Baby Loves Lovin


----------



## Rogerx

The Flower Pot Men - You can never be wrong


----------



## Rogerx

Pickettywitch - That Same Old Feeling


----------



## Rogerx

(John) Kincade - Dreams Are Ten A Penny (1973)


----------



## Rogerx

Rocky Burnette "Tired Of Toein The Line" 1980


----------



## Rogerx

Footloose - The Dance Musical!


----------



## Rogerx

Footloose - Opening


----------



## Rogerx

A Chorus Line - Olivier Awards performance


----------



## Rogerx

"Good Morning" - Singin' in the Rain (1952)


----------



## Rogerx

CAB CALLOWAY - Minnie the moocher (The Blues Brothers 1980)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Osibisa - The Coffee Song • TopPop


----------



## Rogerx

Osibisa - Dance The Body Music


----------



## Rogerx

Kylie Minogue - Stop Me From Falling feat. Gente De Zona


----------



## Rogerx

Kylie Minogue - Come Into My World


----------



## Rogerx

Moloko - Sing It Back


----------



## Rogerx

Long Tall Ernie & The Shakers - Kiss me baby 1973


----------



## Rogerx

Long Tall Ernie & The Shakers - Do You Remember


----------



## Rogerx

Galantis & Dolly Parton - Faith feat. Mr. Probz


----------



## Rogerx

The Wiz (6/8) Movie CLIP - Everybody Rejoice


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> The Wiz (6/8) Movie CLIP - Everybody Rejoice


I have a list of Worst Stage-to-Screen Musicals, and *The Wiz* is a worthy contender. None of the script from the Broadway musical was retained.

However, since it IS basically a variation (bastardization) of *The Wizard of Oz*, then maybe it qualifies. Frank Baum's book had been a stage thing before the 1939 Judy Garland extravaganza, but even that wasn't the first screen version.

Indeed, while the original novel was published in 1900, it hit the Broadway stage as a musical in 1902.

I digress. What I really wanted was to express what a cockamamy screenplay this was. *Diana Ross* was too old to play Dorothy, and her portrayal wasn't pleasant. If anything, it was kinda creepy, the anorexic Ross seemingly uncomfortable in the role she fought to play.

*The Wiz* (1978) actually is based on the 1975 Broadway musical of the same name, and in typical Hollywood fashion, disregarded many things that made it a stage success when bringing it to the screen. The 1975 Broadway production won seven Tony Awards, including Best Musical. Great stage musical, film flop.

https://www.syfy.com/syfywire/the-wiz-is-a-great-musical-but-a-terrible-movie


----------



## Rogerx

Backstreet Boys - Everybody (Backstreet's Back) (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Backstreet Boys - Quit Playing Games (With My Heart) (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

New Kids On The Block - Tonight


----------



## Rogerx

New Kids On The Block - Step by Step


----------



## Rogerx

Jordan Knight - Give It To You (Official Video)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Marilyn McCoo & Billy Davis Jr. - You don't have to be a star 1977


----------



## Rogerx

CULTURE CLUB - Church Of The Poison Mind (Live At The Hammersmith Odeon) 1984


----------



## Rogerx

Cliff Richard - Do you wanna Dance?


----------



## Rogerx

Middle of the road - Tweedle Dee, Tweedle Dum


----------



## Rogerx

Shag Loop Di Love TotP Chart Rundown (HQ Audio)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Be My Baby - The Ronettes - 1963 - Stereo - Music Video


----------



## Rogerx

The Cats - Let's Dance (Original - 1972 - Top


----------



## Rogerx

David Bowie - Let's Dance (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

let's dance ~Chris Montez


----------



## Rogerx

Keep on Dancing - The Gentrys


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Electric Light Orchestra - I'm Alive 1979


----------



## Rogerx

Godley & Creme - Wedding Bells


----------



## Rogerx

Eartha Kitt--Timbuktu!, In the Beginning Woman, 1978 TV


----------



## Rogerx

MUD - The Secrets That You Keep (1975)


----------



## Rogerx

Little Richard Ready Teddy 1956


----------



## Rogerx

Tee - Set - Don't You Leave • TopPop


----------



## Rogerx

Sammy Davis, Jr. - This Could Be The Start Of Something Big


----------



## Rogerx

Dames (1934) - I Only Have Eyes For You


----------



## Rogerx

Elvis Sings Bossa Nova Baby (HD)


----------



## Rogerx

Elvis Sings I Don't Want To Be Tied


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Wilson Phillips - Hold On (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

The Pointer Sisters - Should I Do It


----------



## Rogerx

T.Rex - Jeepster [Live In London 1972]


----------



## Rogerx

Jimmy Clanton - Venus in Blue Jeans


----------



## Rogerx

Rocky Sharpe & The Replays - Shout Shout (Knock Yourself Out)


----------



## Rogerx

Herreys - Diggiloo Diggiley


----------



## Rogerx

Larry Elgart - HOOKED ON SWING - HD


----------



## Rogerx

Bow Wow Wow - Do You Wanna Hold Me [HD]


----------



## Rogerx

Siouxsie And The Banshees - Happy House


----------



## Rogerx

The Weather Girls - It's Raining Men (Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Male dancer showed amazing pole dance on Ukraine's got talent


----------



## Rogerx

Carousel Ballet - Original Broadway Cast, with orchestra added


----------



## Rogerx

"Carousel" Diamond School of Dance


----------



## Rogerx

"To Life" Performed by The Carousel Dance Company


----------



## Rogerx

A Seaside Fantasy - Susan Luckey, Jacques d'amboise


----------



## ldiat

Funny :lol:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Amen Corner - If Paradise Is Half As Nice (1969)


----------



## Rogerx

The Trammps - Zing Went The Strings of My Heart


----------



## Rogerx

Going out of my head - Gloria Gaynor [LIVE IN ARGENTINA 10-09-2014]


----------



## Rogerx

Booker T. & The MG's - Time Is Tight (Live, 1970)


----------



## Rogerx

The Fifth Dimension - Aquarius - Let The Sunshine In - Bubblerock Promo


----------



## Rogerx

Whitney Houston - I Wanna Dance With Somebody (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Pat Benatar - Love Is A Battlefield (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Martika - Toy Soldiers (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

The Corrs - Breathless [Official Video]


----------



## Rogerx

Madonna - La Isla Bonita (Official Music Video)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## pianozach

DANCE OF THE DAY

When the Midnight Choo-Choo Leaves for Alabam'
Irving Berlin

Judy Garland and Fred Astaire in Easter Parade, 1948


----------



## Rogerx

Doris D & The Pins - Shine Up 1981


----------



## Rogerx

Kim Wilde - You Came (1988) HD 0815007


----------



## Rogerx

Boy Meets Girl - Waiting for a Star to Fall


----------



## Rogerx

TOPPOP: Guys 'N' Dolls - Broken Dreams


----------



## Rogerx

Dollar Shooting Star 1978 TOTP Stereo


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Blue Mink - The Banner Man (1972)


----------



## Rogerx

Flamenco Dance, Seville, Spain


----------



## Rogerx

Spanish Dance( Warrior Dance Music) Bauhinia Cup 08 Competition


----------



## Rogerx

42nd Street- Opening Number


----------



## Rogerx

Come and Meet Those Dancing Feet, 1933


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Anita Ward - Ring My Bell


----------



## Rogerx

The Pointer Sisters - Jump (For My Love)


----------



## Rogerx

Maxine Nightingale - Right Back Where We Started From


----------



## Rogerx

Hues Corporation - Rock The Boat


----------



## Rogerx

Chic - Le Freak


----------



## Rogerx

ZZ Top - Sharp Dressed Man


----------



## Rogerx

The Pointer Sisters - I'm So Excited


----------



## Rogerx

Lionel Richie - Dancing On The Ceiling


----------



## Rogerx

Deniece Williams - Let's Hear It for the Boy


----------



## Rogerx

The Pointer Sisters - Twist My Arm


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> ZZ Top - Sharp Dressed Man


a triple like!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

DANCE CRAZES OF THE '60S (Compiled by Toni Basil)


----------



## Rogerx

Shirley Ellis : The Nitty Gritty 1963 HD


----------



## Rogerx

Go-Go Dancers 60's. 1960's Little Betty Boop Also Appears.


----------



## Rogerx

Dizzy - Tommy Roe (1969)


----------



## Rogerx

The Shangri-Las - Leader of the Pack (1964) Stereo HQ Audio


----------



## Rogerx

Squeeze - Cool For Cats (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Allan Jeffers - Stop Still


----------



## Rogerx

Jewel Akens - The Birds And The Bees (1965)


----------



## Rogerx

Donnie Iris - Ah Leah


----------



## Rogerx

Pet Shop Boys - West End Girls • TopPop


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Donnie Iris - Ah Leah


triple like! you do know he is from the Pittsburgh, Pa. area


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Blue Swede - Hooked On A Feelin


----------



## Rogerx

Sheila - L'école est finie


----------



## Rogerx

Zorbas Syrtaki


----------



## Rogerx

Opus & Falco - "Rock Me Amadeus" live Graz Liebenau 1985


----------



## Rogerx

Is This The Way To Amarillo


----------



## Rogerx

Sonny and Cher - Little Man (1966)


----------



## Rogerx

Trea Dobbs - Ploem Ploem Jenka [1965]


----------



## Rogerx

Toontje lager - Stiekem gedanst (1983)


----------



## Rogerx

Jimmy Cliff - Goodbye yesterday 1971


----------



## Rogerx

Luv - My Number One • TopPop


----------



## Rogerx

Gerhard Wendland-Tanze Mit Mir In Den Morgen (1961)


----------



## Rogerx

Dave - Dansez maintenant (1975)


----------



## Rogerx

I Think I Love You - Partridge Family (1970)


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Claude François - Magnolias For Ever (1977)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Sandie Shaw- Tell The Boys


----------



## Rogerx

Kool & The Gang - Fresh (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

The Scaffold - Lily The Pink


----------



## Rogerx

Clout - Substitute • TopPop


----------



## Rogerx

Marshall Hain - Dancing In The City


----------



## Rogerx

The Paper Dolls - Someday


----------



## Rogerx

Spandau Ballet - Gold


----------



## Rogerx

Dolly Dots - Give The Girl A Break • TopPop


----------



## Rogerx

Marvin Gaye - How Sweet It Is To Be Loved by You (1965)


----------



## Rogerx

The Les Humphries Singers - Mexico


----------



## Rogerx

Doris D & The Pins - Starting At The End


----------



## Rogerx

Barry Gibb - Shine Shine


----------



## Rogerx

Dr. Buzzard's Original Savannah Band - "I'll Play The Fool" 1977


----------



## Rogerx

The Nolans - Attention To Me


----------



## Rogerx

The Three Degrees - When will I see you again


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Squeeze - Cool For Cats (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Allan Jeffers - Stop Still


----------



## Rogerx

The Who - Dance It Away - London


----------



## Rogerx

McFadden & Whitehead - "Ain't No Stoppin' Us Now" 1979


----------



## Rogerx

The O'Jays - Back Stabbers (Ruud's Extended Mix)


----------



## Rogerx

Dizzy Man's Band - The Opera


----------



## Rogerx

Bay City Rollers I Only Wanna Be With You


----------



## Rogerx

Sister Sledge - All American Girls


----------



## Rogerx

Imagination - Music & Lights •


----------



## Rogerx

Kool & The Gang - Fresh (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Dolly Dots - All The Roses


----------



## Rogerx

Felice Taylor - I Feel Love Coming On (1967)


----------



## Rogerx

Voice of Harlem "No Music"


----------



## Rogerx

Sia - Elastic Heart feat. Shia LaBeouf & Maddie Ziegler (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Sia - Cheap Thrills (Performance Edit)


----------



## Rogerx

Four Tops: Bernadette (live)


----------



## Rogerx

Juan Pardo - No me hables


----------



## Rogerx

Spargo - So funny 1982


----------



## Rogerx

Dead Or Alive - You Spin Me Round (Like A Record)


----------



## Rogerx

Dua Lipa - Physical (Official Video)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Four Tops: Bernadette (live)


a Triple Like!!!


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Juan Pardo - No me hables


gee i did not understand the words to the tune


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The Brighouse and Rastrick Brass Band - "The Floral Dance", "high quality"


----------



## Rogerx

Matthew Wilder - Break My Stride


----------



## Rogerx

The Archies - Sugar, Sugar (Original 1969 Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Black Eyed Peas, Ozuna, J. Rey Soul - MAMACITA


----------



## Rogerx

Shirley & Company - Shame, Shame, Shame •


----------



## Rogerx

Jon & Vangelis - I Hear You Now


----------



## Rogerx

SILVER CONVENTION - get up and boogie


----------



## Rogerx

1970 Freda Payne - Band of gold


----------



## Rogerx

Bow Wow Wow - I Want Candy


----------



## Rogerx

Sweet - Little Willy - Top Of The Pops/Disco 1972


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

1963 Summer Holiday - Dancing Shoes


----------



## Rogerx

1963 Summer Holiday - Bachelor Boy


----------



## Rogerx

Cliff Richard - Do you wanna Dance?


----------



## Rogerx

On The Beach


----------



## Rogerx

Madonna - Holiday [Official Music Video]


----------



## Rogerx

The Hues Corporation Rock The Boat


----------



## Rogerx

Tony Sherman - Tonight


----------



## Rogerx

Whatever Lola Wants, Damn Yankees.


----------



## Rogerx

Bob Fosse and Gwen Verdon in Damn Yankees - Who's Got the Pain


----------



## Rogerx

Damn Yankees - "Shoeless Joe"


----------



## Rogerx

The Glass Slipper (1955) - At The Ball


----------



## Rogerx

The Glass Slipper (1955) - Learning To Dance


----------



## Rogerx

The Glass Slipper (1955) - Palace Kitchen Ballet


----------



## Rogerx

Brigadoon (1954) Official Trailer - Gene Kelly, Van Johnson Musical HD


----------



## Rogerx

Cyd Charisse w/ Gene Kelly (1954) Brigadoon [Heather on the Hill]


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> The Glass Slipper (1955) - Palace Kitchen Ballet


nice chef hat and outfit! i never dressed like that!


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> nice chef hat and outfit! i never dressed like that!


And there's me thinking you did.


----------



## Rogerx

Mary Poppins -


----------



## Rogerx

"Lot of Livin'" dance scene from "Bye Bye Birdie"


----------



## Rogerx

Honestly Sincere Bye Bye Birdie


----------



## Rogerx

Finian's Rainbow - Greater Hartford Academy of the Arts


----------



## Rogerx

"Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!" from MARY POPPINS on Broadway


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> Finian's Rainbow - Greater Hartford Academy of the Arts


Dear Lord, it's the _*entire*_ stage production.

What a problematic show.

How can such an brilliant anti-racism show have so much racism in it?

I think *Blazing Shadows* owes it a debt of gratitude.


----------



## Rogerx

The Wizard of Oz (1939) - Tin Man's Dance


----------



## Rogerx

The Wizard of Oz: the munchkins parade


----------



## Rogerx

What a Comforting Thing to Know


----------



## Rogerx

Calamity Jane (Doris Day) sings "The Windy City"


----------



## Rogerx

Great Performances: Hugh Jackman, "The Surrey with the Fringe on Top" | Oklahoma!


----------



## Luchesi




----------



## Rogerx

Billy J. Kramer and the Dakotas ~ "LITTLE CHILDREN" HQ AUDIO 1964


----------



## Rogerx

The Chi Lities Have You Seen Her


----------



## Rogerx

Dizzy Man's Band - Everyday In Action


----------



## Rogerx

Typhoon - Hemel Valt


----------



## Rogerx

Freddie and The Dreamers - You Were Made For Me (Shindig)


----------



## ldiat

Steffani's Orlando: "Anco voi, donne mie care" & Act I Finale dances - EMERSON CUTLER MAJESTIC THEATRE


----------



## Rogerx

Judy Garland Stereo - Swing Your Partner Round and Round


----------



## Rogerx

Ray Bolger - Dance Scene From "The Harvey Girls" (1946)


----------



## Rogerx

Tap Dance 1949 (Ray Bolger)


----------



## Rogerx

The Best Things Happen While You're Dancing - Danny Kaye and Vera Ellen


----------



## Rogerx

Donald O' Connor-Vera Ellen 'It's A Lovely Day Today' Dance


----------



## Rogerx

Tom Walker - Wait for You (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Shakatak - Down On The Street 1984


----------



## Rogerx

The Spinners - Working My Way Back To You (1979)


----------



## Rogerx

The Drifters - Kissin' In The Back Row Of The Movies •


----------



## Rogerx

Knock Three Times - Dawn


----------



## Rogerx

Jacksons ft. Michael Jackson - Shake Your Body (Down To The Ground)


----------



## Rogerx

Bad Bunny and Jimmy Perform "MIA" on the Streets of Old San Juan


----------



## Rogerx

Spanish dance: "Tabla Madrid", Dovile's Oriental Dance Studio in party 2013 12 09


----------



## Rogerx

140513 Queen Maxima is dancing


----------



## Rogerx

Afric Simone - Ramaya (1977)


----------



## ldiat

Broadway Melody of 1936 - Eleanor Powell last scene


----------



## ldiat

Eleanor Powell - Hula Tap


----------



## ldiat

Cher Dancing


----------



## ldiat

A Classic 70's TV Show Dance Party


----------



## pianozach

*Danse Macabre
Charles-Camille Saint-Saëns*


----------



## ldiat

Disney Princesses Cosplay | TWICE | What Is Love? | Supanova Perth 2019


----------



## Rogerx

The Kinks - You Really Got Me (live 1973)


----------



## Rogerx

MaCoys - Hang on sloopy


----------



## Rogerx

The Three Degrees - "The Heaven I Need


----------



## Rogerx

Soulful Dynamics - Mademoiselle Ninette


----------



## Rogerx

Keep on Dancing - The Gentrys


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> MaCoys - Hang on sloopy


a triple like!!!! Even a Quad Like!!!


----------



## ldiat

and who is that sitting down in front???!! i can see who it is!!:kiss:


----------



## ldiat

Passacaille d'Armide danced by Catherine Turocy


----------



## pianozach

ldiat said:


> Disney Princesses Cosplay | TWICE | What Is Love? | Supanova Perth 2019


Stealing and Sharing on FB.

I have so many friends that will absolutely love this for various reasons . . . . I know K-POP fans, Disney fanatics, dancers, cosplayers . . .


----------



## ldiat

MORE & MORE | Dance Cover


----------



## Luchesi




----------



## Rogerx

The Family Dogg - I'll Wear A Silly Grin (1968)


----------



## Rogerx

Boney M. - Sunny (Official Video) [HD 1080p]


----------



## Rogerx

Debelah Morgan "Dance With Me"


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra "Come Dance With Me" 1959 [HD *Remastered Stereo]


----------



## Rogerx

Linedance Lesson Come Dance With Me Choreo. Jo Thompson Music by Nancy Hayes


----------



## ldiat

Awesome Dance Mix


----------



## ldiat

TONES & I - DANCE MONKEY (Remix) BASS BOOSTED Shuffle Dance


----------



## Luchesi

This one's well-scripted.


----------



## ldiat

Mistake Waltz: this one is funny:lol:


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Linedance Lesson Come Dance With Me Choreo. Jo Thompson Music by Nancy Hayes


i did not stand up and follow her....just so one knows


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Aznavour - The old fashioned way


----------



## Rogerx

Lynsey De Paul - Won't somebody dance with me


----------



## Rogerx

Kaiser Chiefs - Born to Be a Dancer


----------



## Rogerx

Best Ever Father Daughter Wedding Dance Song "Gotta Let Go"


----------



## Rogerx

Jennifer Lopez - Dance Again (Live on Wetten, dass..? 6/10/12


----------



## Rogerx

Valerie Dore - The Night (Original Version) HD


----------



## Rogerx

MASSADA Sajang é LIVE


----------



## Rogerx

Lightning Strikes Lou Christie HD {Stereo}


----------



## Rogerx

Culture Club - Time (Clock Of The Heart)


----------



## Rogerx

Dean Martin's dancing skills


----------



## Rogerx

Amanda Lear - Follow Me


----------



## Rogerx

Lady, Lady, Lady Joe Esposito


----------



## Rogerx

Halsey - Graveyard (Live From The AMAs / 2019)


----------



## Rogerx

The Flirtations - Nothing but a heartache - HQ Stereo Audio


----------



## Rogerx

Patty Pravo - La Bambola (Canzonissima 1968)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

Burlesque themed Aerial Heart Prop


----------



## ldiat

Tighten Up - Archie Bell & The Drells and Three Stooges


----------



## ldiat

I Love to Boogie..... T. Rex.flv


----------



## Rogerx

You Can't Stop The Beat" - Nikki Blonsky, Zac Efron, Amanda Bynes, Elijah Kelley, Jhon Travolta, Queen Latifah
From the movie "Hairspray" from 2007


----------



## Rogerx

Hairspray cast performing The Nicest Kids in Town. New Line Cinema, Watertower Music


----------



## Rogerx

"I Know Were I've Been" - Queen Latifah
From the movie "Hairspray" from 2007


----------



## Rogerx

I'm Gonna Wash That Man Right Out Of My Hair


----------



## Rogerx

'I'm In Love With A Wonderful Guy' from South Pacific (1958)


----------



## Rogerx

Brotherhood of Man - My Sweet Rosalie • TopPop


----------



## Rogerx

John Russell - I Never Loved A Woman The Way I Love You


----------



## Rogerx

Kc & The Sunshine Band - Shake your Booty (1976) Stereo


----------



## Rogerx

Geraldine Hunt - Can't Fake The Feeling 1980 (Virus Mix)


----------



## Rogerx

LA ESMERALDA BALLET BOLSHOI MOSCOW HD


----------



## Rogerx

Tiffany - Late Night Show • TopPop


----------



## Rogerx

We believe in Love - Dolly dots


----------



## Rogerx

THE HOUSEMARTINS - CARAVAN OF LOVE


----------



## Rogerx

Brenton Wood - Give A Little Sign - HQ


----------



## Rogerx

Jesse Green - Nice And Slow (1976) (DJ Shuy Master)-2.flv


----------



## Rogerx

Victor/Victoria Le Jazz Hot


----------



## Rogerx

The Shady Dame From Seville - Julie Andrews


----------



## Rogerx

You and Me - Julie Andrews and Robert Preston


----------



## Rogerx

A Chorus Line (Movie 1985) Opening Sequence


----------



## Rogerx

A Chorus Line (1985) - Dance: Ten, Looks: Three Scene (4/8) | Movieclips


----------



## Rogerx

High School Musical 3 - I Want It All (Music Video


----------



## Rogerx

HIGH SCHOOL MUSICAL 3 High School Musical


----------



## Rogerx

Cyndi Lauper - Girls Just Want To Have Fun (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Camp Rock - Too Cool (Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Camp Rock - We Rock (Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Ace of Base - The Sign -live in France,


----------



## Rogerx

Simple Minds - Promised You A Miracle


----------



## Rogerx

Raspberries Go All The Way


----------



## Rogerx

Mac & Katie Kissoon - Big Hello


----------



## Rogerx

Roxy Music - "More Than This"


----------



## Luchesi




----------



## Rogerx

Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Tich - Don Juan


----------



## Rogerx

Slade - Gudbuy T'Jane • TopPop


----------



## Rogerx

Madonna - Hung Up (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Aserejé (The Ketchup Song) [Spanish Version] - Las Ketchup


----------



## Rogerx

Jessy Matador - Allez Ola Olé (France) - Eurovision Song Contest 2010 - Music Video


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Aserejé (The Ketchup Song) [Spanish Version] - Las Ketchup


a Triple like!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Silvio - I'm Your Son South America


----------



## Rogerx

Cheryl Lynn - Shake It Up Tonight 1981 (Remastered audio)


----------



## Rogerx

kc and the sunshine band- give it up


----------



## Rogerx

The Trammps - Disco Inferno • TopPop


----------



## Rogerx

Silver Convention - "I Like It" (1975 Audio Redone By Dj Cole)


----------



## ldiat

THE YOUNG GENERATION - Pretty For Me


----------



## ldiat

Lulu 1970 8 8 1 & Nigel


----------



## ldiat

Original Mashed Potato #1 Dance Tutorial! Best US TV Soul Music Video!


----------



## Rogerx

C J & Co - Devil´s gun ( Rare Original Footage 1977 High Quality )


----------



## Rogerx

Mr Walkie Talkie - Be My Boogie Woogie Baby


----------



## Rogerx

Veronica Unlimited - What Kind Of Dance Is This?


----------



## Rogerx

Johnny Guitar Watson - A Real Mother For Ya 1977


----------



## Rogerx

Internationals - Young and In Love •


----------



## ldiat

BUTTERFLY DANCE COVER | YES OFFICIAL


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Hans Christian Andersen/Wonderful Copenhagen (En/Fr Lyrics)


----------



## Rogerx

Erik Bruhn and Zizi Jeanmaire - Hans Christian Andersen 1952


----------



## Rogerx

George Balanchine´s The Nutcracker - Waltz of the Flowers


----------



## Rogerx

Giselle - Act II pas de deux (Natalia Osipova and Carlos Acosta, The Royal Ballet)


----------



## Rogerx

Marguerite and Armand - Pas de deux (Sergei Polunin and Tamara Rojo, The Royal Ballet)


----------



## Rogerx

Ballet Flamenco Andalucia - Flamenco Festival at New York City Center


----------



## Rogerx

Flamenco dance (1) in Granada 2015


----------



## Rogerx

ITALIAN FOLK DANCE


----------



## Rogerx

Sardinian Folk Dance


----------



## Rogerx

Oinkari Basque Dancers of Boise at Alive After Five


----------



## ldiat

let's dance ~Chris Montez


----------



## Rogerx

Stylistics - Sixteen Bars 1976


----------



## Rogerx

Sad sweet dreamer - Sweet Sensation 1974


----------



## Rogerx

Ray, Goodman & Brown - Special Lady


----------



## Rogerx

Major Lazer & DJ Snake - Lean On (feat. MØ) (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

The Equals - Softly Softly - Dee Time


----------



## ldiat

Full Monty you can leave your hat on


----------



## Rogerx

5 Traditional African Dances you Have to Watch


----------



## Rogerx

Professional Zulu Dancing


----------



## Rogerx

Aboriginal Dance Festival


----------



## Rogerx

Aboriginal Dance


----------



## Rogerx

Sorando, Japanese Dance - 2016 FIUTS CulturalFest Performance Showcase


----------



## Rogerx

G.F.Haendel - Watermusic (PART II: Air-Menuet-Bourreé-etc.)


----------



## Rogerx

G.F.Haendel - Watermusic (PART III: Hornpipe-Menuet-Rigaudon I/II-etc.)


----------



## Rogerx

Romeo and Juliet - Balcony Pas de deux (The Royal Ballet)


----------



## Rogerx

Dance of the Knights ( Capulets) - Romeo and Juliet Ballet


----------



## Rogerx

Alice's Adventures in Wonderland - Mad Hatter's Tea Party (The Royal Ballet)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> G.F.Haendel - Watermusic (PART III: Hornpipe-Menuet-Rigaudon I/II-etc.)


a Triple Like!!


----------



## ldiat

Rameau - Les Indes Galantes. Bellone


----------



## Azol

Auber's *Gustave III* contains one of the most inspired ballet music in the whole opera repertoire.


----------



## ldiat

Mentor Tao performs summer sweet song "Ice Cream" with trainees


----------



## Rogerx

Ed Sheeran - Thinking Out Loud [Official Video]


----------



## Rogerx

Mr. Mister - Broken Wings (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

(Boy With Luv)' Dance Practice


----------



## Rogerx

Jess and James - Move [1968]


----------



## Rogerx

The Honey Cone - Want Ads ( Live )


----------



## ldiat

Pan's People - Jeepster


----------



## Rogerx

Estrellas en 45 - Boney M Medley


----------



## Rogerx

J. Geils Band - Centerfold


----------



## Rogerx

Renée - Sweet nothings 1978


----------



## Rogerx

Labelle - Lady Marmalade (Voulez-Vous Coucher Avec Moi Ce Soir )


----------



## Rogerx

The Surfers - Windsurfing


----------



## ldiat

Soraya - "SELF CONTROL"


----------



## Rogerx

10cc - Feel The Love


----------



## Rogerx

Commodores - Lady (You Bring Me Up)


----------



## Rogerx

Jimmy "Bo" Horne ‎- Dance Across The Floor 1978 (Remastered audio)


----------



## Rogerx

The Michael Zager Band - Let's All Chant


----------



## Rogerx

A Classic 70's TV Show Dance Party


----------



## Rogerx

Jenevieve - Baby Powder (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Save the Last Dance for Me"


----------



## Rogerx

Sway with me Rita Hayworth


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Stormy Weather in color - The Nicholas Brothers and Cab Calloway


----------



## ldiat

Ballet at the end of Scene 1, Act I - Almira/Handel


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Luchesi




----------



## Rogerx

Chic - Dance, Dance, Dance (Live At The Budokan)


----------



## Rogerx

Gary's Gang - keep on dancin' 1979


----------



## Rogerx

GQ Disco Nights Rock Freak 1979


----------



## Rogerx

Kid Creole & the Coconuts - i'm a wonderful thing 1982


----------



## Rogerx

Atlantis - keep on movin' and groovin' 1982


----------



## Rogerx

Ping Ping - Sucu Sucu 1961


----------



## Rogerx

The Supremes - When The Lovelight Starts Through His Eyes


----------



## Rogerx

almost monday - parking lot view


----------



## Rogerx

Banana (feat. Shaggy) [DJ FLe - Minisiren Remix] Official Music Video | Conkarah


----------



## Rogerx

TOPPOP: Massada - Dansa (Don't Quit Dancing)


----------



## Rogerx

Backstreet Boys - I Want It That Way


----------



## Rogerx

Artie Kaplan - Harmony


----------



## Rogerx

Vice & Jason Derulo - Make Up (feat. Ava Max)


----------



## Rogerx

Gino Vannelli - People Gotta Move (Live)


----------



## Rogerx

Luis Fonsi, Demi Lovato - Échame La Culpa (Video Oficial)


----------



## Rogerx

Charlie Brown - Two Man Sound.


----------



## Rogerx

George Michael: Baby don't change your mind


----------



## Rogerx

Cell Block Tango


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Voudouris It Takes Two To Tango


----------



## Rogerx

Shalamar - The Second Time Around (Official Music Video)


----------



## ldiat

Squeeze Box - The Who


----------



## Rogerx

Debelah Morgan - Dance With Me -


----------



## Rogerx

Jennifer Lopez - Love Don't Cost a Thing


----------



## Rogerx

The Mavericks - Dance The Night Away


----------



## Rogerx

Dru Hill - These Are The Times


----------



## Rogerx

TotP Studio Audience Dancing to Marvin Gaye I Heard It Through The Grapevine (HQ Audio)


----------



## Rogerx

Soul Train Line Dance to Jungle Boogie (1973)


----------



## Rogerx

Soul Train Line Make That Move Shalamar


----------



## Rogerx

Soul Train Shake Your Booty KC & Sunshine Band


----------



## Rogerx

Daft Punk Lose Yourself To Dance - HDEF


----------



## Rogerx

Funk Dancers 11


----------



## Rogerx

She Remembers - Sol León


----------



## Rogerx

Curacao Salsa Tour 2007 - Learn to Dance Bachata on the Beach


----------



## Rogerx

STRONG - Staatsballett Berlin - Sharon Eyal


----------



## Rogerx

The Swingle Singers Music Video Piazzolla 'Libertango'


----------



## Rogerx

Ibiza Beach Club. DAY PARTY. Arcadia! This is Odessa!!!!


----------



## ldiat

Haddaway - What Is Love


----------



## Rogerx

Procol Harum - Pandora's Box


----------



## Rogerx

Crosby, Stills & Nash - Just A Song Before I Go (ballet Penny de Jager)


----------



## Rogerx

Chicago - If You Leave Me Now (ballet P Jagger)


----------



## Rogerx

Eruption Ft. Precious Wilson - One Way Ticket


----------



## Rogerx

Stevie Wonder - I Wish - Ballet Penney de Jager


----------



## ldiat

Leslie Ann Warren's Shocking Dance


----------



## Rogerx

K3 - Oya Lélé


----------



## Rogerx

K3 - Alle Kleuren ( All colors)


----------



## Rogerx

West Side Story - America (1961)


----------



## Rogerx

West Side Story - Prologue - Official Full Number - 50th Anniversary


----------



## Rogerx

West Side Story - Mambo!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Johann Strauss - Morgenblätter


----------



## Rogerx

Stanford Viennese Ball Opening Committee Waltz


----------



## Rogerx

Happy New Year -Best Christmas Show Dance Jingle Bells


----------



## Rogerx

Blue Danube Waltz (New Years in Vienna)


----------



## Rogerx

Dance of the hours Letizia Giuliani e Angel Corella


----------



## Rogerx

el Matador (Dance) Alexey Molyanov


----------



## ldiat

CAUTION HOT! dance project ★ BURLESQUE SHOW


----------



## ldiat

The Lalas Burlesque - Kalamazoo State Theater


----------



## Rogerx

Earth, Wind & Fire - Let's Groove (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

The Three Degrees - "The Heaven I Need" - ORIGINAL VIDEO


----------



## Rogerx

The Specials - A Message To You Rudy


----------



## Rogerx

Mac & Katie Kissoon - Song For Everybody


----------



## Rogerx

A far l'amore comincia tu - Raffaella Carra


----------



## Rogerx

Odyssey - Use It Up And Wear It Out (1980 HQ Sound)


----------



## Rogerx

Olivia Newton John Xanadu Original Version Remastered HD (1980)


----------



## Rogerx

Spinners - Cupid ~ I've Loved You For A Long Time


----------



## Rogerx

POINTER SISTERS- HE'S SO SHY


----------



## Rogerx

Black Box - Everybody Everybody (Official Video)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Daryl Hall & John Oates - I Can't Go For That (No Can Do)


----------



## Rogerx

Pointer Sisters - Fire


----------



## Rogerx

The Pointer Sisters - Jump (For My Love) (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Pussycat - Lovers of a kind


----------



## Rogerx

Jonas Brothers - Only Human (Official Video)


----------



## ldiat

My Boyfriend's Back - American Dream


----------



## Rogerx

Swing Time - Rogers and Astaire


----------



## Rogerx

Astaire Swing Time Bojangels


----------



## Rogerx

TOP HAT, Mark Sandrich, 1935 - Heaven


----------



## Rogerx

TOP HAT, WHITE TIE AND TAILS


----------



## Rogerx

Bing Crosby & Caterina Valente - Medley


----------



## ldiat

Rameau, Les Indes galantes, Chaconne


----------



## Rogerx

Rick James - Super Freak


----------



## Rogerx

HD] Roxy Music - Avalon (Live 1982)


----------



## Rogerx

Zombies - Time Of The Season HD


----------



## Rogerx

Pilot - It's Magic • TopPop


----------



## Rogerx

10cc Life Is A Minestrone 1975 TOTP Stereo Single


----------



## Rogerx

Pitch Perfect: "The Riff Off"


----------



## Rogerx

Pitch Perfect Barden Bellas The Final Performance HD


----------



## Rogerx

Treblemakers Finals (Pitch Perfect)


----------



## Rogerx

Moulin Rouge (1952 Film) Can-Can Dance (HD)


----------



## Rogerx

"Cancan". .Offenbach. Orpheus in the Underworld.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Gloria Gaynor - Honey Bee (NYC, 1975)


----------



## Rogerx

The Flirtations - Someone Out There (1968)


----------



## Rogerx

DISCO LADY JOHNNY TAYLOR-1976


----------



## Rogerx

Frida - To Turn The Stone


----------



## Rogerx

What Fun! - The Right Side Won • TopPop


----------



## ldiat

Polovtsian Dances


----------



## Rogerx

DONNA SUMMER - This Time I Know It's For Real


----------



## Rogerx

Spagna - Call Me • TopPop


----------



## Rogerx

Silver Pozzoli - Around My Dream •


----------



## Rogerx

Maria Vidal - Body Rock •


----------



## Rogerx

Irene Cara - "What A Feeling" (1983) - MDA Telethon


----------



## Rogerx

Audrey Hepburn dancing 'en pointe' in Secret People


----------



## Rogerx

Funny Face - Full Scene - Bohemian Dance


----------



## Rogerx

Natasha (Audrey Hepburn) and Andre's First Waltz.mov


----------



## Rogerx

Sabrina- Humphrey Bogart & Audrey Hepburn - Best Scene


----------



## Rogerx

Funny Face "Think Pink!" Song (1080p HD) - Audrey Hepburn & Fred Astaire


----------



## Rogerx

G'race - Manhattan •


----------



## Rogerx

Earth & Fire - Dream • TopPop


----------



## Rogerx

The Four Tops - "When She Was My Girl" Live - 'Fridays'


----------



## Rogerx

The Police - spirits in the material world (live)


----------



## Rogerx

The Police - Wrapped Around Your Finger


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> The Four Tops - "When She Was My Girl" Live - 'Fridays'


a real good one!!!


----------



## Rogerx

George Michael - Killer (Papa was a Rollin Stone)


----------



## Rogerx

Queen & George Michael - Somebody To Love (Freddie Mercury Tribute Concert)


----------



## Rogerx

Lady Gaga, Bradley Cooper - Shallow (From A Star Is Born/Live From The Oscars)


----------



## Rogerx

George Michael - Jive Talkin' (+ Rare GM dance moves)


----------



## Rogerx

George Michael dancing moves Caribbean queen long version


----------



## Rogerx

Deniece Williams - It's Your Conscience


----------



## Rogerx

Deniece Williams - Let's Hear It for the Boy (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Queen - A Kind Of Magic


----------



## Rogerx

Freddie Mercury - I Was Born To Love You


----------



## Rogerx

Back On My Feet Again -The Foundations


----------



## Rogerx

The Great Ziegfeld 1936 Ray Bolger tap dance routine


----------



## Rogerx

MGM musicals medley


----------



## Rogerx

The Great Ziegfeld 1936


----------



## Rogerx

Rose-Marie Indian Dance


----------



## Rogerx

Great Dance Routine: James Cagney and Bob Hope


----------



## Rogerx

Harrigan (James Cagney, Joan Leslie) (Yankee Doodle Dandy)


----------



## Rogerx

Armin van Buuren - Blah Blah Blah (Official Lyric Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Gilbert O'Sullivan - Underneath The Blanket Go [1971]


----------



## Rogerx

Middle of the Road - Samson and Delilah .


----------



## Rogerx

Bobby Vee - The Night Has A Thousand Eyes (1962)


----------



## Rogerx

Christina Aguilera's Best Dance Breaks


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Armin van Buuren - Blah Blah Blah (Official Lyric Video)


a Triple like!! should post this one in you know where!!!


----------



## ldiat

let's dance ~Chris Montez


----------



## Rogerx

The Emotions - Best Of My Love


----------



## Rogerx

Soul Train Get Up Off Of That Thing James Brown


----------



## Rogerx

The Mobiles - Drowning In Berlin


----------



## Rogerx

Kylie Minogue - The Loco-motion - Official Video


----------



## Rogerx

Vicky Leandros - Tango d'amor (Recorded in St.Tropez) •


----------



## Rogerx

Tower - See You Tonight •


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Anka - Dance On Little Girl (1963 version)


----------



## Rogerx

Robin Schulz & Wes - Alane (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Dua Lipa - Blow Your Mind (Mwah) (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Suzanne Vega feat DNA Tom's Diner


----------



## Rogerx

Bronski Beat - Why ?


----------



## Rogerx

Rika Zarai - Alors je chante ( 1969 )


----------



## Rogerx

Baby Don't Go by Sonny and Cher


----------



## Rogerx

The Drifters - Down On The Beach Tonight • TopPop


----------



## Rogerx

Amii Stewart - Knock On Wood - Official Video


----------



## Rogerx

Thelma Houston - Don't Leave Me This Way (Long Version) • TopPop


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Madonna - True Blue (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Tensnake feat. Fiora - Automatic (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

NERVO feat. Kylie Minogue, Jake Shears & Nile Rodgers - The Other Boys


----------



## Rogerx

Spice Girls - Stop


----------



## Rogerx

The Monkees - Daydream Believer


----------



## Rogerx

Sister Act - Oh Maria


----------



## Rogerx

Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Tich - Zabadak (1967)


----------



## Rogerx

Abba - Dancing Queen 1976


----------



## Rogerx

Jubel - Dancing In The Moonlight (feat. NEIMY)


----------



## Rogerx

Breakdance (1984)


----------



## Rogerx

Shannon - Let The Music Play (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Bananarama - Love In The First Degree (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Dave - Dansez Maintenant


----------



## Rogerx

France Gall - Ella, elle l'a (Clip officiel)


----------



## Rogerx

Jermaine Jackson, Pia Zadora - When the Rain Begins to Fall


----------



## Rogerx

T.Rex playing "Metal Guru" on Top of the Pops, Christmas '72


----------



## Rogerx

Brass Construction - movin' 1975 (Remastered audio)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Stephanie Mills - Never Knew Love Like This Before


----------



## Rogerx

Jimmy James - I'll Go Where The Music Takes Me


----------



## Rogerx

G'race - Manhattan • TopPop


----------



## Rogerx

Risque - The Girls Are Back In Town •


----------



## Rogerx

Spargo-Just For You •


----------



## Rogerx

Luisa Fernandez - Lay Love On You


----------



## Rogerx

P.P. Arnold - The First Cut Is The Deepest (live 1967)


----------



## Rogerx

Billy Joe Royal - Down In The Boondocks


----------



## Rogerx

Bob Marley - Is This Love (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Steps - Tragedy (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Bootleg (Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Baubles, Bangles, & Beads - Peggy Lee


----------



## Rogerx

Mud - Rocket


----------



## Rogerx

(Rubettes) Paul Da Vinci - Your Baby Aint Your Baby Anymore


----------



## Rogerx

The Drifters - Kissin' In The Back Row Of The Movie's


----------



## Rogerx

Klique - Stop Doggin' Me Around


----------



## Rogerx

Manhattan Transfer - Chanson D`Amour


----------



## Rogerx

Belinda Carlisle - Leave A Light On


----------



## Rogerx

Black Eyed Peas, Ozuna, J. Rey Soul - MAMACITA (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra "Come Dance With Me" 1959 [HD *Remastered Stereo]


----------



## Rogerx

Dean Martin's song and dance seq. - The Lucky Song (HQ) lyrics


----------



## Rogerx

Sammy Davis Jr. ［ Tap dancing ］ Steve Gadd ' 85


----------



## Rogerx

DANCE CRAZES OF THE '60S (Compiled by Toni Basil)


----------



## Rogerx

Dancing Through the Decades- 50s/60s


----------



## Rogerx

The Original Stroll - February 1958


----------



## Rogerx

A Classic 60's TV Show Dance Party


----------



## Rogerx

From the movie: TILL THE END OF TIME 1946
Actors Guy Madison and Jean Porter give us a kind of slow motion Lindy Hop. Guy is a bit stiff but Jean does a pretty good job.


----------



## Rogerx

Bee Gees - You Should Be Dancing 1976


----------



## Rogerx

Starland Vocal Band - Afternoon Delight (1976) Uncut Video


----------



## Rogerx

You're A Friend Of Mine - Clarence Clemens & Jackson Browne '1985


----------



## Rogerx

Duke Dumont - Ocean Drive (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Spargo - So funny 1982


----------



## Rogerx

Soul Train Line I Wish Stevie Wonder


----------



## Rogerx

Soul Train Line Don't Stop Til You Get Enough Michael Jackson


----------



## Rogerx

Oliver Cheatham - get down saturday night ( JamPoint Remix )


----------



## Rogerx

The Temptations - Treat Her Like A Lady (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

The Brothers Johnson - Stomp! (Official Video)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> The Temptations - Treat Her Like A Lady (Official Video)


a real good one!!


----------



## Rogerx

Earth, Wind & Fire - After The Love Has Gone (Live)


----------



## Rogerx

Sheila B. Devotion - Spacer 1979


----------



## Rogerx

*Brenda Lee* - Rock The Bop


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Hardcastle don't waste my time featuring Carol Kenyon


----------



## Rogerx

ABBA: So Long (Made in Sweden for Export 1975) HD - MAX HQ


----------



## Rogerx

DOLLY DOTS - DON'T GIVE UP


----------



## Rogerx

Well All Right · Santana


----------



## Rogerx

Herman Brood & His Wild Romance - Hot shot


----------



## Rogerx

Deniece Williams - Let's Hear It for the Boy


----------



## Rogerx

Valerie Dore - The Night (Original Version) HD, HQ


----------



## Rogerx

Kajagoogoo - Too Shy (Official Music Video)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Valerie Dore - The Night (Original Version) HD, HQ


nice hair on the drummer


----------



## Rogerx

The Four Tops - Loco In Acapulco (Top of the Pops, )


----------



## Rogerx

Shirley Ellis - The Clapping Song (Shivaree - Mar 20, 1965)


----------



## Rogerx

Mistral - Jamie


----------



## Rogerx

Ray Parker Jr., Raydio - A Woman Needs Love (Just Like You Do) (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Leo Sayer - You Make Me Feel Like Dancing


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Shirley Ellis - The Clapping Song (Shivaree - Mar 20, 1965)


a Triple like!! always liked this tune!!


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Mistral - Jamie


really weird....but ok!


----------



## Rogerx

Mamma Mia! (2008) - Dancing Queen Scene


----------



## Rogerx

Mamma Mia! (2008) - Mamma Mia (Here I Go Again)


----------



## Rogerx

Mamma Mia! Here We Go Again (2018) - Super Trouper


----------



## Rogerx

French Canadian step dance, 2016 Percussive Dance Extravaganza


----------



## Rogerx

Sarajayne Sweetland ,Shane Cook (Fiddle), Brian Pickell, Jake Charron


----------



## Rogerx

Irish Dance Group - Irish Step Dancing (Riverdance) 2009


----------



## Rogerx

Isley Jasper Isley - Caravan of Love


----------



## Rogerx

The Strawbs - Part of The Union


----------



## Rogerx

PM Dawn - Set A Drift On Memory Bliss


----------



## Rogerx

Billy Elliot - Dancing scene (HD)


----------



## Rogerx

Hello, Dolly - Waiters Gallop / Hello, Dolly!


----------



## Rogerx

Barbra Streisand - Hello Dolly


----------



## Rogerx

Dances by the United Moravian Societies,Omladina Moravian Dancers. Performed at the 2011 Czechoslovak Genealogical Society Conference In St Louis Mo. Oct 29 2011.


----------



## Rogerx

Slavic Folk Dances


----------



## Rogerx

Nureyev choreographs & dances Romeo 1/6 Dance of Knights


----------



## Rogerx

Romeo & Juliette 1966 , Rudolf Nureyev performed Romeo's solo


----------



## Rogerx

Les Humphries Singers - Mexiko & Mama Loo 2013


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Nureyev choreographs & dances Romeo 1/6 Dance of Knights


a Triple Like!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Kool & The Gang - Fresh (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Kool & The Gang - Celebration


----------



## Rogerx

Kool & The Gang - Take My Heart


----------



## Rogerx

A Taste Of Honey live - Boogie Oogie Oogie


----------



## Rogerx

Chic - I Want Your Love Shane D Special Edit - Tony Mendes Video


----------



## Rogerx

Whitney Houston - I Wanna Dance With Somebody (Official Video)


----------



## Luchesi




----------



## Dorsetmike

The original Riverdance (starts with some singing, plenty of dance follows though, later made into a full stage show)


----------



## Rogerx

Martha & The Vandellas - Heatwave - 1965 (RSG)


----------



## Rogerx

Tap Your Troubles Away - John Wilson on Broadway


----------



## Rogerx

Chorus Line/Musical Movie - "ONE"/Closing Sequence


----------



## Rogerx

Liza Minnelli and Joel Grey sing medley from Cabaret


----------



## Rogerx

Rudolph Nureyev at Muppet Show


----------



## ldiat

William Holden & Kim Novak Dancing in the Movie Picnic


----------



## Rogerx

\

Fleißige Handwerker - German folk dance


----------



## Rogerx

German Dance - Dance History


----------



## Rogerx

The Nutcracker - Dance of the Mirlitons (Francesca Hayward, The Royal Ballet)


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss' Salome: Dance of the seven veils


----------



## Rogerx

Met Centennial 1983 - Bacchanale from opera Samson et Dalila


----------



## Rogerx

Vera Zorina in Balanchine's (Undine) Water Nymph Ballet


----------



## Rogerx

Lennerockers -- Boogie woogie queen


----------



## Rogerx

Boogie Woogie Country Girl


----------



## Rogerx

The Speakeasy Three - When I Get Low, I Get High


----------



## Rogerx

A Christmas Twist - Si Cranstoun


----------



## Rogerx

Si Cranstoun - Dance For Evermore


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Boogie Woogie Country Girl


yo! a good one!! Triple like!


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Zappa - Dancing Fool


----------



## Rogerx

100 Party Dance Moves You Should Learn


----------



## Rogerx

Hilarious Dance Routine


----------



## Rogerx

Meet a Dancer - Principal Dancer Guillaume Côté


----------



## Rogerx

Los Vivancos | Aeternum Live Show


----------



## Rogerx

Viento del Arena - gipsy kings


----------



## Rogerx

Madonna - Live To Tell


----------



## Rogerx

Middle of the Road - Chirpy Chirpy Cheep Cheep


----------



## Rogerx

Tracey Ullman - Breakaway


----------



## Rogerx

Dire Straits - Twisting By The Pool


----------



## Rogerx

The Osmonds - Crazy Horses


----------



## Rogerx

Wham! - Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go


----------



## ldiat

Don Quixote Grand Pas. Svetlana Zakharova, Andrey Uvarov, Joel Carreno


----------



## Rogerx

Most Amazing Wedding First Dance Mash-up!


----------



## Rogerx

Unbelievable wedding first dance!!!!


----------



## Rogerx

First wedding dance - Ed Sheeran -


----------



## Rogerx

Wedding Dance - Christina Perri - Thousand Years


----------



## Rogerx

Metallica - Nothing else matters, wedding dance.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Family Dogg (feat. Albert Hammond) - I Wear A Silly Grin (1968)


----------



## Rogerx

Keep on Dancing - The Gentrys


----------



## Rogerx

Hank the Knife & The Jets - Guitar King 1975


----------



## Rogerx

Four Tops - Baby I Need Your Loving (1966)


----------



## Rogerx

The four tops - I can't help myself (sugar pie, honey bunch)


----------



## Rogerx

High Society - What a Swell Party


----------



## Rogerx

High Society (1956) - Grace Kelly - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Rogerx

Just Dance 4 Elvis Presley Jailhouse Rock Xbox Kinect


----------



## Rogerx

Elvis Presley - Jailhouse Rock - Jailhouse Rock Movie


----------



## Rogerx

Les Girls (1957) - Ladies In Waiting


----------



## Rogerx

Gene Kelly dance with Mitzi Gaynor "Gone about that Gal"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

AIN'T NO WOMAN LIKE THE ONE I GOT-THE FOUR TOPS-SOUL TRAIN


----------



## Rogerx

Huey Lewis & The News - The Power of Love


----------



## Rogerx

The Turtles - Outside Chance


----------



## Rogerx

Elton John - I'm Still Standing (The Prince's Trust Rock Gala 1986)


----------



## Rogerx

The Stylistics - Betcha By Golly, Wow


----------



## Rogerx

The Chi-Lities - Oh Girl


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> The Turtles - Outside Chance


a Triple Like!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Air Force Academy -


----------



## Rogerx

Kathreen and Army Girls - military flirt dance „They Don't Care About Us"


----------



## Rogerx

Swiss Soldier dances like Michael Jackson


----------



## Rogerx

Bountiful Mandonelles 2014 - Military Routine (A Night to Remember 2014)


----------



## Rogerx

Hillcrest Drill (Region 2013) - Military - MVI_9739-2.wmv


----------



## Rogerx

Navy and Marines in Afghanistan Gangnam Style Parody


----------



## Rogerx

The Shirts - Laugh And Walk Away


----------



## Rogerx

Duncan Browne - The Wild Places


----------



## Rogerx

Ian Dury - Hit Me With Your Rythmstic


----------



## Rogerx

Earth & Fire - Weekend


----------



## Rogerx

Silver Pozzoli - Around My Dream


----------



## Rogerx

Neil Christian - Let Me Hear You Laugh (1968)


----------



## Rogerx

Phil Collins - Two Hearts


----------



## Rogerx

ABBA: Money, Money, Money (live Japan)


----------



## Rogerx

Me and I - Summer Night City - Thank You For The Music


----------



## Rogerx

O'Jays - Use Ta Be My Girl (1978)


----------



## Rogerx

The Four Tops - "When She Was My Girl" Live - 'Fridays' (1981)


----------



## Rogerx

Top 10 Songs With their Own Dance


----------



## Rogerx

TOP 10 BEST Dance Groups Around The World 2019 | Got Talent Global


----------



## Rogerx

Top 10 Best Choreographed Dance Music Videos


----------



## Rogerx

OK Go - Here It Goes Again (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

OK Go - Upside Down & Inside Out


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Gloria Estefan - Rhythm Is Gonna Get You


----------



## Rogerx

Can't Take My Eyes Off You (Stunnig Gimnazija Kranj Symphony Orchestra, Choirs and Soloists)


----------



## Rogerx

Positive Force - We Got The Funk


----------



## Rogerx

The Cool Notes - Spend The Night


----------



## Rogerx

The Limit - Say Yeah


----------



## Rogerx

Steve Arrington - Feel So Real


----------



## Rogerx

David Ruffin performs part of a medley of Temptations


----------



## Rogerx

Madeline Bell - I'm Gonna Make You Love Me (1968)


----------



## Rogerx

Liar, Liar - The Castaways (1965)


----------



## Rogerx

The Nashville Teens - Find My Way Back Home


----------



## Rogerx

We Five - You Were On My Mind (Live On Hollywood Palace)


----------



## Rogerx

Ebony and Ivory (1982) | Paul McCartney & Stevie Wonder


----------



## Rogerx

Men At Work - Down Under (Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Squeeze - Cool For Cats (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Master KG - Jerusalema [Feat. Nomcebo] (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Kirsty MacColl - There's a guy works down the chip shop, swears he's Elvis 1981


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Gabriel with Paula Cole HD Don t Give Up


----------



## Rogerx

David Bowie & Mick Jagger - Dancing In The Street (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Panic! At The Disco - High Hopes


----------



## Rogerx

Taylor Swift - ME! (feat. Brendon Urie of Panic! At The Disco)


----------



## Rogerx

Lio / Amoureux solitaires / 1980


----------



## Rogerx

Ryan Paris - La Dolce Vita (Dolce Modificare)


----------



## Rogerx

Al Corley Square Rooms 1984


----------



## Rogerx

Silver Pozzoli - Around My Dream •


----------



## Rogerx

Julio Iglesias - Quiero


----------



## Rogerx

Julio Iglesias - El Choclo


----------



## Rogerx

Cafe Anatolia '' Tango to Evora


----------



## Rogerx

Lara Fabian - Je T'aime ( I Promise I'll Never Leave You )


----------



## Rogerx

Shall We Dance? (2004) | 'Be This Alive' (HD) - Jennifer Lopez, Richard Gere


----------



## Rogerx

El Pasador - Amada Mia, Amore Mio


----------



## Rogerx

Rolling Stones - Get Off Of My Cloud


----------



## Rogerx

Gloria Jones - Tainted Love


----------



## Rogerx

Bob & Earl ... Harlem shuffle .


----------



## Rogerx

let's dance ~Chris Montez


----------



## Rogerx

The Crystals - Da Doo Ron Ron - new stereo remix versions


----------



## Rogerx

Lennerockers -- Boogie woogie queen


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> let's dance ~Chris Montez


a triple like!!


----------



## Rogerx

Mac & Katie Kissoon - Say A Big Hello 1974


----------



## Rogerx

Teach In - Fly Away


----------



## Rogerx

The Style Council - Shout To The Top


----------



## Rogerx

Jimmy James - I'll Go Where The Music Takes Me


----------



## Rogerx

Maxine Nightingale - Right back where we started from


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Nicholas, Reggae Like It Used To Be


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Dua Lipa Performs "Don't Start Now"


----------



## Rogerx

'Ideal World'


----------



## Rogerx

Odyssey - Use It Up And Wear It Out


----------



## Rogerx

Jocelyn Brown - Somebody Else's Guy


----------



## Rogerx

Rick Astley - Together Forever


----------



## Rogerx

Riverdance performs during the visit of Pope Francis to Ireland


----------



## Rogerx

OPERA FLASH MOB 'Verdi Style'


----------



## Rogerx

"Save the Last Dance for Me"


----------



## Rogerx

Connie Francis ~ Tennessee Waltz ~ Baz


----------



## Rogerx

Connie Francis - La Vie En Rose (Jorge Yuk) Tradução


----------



## Rogerx

Doris Day - Shaking the Blues Away - Love Me or Leave Me (1955) - Classic Movies - Cine Clásico


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> OPERA FLASH MOB 'Verdi Style'


a Triple Like!!!


----------



## Rogerx

The Belle Stars - Sign Of The Times


----------



## Rogerx

Mari Wilson - Just What I Always Wanted


----------



## Rogerx

Amen Corner - Bend Me, Shape Me


----------



## Rogerx

Julie Driscoll Brian Auger & Trinity - Wheels On Fire


----------



## Rogerx

The Small Faces - Song Of A Baker - "Colour Me Pop


----------



## Rogerx

The "In" Crowd ~ Ramsey Lewis Trio


----------



## Rogerx

Basic Rumba Routine by Franco Formica & Oxana Lebedew


----------



## Rogerx

Sergey Surkov & Melia Basic Rumba Routine


----------



## Rogerx

Emily Alabi & Oliver Pineda social salsa dancing @ 2019 Vegas Salsa Congress!


----------



## Rogerx

Salsa Dancing Miami Beach


----------



## Rogerx

Washington Open Riccardo & Yulia - Cha Cha Cha


----------



## Rogerx

Asian Open 2010 - Franco Formica & Oxana Lebedew


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Wet Wet Wet - Angel Eyes LIVE


----------



## Rogerx

Jimmy Somerville (live) "Why?" @Berlin Feb 19, 2016


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Jones - I've Been A Bad, Bad Boy


----------



## Rogerx

Kc & The Sunshine Band I'm Your Boogie Man


----------



## Rogerx

KC and The Sunshine Band's


----------



## Rogerx

Mel & Kim - Respectable


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Gudrun Jankis - Letkiss


----------



## Rogerx

MODERN TIMES


----------



## Rogerx

Tony Christie Las Vegas TV show 1971


----------



## Rogerx

COME A LITTLE BIT CLOSER" JAY BLACK and the Americans ~ 1964


----------



## Rogerx

Figli delle Stelle" Alan Sorrenti & Anane Vega with Element of Life Little Louie Vega Mix


----------



## Rogerx

Terence Trent D'arby - Sign Your Name - London 1995


----------



## Rogerx

Johnny Nash - I Can See Clearly Now


----------



## Rogerx

Johnny Nash - Rock Me Baby


----------



## Rogerx

Johnny Nash Hold Me Tight


----------



## Rogerx

Johnny Nash Stir It Up early reggae


----------



## Rogerx

JOHNNY NASH - LET'S MOVE AND GROOVE


----------



## Rogerx

Alides Hidding - Hollywood Seven •


----------



## Rogerx

\

Tina Turner - Private Dancer


----------



## Rogerx

Madonna - Like A Prayer


----------



## Rogerx

Rod Stewart - Young Turks (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Heart - These Dreams


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Drum Crazy Fred Astaire - Easter Parade (1948)


----------



## Rogerx

Fred Astaire / Stepping Out With My Baby 「Easter Parade」


----------



## Rogerx

Easter Parade | It Only Happens When I Dance With You (Judy Garland)


----------



## Rogerx

ANN MILLER Shaking the blues away


----------



## Rogerx

Easter Parade: It Only Happens When I Dance with You


----------



## Rogerx

Sweet Dreams - Honey Honey TOTP


----------



## Rogerx

ABC - When Smokey Sings


----------



## Rogerx

Paul McCartney & Stevie Wonder Ebony And Ivory Remastered Version


----------



## Rogerx

RARE ! Rika Zarai - Alors je chante ( 1969 )


----------



## Rogerx

Integración Casanova - ME RESBALA


----------



## Rogerx

Corazones Ft. Integracion Casanova - Semáforo


----------



## Rogerx

I Can Cook, Too" brings down the house at ON THE TOWN!


----------



## Rogerx

The "Great Lover" Ballet | On The Town on Broadway


----------



## Rogerx

Traditional Japanese Dance by Maiko, "Kyou-no-Shiki"(that means four season of Kyoto"


----------



## Rogerx

Lamma Bada yatathana bellydance muwashahat andalusian by Haleh Adhami & Avaye Del


----------



## Rogerx

BOB FOSSE choreography - " The Rich Man's Frug "


----------



## Rogerx

Ann-Margret hot dance with Elvis Presley in Viva Las Vegas


----------



## Rogerx

Tonight at the London Palladium | 42nd Street


----------



## Rogerx

Step Up 4 Last Dance


----------



## Rogerx

E.L.O (Electric Light Orchestra) All Over The World


----------



## Rogerx

Sergei Polunin, 'Take Me to Church' by Hozier, Directed by David LaChapelle.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Footloose 2011-Fake ID Scene


----------



## Rogerx

Showboat dancing scene with Marge and Gower Champion


----------



## Rogerx

White Christmas I wish I was back in the army.


----------



## Rogerx

The Reflections - "(Just Like) Romeo and Juliet"


----------



## Rogerx

Shall We Dance? (2004) | 'Be This Alive' (HD) - Jennifer Lopez, Richard Gere


----------



## Rogerx

Jesus Christ Superstar Simon Zealotes (HD)


----------



## Rogerx

ponchielli dance of the hours ( disney )


----------



## Rogerx

Dance of the hours Letizia Giuliani e Angel Corella YouTube


----------



## Rogerx

Bolshoi Ballet- Coppelia: Waltz of the Hours


----------



## Rogerx

Bolshoi Ballet- Coppelia: Mazurka


----------



## Rogerx

Can Can Dance - Moulin Rouge


----------



## Rogerx

Offenbach. Orpheus in the Underworld.


----------



## Rogerx

Isley Brothers Summer Breeze Soul Train


----------



## Rogerx

Sólo Tú - Matia Bazar (1979)


----------



## Rogerx

Can I get a Witness-Marvin Gaye


----------



## Rogerx

Garland Jeffreys - Matador


----------



## Rogerx

Middle Of The Road - Samson And Delilah 1971


----------



## Rogerx

Jimmy Clanton - Venus in Blue Jeans


----------



## Rogerx

ABBA: Summer Night City (live Wembley semi-widescreen) HD MAX


----------



## Rogerx

Bonnie Tyler total eclipse


----------



## Rogerx

Joe Dassin - Les Champs Elysees 1969


----------



## Rogerx

Status Quo - Lies


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Parov Stelar: Beatbuddy Swing, performed by takeSomeCrime


----------



## Rogerx

Caravan Palace: Dramophone


----------



## Rogerx

La La Land - "A lovely night"


----------



## Rogerx

MEET ME IN ST. LOUIS ('44): "The Troll Song"


----------



## Rogerx

Singing in the Rain - Good Morning


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Singing in the Rain - Good Morning


a triple like!!!


----------



## Rogerx

My Fair Lady: the Ascot Gavotte


----------



## Rogerx

Footloose 2011-Fake ID Scene


----------



## Rogerx

Showboat dancing scene with Marge and Gower Champion


----------



## Rogerx

The Reflections - "(Just Like) Romeo and Juliet"


----------



## Rogerx

Gene Kelly & Shirley McLaine. What a way to go.


----------



## Rogerx

Connie Francis / Ray Conniff - Love Is A Many-Splendored Thing


----------



## Rogerx

Swing Time - Rogers and Astaire


----------



## Rogerx

The Last Dance - Fred & Ginger in Swing Time 1936


----------



## Rogerx

William Holden & Kim Novak Dancing in the Movie Picnic


----------



## Rogerx

Picnic (1955) - Strutting around like some crummy Apollo


----------



## Rogerx

The Ides of March - "You Wouldn't Listen"


----------



## Rogerx

Clog dance


----------



## Rogerx

Julie Andrews and the Osmond Brothers Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## Rogerx

Thousand Cheers 1943 - Powel


----------



## Rogerx

Best 60 dance ever


----------



## Rogerx

The Spanish Riding School of Vienna.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Guys 'n' Dolls - Love Lost In A Day •


----------



## Rogerx

The Smoke - My Friend Jack (1967)


----------



## Rogerx

DeBarge - Rhythm Of The Night (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

David Cassidy-Rock me baby-bob hope.VOB


----------



## Rogerx

Shakin' Stevens - Oh Julie


----------



## Rogerx

Long Tall Ernie & The Shakers - Do You Remember


----------



## Rogerx

The Grass Roots "Heaven Knows" 1969


----------



## Rogerx

The Ritchie family - Give me a break


----------



## Rogerx

Everly Brothers "Bowling Green" 1967


----------



## Rogerx

Far from over-Frank Stallone - Travolta's film -Stayingalive


----------



## Rogerx

Conan & Andy Richter Learn A Traditional German Dance - CONAN on TBS


----------



## Rogerx

TARANTELLA italian folk music ( Monte Sant'Angelo) PUGLIA


----------



## Rogerx

Border Morris dance


----------



## Rogerx

Sword dance


----------



## Rogerx

Salsa pura cubana en Prado de La Habana Cuba - Belleza Latina


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Strictly come dancing season 18 episode 1 2020


----------



## Rogerx

Top loader - Dancing in the Moonlight (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Top 10 Breathtaking Strictly Come Dancing Performances


----------



## Rogerx

Kelvin and Oti Jive to 'Jailhouse Rock' from Smokey Joe's Cafe - Blackpool | BBC Strictly 2019


----------



## Rogerx

Rock & Roll 50's Mix


----------



## Rogerx

Status Quo - Rock'n Roll-Medley 1991


----------



## Rogerx

Juan Pardo - No me hables


----------



## Rogerx

Dead Or Alive - You Spin Me Round (Like A Record)


----------



## Rogerx

The Shangri-Las - Leader of the Pack (1964) Stereo HQ Audio


----------



## Rogerx

Allan Jeffers - Stop Still


----------



## Rogerx

Sheila - L'école est finie.


----------



## Rogerx

T.REX solid gold easy action


----------



## Rogerx

Kirk Franklin - September


----------



## Rogerx

Lady Gaga, Ariana Grande - Rain On Me (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Everything But The Girl - Each and Everyone & Rollercoaster


----------



## Rogerx

Doja Cat - Say So (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

The S O S Band ‎ Just Be Good To Me 1983 ((Stereo))


----------



## Rogerx

Corner shop - Brimful Of Asha (Norman Cook Remix)


----------



## Rogerx

Don Quixote - Act I finale (Marianela Nuñez and Carlos Acosta, The Royal Ballet)


----------



## Rogerx

The Last 5 Years' Movie - Summer in Ohio (Anna Kendrick)


----------



## Rogerx

Beauty And The Beast (2017) | Ballroom Dance


----------



## Rogerx

Medieval dance teaching.


----------



## Rogerx

Klique - Stop Doggin' Me Around


----------



## Rogerx

Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Tich - Okay 1983


----------



## Rogerx

Shalamar Second Time Around Extended Version


----------



## Rogerx

Third World ~ Try Jah Love (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

La Vida en los años 50's (16) Sweet Song of India - The Mcguirre Sisters


----------



## Rogerx

Swing Time - Rogers and Astaire


----------



## Rogerx

Pulp Fiction Dance scene


----------



## Rogerx

Roller skate + Xanadu Gene Kelly & Olivia Newton John


----------



## Rogerx

Shirley Bassey - Get The Party Started (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Shirley Bassey - Get The Party Started


----------



## Rogerx

Sousta Greek Dance Oakmont Verona Greek Food Festival Jun 2015


----------



## Rogerx

SOUSTA/ Greek Dance


----------



## Rogerx

Tsamiko Dance of Greece (with acrobatic stunt) 2011


----------



## Rogerx

ΤΣΑΜΙΚΟΣ ΧΟΡΟΣ (TSAMIKOS DANCE, GREECE)


----------



## Rogerx

BAILES DE LA CONQUISTA


----------



## Rogerx

DANZA DE LA CONQUISTA


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Pulp Fiction Dance scene


a triple like!!


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Sousta Greek Dance Oakmont Verona Greek Food Festival Jun 2015


right outside of pittsburgh, pa. been to both places many times. Oakmont-home to the famous Oakmont golf course and country club


----------



## Rogerx

sctraffic2 said:


> This video describes professional dancers. this is a good dance performance. Thanks for sharing this amazing video.


Your welcome, you can join in if you want.....


----------



## Rogerx

The Trammps - Disco Inferno , 70's dance show


----------



## Rogerx

Oliver Cheatham - Get Down Saturday Night (Secret Sun Remix)


----------



## Rogerx

Chic - I Want Your Love (Shane D Special Edit - Tony Mendes Video Re-Edit)


----------



## Rogerx

Finnish guy teaches how to disco


----------



## Rogerx

Four Corners: Disco Dancing (1979)


----------



## Rogerx

Jamaica Independence Festival 50 Huddersfield 5 Aug 12 3 Quadrille Dance Troup


----------



## Rogerx

JCDC National Festival of the Arts Traditional Folk Forms


----------



## Rogerx

Jarabe Tapatio (baile regional)folklorico


----------



## Rogerx

El Son de la Negra, Mariachi Vargas de Tecalitlán


----------



## Rogerx

Paraguayan folk dance: ? & Mujer paraguaya


----------



## Rogerx

Paraguayan folk dance: Chouví


----------



## Rogerx

We Deh Yah Cultural Dancers - Sashay (Whim- July 2015)


----------



## Rogerx

U.S. Virgin Islands Dancers 2


----------



## Rogerx

Limbo Dance


----------



## Rogerx

BEST VILLAGE TRINIDAD:Limbo


----------



## Rogerx

Traditional dance of Thailand.


----------



## Rogerx

Wonderful Traditional Dance of Thailand From Thai Country


----------



## Rogerx

La Sonnambula: "Ah! non giunge" (Natalie Dessay)


----------



## Rogerx

Baby Shark Dance | Sing and Dance! | @Baby Shark Official | PINKFONG Songs for Children


----------



## Rogerx

Lordi - Hard Rock Hallelujah (Finland)


----------



## Rogerx

THE COMMODORES SWEET LOVE


----------



## Rogerx

Ann Miller in 'Texas Carnival (1951)' - Ann Miller & Red Skelton


----------



## Rogerx

Shannon - Let The Music Play (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Shannon - Let The Music Play


----------



## Rogerx

Elvis latest remix


----------



## Rogerx

On the town - Frank Sinatra - Gene Kelly - 1949


----------



## Rogerx

Prehistoric Man


----------



## Rogerx

Vera-Ellen performs in "Miss Turnstiles"


----------



## Rogerx

ON THE TOWN performs ON LOCATION in New York, New York!


----------



## Rogerx

O-Town - All Or Nothing (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Andy Williams - Sunshine, Lollipops and Rainbows(Year 1965)


----------



## Rogerx

I Know Why (And So Do You) -Sun Valley Serenade HD 1941


----------



## Rogerx

Lou & The Hollywood Bananas / I Won't Never Let You Go (Ska) 1980


----------



## Rogerx

This is Ska!


----------



## Rogerx

Annoying Dancer 1 "Operation SKANKING"


----------



## Rogerx

Melbourne Ska Orchestra - Get Smart (Official FULL Version)


----------



## Rogerx

ELO - 10538 Overture Live @ Civic Hall Guildford UK May 7, 1972


----------



## Rogerx

Middle Of The Road - Bottoms up


----------



## Rogerx

Sweet - Wig Wam Bam - Top Of The Pops/Disco 1972 (OFFICIAL)


----------



## Rogerx

The Real Thing - Can You Feel The Force


----------



## Rogerx

The Rubettes Tonight - 1974 - HD


----------



## Rogerx

Alfonso Ribeiro doing the Carlton on DWTS!!!! (HD 720p)


----------



## Rogerx

Top 6 Funniest & Crazy Dancing Ever (Funny Dancing kids)


----------



## Rogerx

"THE SPIDER" amazing dance by Milena Sidorova (OFFICIAL VIDEO)


----------



## Rogerx

Awkward dance compilation


----------



## Rogerx

Cybergoth Dance Party


----------



## Rogerx

Klique - Stop Doggin' Me Around


----------



## Rogerx

Viola Wills - Up On the Roof • TopPop


----------



## Rogerx

You Baby The Turtles Stereo HiQ


----------



## Rogerx

\

I'll Feel a Whole Lot Better Byrds


----------



## Rogerx

The Shake spears -Summertime.


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> You Baby The Turtles Stereo HiQ


a triple quad like!!!


----------



## Rogerx

The Chocolate Factory. The Dance Place


----------



## Rogerx

Willy Wonka - Move It 2017 Choreographed by Tina Smallwood Piotrowsky


----------



## Rogerx

The Muppets 2011 - Opening Dance Scene - I've Got Everything That I Need (HD)


----------



## Rogerx

The Muppets : "Life's A Happy Song" HD 720p


----------



## Rogerx

Hair (1/10) Movie CLIP - Aquarius (1979) HD


----------



## Rogerx

Hair - Let the Sunshine In


----------



## Rogerx

Dance in the park The Young girls of Rochefort


----------



## Rogerx

Robin and the 7 Hoods (1964) - Bang! Bang! (Sammy Davis Jr.)


----------



## Rogerx

A Funny Dance Happened on the Way to the Forum


----------



## Rogerx

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang (1968) - Me Ol' Bam-Boo Scene (4/12) | Movieclips


----------



## Rogerx

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang (1968) - Music Box Dance Scene (10/12) | Movieclips


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

High Society (1956) - Grace Kelly - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Rogerx

High Society (1956) - Bing Crosby - Grace Kelly


----------



## Rogerx

Beaufort Ball/New York Society - The Age of Innocence


----------



## Rogerx

Stormy Weather in color - The Nicholas Brothers and Cab Calloway | Colorized with DeOldify


----------



## Rogerx

Footloose (2011) - Line Dancing Scene (6/10) | Movieclips


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Maria and the Captain dance the Laendler from the Sound of Music


----------



## Rogerx

First Wedding Dance! The Laendler - The Sound of Music!


----------



## Rogerx

Chris Brown - Heat (Official Video) ft. Gunna


----------



## Rogerx

Jersey Boys - Sherry (The story of The Four Seasons) HD


----------



## Rogerx

West Side Story 1961 - "I feel pretty"


----------



## Rogerx

West Side Story - Gee Officer Krupke! (1961) HD


----------



## Rogerx

The Whispers - "It's A Love Thing" (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Bette Midler - Wind Beneath My Wings - Yankee Stadium 2001


----------



## Rogerx

♫ Sonny & Cher ♪ Little Man (Live On Beat Club 1966) ♫ Video & Audio Restored


----------



## Rogerx

Gudrun Jankis - Letkiss


----------



## Rogerx

The Press - Cantara Pepe 1981


----------



## Rogerx

Bobbysocks - Let It Swing • TopPop


----------



## Rogerx

Top 10 Songs to Get Everyone on the Dance Floor


----------



## Rogerx

Taki Taki - DJ Snake ft. Selena Gomez, Ozuna, Cardi B / Minny Park Choreography


----------



## Rogerx

DUANE EDDY - Play Me Like You Play Your Guitar (1975) UK TV Top Of The Pops Performance) ~ HIGH QUALITY HQ ~


----------



## Rogerx

EastEnders do Disney - Children in Need 2018


----------



## Rogerx

Fred Astaire / Stepping Out With My Baby 「Easter Parade」


----------



## Rogerx

Easter Parade | WhenThe Midnight Choo-Choo Leaves for Alabama


----------



## Rogerx

Easter Parade- A Fella With An Umbrella (1948)


----------



## Rogerx

Great Dance Routine: James Cagney and Bob Hope


----------



## Rogerx

Cups" Tap Dance - Anna Kendrick (Pitch Perfect)


----------



## Rogerx

DANCE CRAZES OF THE '60S (Compiled by Toni Basil)


----------



## Rogerx

Shirley Ellis : The Nitty Gritty 1963 HD


----------



## Rogerx

The Trammps - Disco Inferno , 70's dance show


----------



## Rogerx

Classic 70's Dance Party


----------



## Rogerx

Everybody Dance, Music of the 70's


----------



## Rogerx

Backstreet Boys - Everybody (Backstreet's Back)


----------



## Rogerx

80s Dance Moves by matchless


----------



## Rogerx

Three Incredible 80s Flash Mobs in Sleepy Seaside Town!


----------



## Rogerx

70s Dance Moves!


----------



## Rogerx

Top 10 Dance Crazes of the 1970s


----------



## Rogerx

Elvis Presley's Dance Moves


----------



## Rogerx

Ann-Margret hot dance with Elvis Presley in Viva Las Vegas


----------



## Rogerx

Swing Out! 1940s Dancing


----------



## Rogerx

Wartime Dancing (WWII)


----------



## Rogerx

Swing Dance


----------



## Rogerx

TOP BEST Rock and Roll Classic (50s) Video and Dance Moves


----------



## Rogerx

1920 s - Charleston dance


----------



## Rogerx

1920 s dances featuring the Charleston, the Peabody, Turkey Trot and more


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

You Can't Stop The Beat


----------



## Rogerx

Best of MGM Musicals


----------



## Rogerx

Top 10 Best Gene Kelly Dance Scenes


----------



## Rogerx

Bob Fosse - Sweet Charity


----------



## Rogerx

Do You Wanna Dance 1962 Cliff Richard and The Shadows


----------



## Rogerx

1963 Summer Holiday - Dancing Shoes


----------



## Rogerx

Ann-Margret - "Bill Bailey"


----------



## Rogerx

Ann-Margret dance scene from 'Made in Paris'


----------



## Rogerx

Shirley MacLaine


----------



## Rogerx

Shirley MacClaine at the Lido "Dance, Dance, Dance" 1979


----------



## Rogerx

Shakatak - Dark Is The Night • TopPop


----------



## Rogerx

David Grant & Jaki Graham - Could It Be I'm Falling In Love (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Gladys Knight & The Pips - Midnight Train To Georgia


----------



## Rogerx

Bobby Bloom - Montego Bay • TopPop


----------



## Rogerx

Guys 'n' Dolls - You're My World • TopPop


----------



## Rogerx

Grant & Forsyth - Walk of Life.


----------



## Rogerx

Paul McCartney & Wings - London Town [High Quality]


----------



## Rogerx

Les Humphries Singers - Mama Loo (ZDF Disco, 03.02.1973)


----------



## Rogerx

Connie Francis Stupid cupid TV studio 1958


----------



## Rogerx

Tom Jones - It's Not Unusual (Live)


----------



## Rogerx

Alfonso Ribeiro doing the Carlton on DWTS!!!! (HD 720p)


----------



## Rogerx

Bonny st clair & Unit Gloria Rocco don,t go


----------



## Rogerx

See you later alligator - Bill Haley and Comets


----------



## Rogerx

Gerry The Pacemakers - How Do You Do It (Subt. Ing/Esp)


----------



## Rogerx

Lighthouse One Fine Morning on stage 1971


----------



## Rogerx

AyoNyanyi - Song For The Children - Oscar Harris (LYRICS)


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Moonwalk


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Tonight at the London Palladium | 42nd Street


----------



## Rogerx

Step Up 4 Last Dance(HD)


----------



## Rogerx

Cabaret - Mein Herr (1972)


----------



## Rogerx

Best Christmas Dance Songs with Easy Choreography Moves | Christmas Dance Crew


----------



## Rogerx

FROZEN | Let It Go Sing-along | Official Disney UK


----------



## Rogerx

Best Christmas Show Dance Jingle Bells


----------



## Rogerx

Brotherhood line dance - Voghera Country Festival


----------



## Rogerx

Alan Jackson Linedance - Chattahoochee


----------



## Rogerx

Grease, Centraal Station Antwerp ( Belgium)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

FOLKIES - German folk dances


----------



## Rogerx

German Folk Dancing Thüringer Folklore Tanzensemble Rudolstadt


----------



## Rogerx

Film of Kenmore Highland Games 2018 with bagpipes, dancing and heavy events in Perthshire, Scotland


----------



## Rogerx

The Scottish Fiddle Orchestra - The Eightsome Reel


----------



## Rogerx

Traditional Swiss Dance


----------



## Rogerx

How to Do The Backpack Kid Dance (THE FLOSS) | Deepak Tulsyan Dance Tutorial


----------



## Rogerx

Acid Midget Dance


----------



## Rogerx

Acid House Dance Contest Humanoid Stakker) YouTube


----------



## Rogerx

Russian hippies on acid dancing to Florida breaks


----------



## Rogerx

Portuguese traditional folk dance


----------



## Rogerx

Rancho Etnográfico da Areosa - Vira geral


----------



## Rogerx

Gibson Brothers - Que Sera Mi Vida (If You Should Go) (1980) (High Quality) (HQ) (HD)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Russian hippies on acid dancing to Florida breaks


very weird and strange!


----------



## Rogerx

Bjork dancing backstage during Fever Ray


----------



## Rogerx

Björk - Cvalda (Dancer In The Dark)


----------



## Rogerx

Natalie Imbruglia - Dancing Man


----------



## Rogerx

CELEBRITIES THAT ARE SURPRISINGLY GOOD DANCERS


----------



## Rogerx

Movie Stars Dance to Uptown Funk.


----------



## Rogerx

I Can Cook, Too" brings down the house at ON THE TOWN!


----------



## Rogerx

Geri Halliwell - It's Raining Men


----------



## Rogerx

Dancing Through the Decades- 50s/60s


----------



## Rogerx

Put On Your Sunday Clothes - Hello, Dolly!


----------



## Rogerx

Natalia Osipova: Spanish Bride (2006)


----------



## Rogerx

National Chinese Dance Competition.


----------



## Rogerx

Priests from Trikala Greece, Greek Dancing.


----------



## Rogerx

GREECE DANCE CHOREOGRAPHY - Drake ft Dj Khaled | Dance98 |


----------



## Rogerx

Dance Around The World | Maayan Adin | TEDxTelAvivUniversity


----------



## Rogerx

Traditional Dances From Around The World


----------



## Rogerx

Traditional Dances from around the world


----------



## Rogerx

Dance Co. of Wylie Musical Theater 3 Company - Into The Woods


----------



## Rogerx

INTO THE WOODS- Synergy Dance Competition 2015


----------



## Rogerx

"Into The Woods" Dance


----------



## Rogerx

A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum


----------



## Rogerx

Singing, Dancing, and Acting || "A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum"


----------



## Rogerx

2 Brothers on the 4th Floor - Come take my hand 1995


----------



## Rogerx

Nicole Bus - You (Official Lyric Video)


----------



## Rogerx

2 Brothers on the 4th Floor - Dreams (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Viola Wills - If You Could Read My Mind (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Mario & Zendaya - Let Me Love You (Live at Greatest Hits ABC)


----------



## Rogerx

La Danse Medievale !!! Medieval Dance !


----------



## Rogerx

The Last Dance - Fred & Ginger in Swing Time 1936


----------



## Rogerx

Rika Zarai - Casatschok.


----------



## Rogerx

Blackpool northern soul dance competition


----------



## Rogerx

Hit The Deck (1955) - Loo Loo


----------



## Rogerx

Top Of The Pop's 1960's - Dancing Girls


----------



## Rogerx

DANCE CRAZES OF THE '60S (Compiled by Toni Basil)


----------



## Rogerx

Tribute to TOTP Dancers


----------



## Rogerx

Shocking Blue Venus ft TotP Audience (HQ Audio)


----------



## Rogerx

Liquid Gold - Dance yourself dizzy 1980 Top of The Pops


----------



## Rogerx

THE LAMBRETTAS - D-a-n-c-e- (Top Of The Pops 22nd May 1980)


----------



## Rogerx

That's Dancing - Opening Scene (1985)


----------



## Rogerx

1930s Warner Brothers Musicals


----------



## Rogerx

That's Dancing (1985) - Dancing Feet - 42nd Street


----------



## Rogerx

let's dance ~Chris Montez


----------



## Rogerx

Benny Goodman Let's Dance - Don't Be That Way


----------



## Rogerx

Liza Minnelli dances, whips off her dress and vamps with Vince Edwards


----------



## Rogerx

Judy Garland and Liza Minnelli


----------



## Rogerx

Baryshnikov on Broadway with Liza Minnelli (1980) - medley of dances


----------



## Rogerx

Judy Garland & Gene Kelly - Ballin' the Jack


----------



## Rogerx

Summer Stock (1950) - Get Happy - Judy Garland


----------



## Rogerx

Judy Garland in blackface in "Everybody Sing" (1938)


----------



## Rogerx

The Greatest Show - The Greatest Showman Dance l Chakaboom Fitness l Choreography


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

DANNY. // THE GREATEST SHOW // SHOW 1 // DDD //


----------



## Rogerx

Cell Block Tango


----------



## Rogerx

Shall We Dance? (2004) | 'Be This Alive' (HD) - Jennifer Lopez, Richard Gere | MIRAMAX


----------



## Rogerx

Chicago - Nowadays (Finale)


----------



## Rogerx

Demis Roussos & Florence Warner - Lost In Love


----------



## Rogerx

\
KC & The Sunshine Band - Please don't go (hi quality sound)


----------



## Rogerx

Dua Lipa - Hotter Than Hell (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Living In A Box - Living In A Box (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Kacey Musgraves - High Horse (Official Music Video)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Joe Cocker - N'oubliez Jamais Live Koln 2013


----------



## Rogerx

Cliff Richard & The Shadows - We Say Yeah (1961)- HD


----------



## Rogerx

The Nolans - Attention To Me


----------



## Rogerx

Band Aid - Do They Know It's Christmas? (Live Aid 1985)


----------



## Rogerx

Cliff Richard - Congratulations (Eurovision Song Contest, 1968)


----------



## Rogerx

David Bowie - Modern Love (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Dire Straits / Sting - Money For Nothing (Live Aid 1985)


----------



## Rogerx

Spinners - Cupid ~ I've Loved You For A Long Time


----------



## Rogerx

Supremes - Stoned Love


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Wilson - Do i love you (indeed i do) Northern Soul


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Christmas hip hop - Dance - Jingle Bells 2018


----------



## Rogerx

CHRISTMAS DANCE @Gaurav Singh Choreography


----------



## Rogerx

Best Mime Ever Group 5| Incredible India | Classic HD


----------



## Rogerx

Panto Dance 2015


----------



## Rogerx

Liquid Dubstep Dance | JCode | Barbara Windsor


----------



## Rogerx

Disney On Ice Comes to Dancing On Ice! |


----------



## Rogerx

Roy & Ale - Despacito // DANCING ON ICE //


----------



## Rogerx

SLOW DANCING IN THE DARK ON ICE


----------



## Rogerx

Friends - The Routine - Ross & Monica Dance / Joey & Janine


----------



## Rogerx

Vienna Philharmonic New Year's Concert 2002


----------



## Rogerx

Vienna New Year's Concert 2014 - Lanner: The Romantics, Waltz op.167


----------



## Rogerx

Jason Derulo - Ridin' Solo (Official Video in HD)


----------



## Rogerx

Heaven 17 - Temptation Live


----------



## Rogerx

The "In" Crowd ~ Ramsey Lewis Trio


----------



## Rogerx

Gloria Estefan - Dr. Beat


----------



## Rogerx

Mylo VS Miami Sound Machine - Doctor Pressure (Mash-up Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Kenny Loggins - Footloose (Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Whitney Houston - I Wanna Dance With Somebody (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Fox Stevenson - Sweets (Soda Pop) [Official Music Video]


----------



## Rogerx

Christine and the Queens - Christine (Clip Official)


----------



## Rogerx

J.B and the Democrats - Who's Laughing Now [Official Music Video]


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Jackson - They Don't Care About Us (Prison Version) (Official Video)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The 5th Dimension Go Where You Wanna Go


----------



## Rogerx

George Michael - Fastlove (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Club Nouveau - Lean On Me (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Dave - Dansez Maintenant [1976]


----------



## Rogerx

Tiffany - I Think We're Alone Now (Official Music Video)


----------



## Aerobat

*A little Latin flavour*


----------



## Rogerx

Dua Lipa, Angèle - Fever (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Joe Dolan - You're Such A Good Looking Woman 1970 HQ


----------



## Rogerx

The Four Tops- (Reach Out) I'll Be There (1966)


----------



## Rogerx

Ariana Grande - positions (official video)


----------



## Rogerx

Jax Jones, Au/Ra - i miss u (official video)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Ingélou

Light and stylish.


----------



## Aerobat

This one takes a few seconds to get going:






This a lady I've known since she was about 4 years old (her mum was one of my dance coaches when I was competing):


----------



## Rogerx

Shirley Ellis - The Clapping Song (Shivaree - Mar 20, 1965)


----------



## Rogerx

Nick Kamen - Each Time You Break My Heart - 1986


----------



## Rogerx

Robbie Williams - Something Beautiful


----------



## Rogerx

The Gap Band-I Don't Believe You Want To Get Up And Dance (Oops)


----------



## Rogerx

Galantis - No Money (Official Video)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Aerobat

*Michael & Joanna show us how it's done...*


----------



## Aerobat

*One of my favorite Latin dance bands of the last thirty years....*






The music is a bizarre fusion of Samba, Latin Jazz, and Hip Hop. It really shouldn't work....


----------



## Aerobat

*The lovely Yulia Zagoruychenko shows us how it's done, with a little help*


----------



## Aerobat

*Slavik & Karina*


----------



## Rogerx

Rolf Sanchez - Más Más Más (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Wang Chung - Dance Hall Days


----------



## Rogerx

Avicii - Lonely Together ft. Rita Ora


----------



## Rogerx

Robin Schulz feat. KIDDO - All We Got (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Lenka - Everything At Once (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Scrooge - December The 25th


----------



## Rogerx

Scrooge "A Street Dance Tale" Ebony Scrooge at Jacob's Grave, clip


----------



## Rogerx

Scrooge - Thank You Very Much


----------



## Rogerx

Scrooge Dancing


----------



## Rogerx

Amazing Turkish Dance - Toronto Downtown


----------



## Rogerx

Turkish dance


----------



## Rogerx

Broadway Video Clips: Stephen Sondheim's "Follies" with Bernadette Peters, Jan Maxwell..


----------



## Rogerx

Who's That Woman? 1998 Follies


----------



## Rogerx

Side by Side from Stephen Sondheim's Company - 65th Annual Tony Awards


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Elvis Presley - Viva las vegas HD


----------



## Rogerx

ZZ Top - Viva Las Vegas (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Ann Margret - "Viva Las Vegas" - Hottest Dance Scene, in HD


----------



## Rogerx

The Fresh Prince of Bel Air - Las Vegas Dance Competition


----------



## Rogerx

SANYA LAS VEGAS SONG, DANCE & ACROBATICS SHOW - 26 OCT 2016


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> SANYA LAS VEGAS SONG, DANCE & ACROBATICS SHOW - 26 OCT 2016


a triple like for all the Vegas clips!!!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dan Ante

IDIAT Are you insane dont you know this is a family forum tut tut tut tut ... . . I like em but how long do you think they will remain before de leeeletion :tiphat:


----------



## ldiat

Dan Ante said:


> IDIAT Are you insane dont you know this is a family forum tut tut tut tut ... . . I like em but how long do you think they will remain before de leeeletion :tiphat:


i will take my chances. thanks!! :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

High Society (1956) - Grace Kelly - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Rogerx

High Society - What a Swell Party


----------



## Rogerx

La La Land Performance - Dancing with the Stars.


----------



## Rogerx

The Strictly team do 'La La Land' - Strictly Come Dancing 2017


----------



## Rogerx

Beautiful Holiday Folklorico Dancers Showcase Mexico at Epcoto


----------



## Rogerx

The Mexican Hat Dance ~ La Bamba / Ricardo Montalban & Cyd Charisse / Fiesta Mexicana


----------



## Rogerx

Dance of the Blessed Spirits


----------



## Rogerx

David Grant & Jaki Graham - Could It Be I'm Falling In Love


----------



## Rogerx

Little River Band - Home On A Monday


----------



## Rogerx

Mickey -Toni Basil


----------



## Rogerx

Sugababes - Stronger


----------



## Rogerx

Olivia Newton John - Magic


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Mickey -Toni Basil


a triple like!!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Martika - I Feel The Earth Move


----------



## Rogerx

Ray Parker Jr. - Ghostbusters


----------



## Rogerx

The Babysitters Circus - Everything's Gonna Be Alright


----------



## Rogerx

Swedish House Mafia - Miami 2 Ibiza ft. Tinie Tempah (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Meet Me In St. Louis (1944) - Skip To My Lou


----------



## Rogerx

Judy Garland and Margaret O'Brien - Under The Bamboo Tree (Meet Me In St. Louis, 1944)


----------



## Rogerx

Save the last dance for me - The Drifters


----------



## Rogerx

Donna Summer - Last Dance


----------



## Rogerx

Let's Dance: I am Alive - will.i.am


----------



## Dan Ante

Rogerx...................


----------



## Dan Ante

that......................


----------



## Dan Ante

is....................


----------



## Dan Ante

very.................................


----------



## Dan Ante

good...............................


----------



## Rogerx

Geri Halliwell - It's Raining Men


----------



## Rogerx

Spice Girls - Stop


----------



## Rogerx

Spice Girls - Who Do You Think You Are


----------



## Rogerx

Spice Girls - Wannabe


----------



## Rogerx

Grease - Greased Lightning [ With Lyrics ]


----------



## Rogerx

Grease - Summer Nights HD

Was on telly last night


----------



## Rogerx

Dan Ante said:


> Rogerx...................





Dan Ante said:


> that......................





Dan Ante said:


> is....................





Dan Ante said:


> very.................................





Dan Ante said:


> good...............................


Is this the best you can do?


----------



## Dan Ante

Rogerx said:


> Is this the best you can do?


N.........................................


----------



## Dan Ante

Rogerx said:


> Is this the best you can do?


*O*.........................


----------



## Rogerx

The Voices Of East Harlem - Live at Sing Sing Prison 1972


----------



## Rogerx

Sya my Name - Destinty Child


----------



## Rogerx

Fifth Dimension - Up Up & Away , My Beautiful Balloon -


----------



## Rogerx

Pepsi & Shirley- heartache 1986 live top of the pops


----------



## Rogerx

The Buoys - Give Up Your Guns - 1972.


----------



## Rogerx

Maria and the Captain dance the Leander from the Sound of Music in HD


----------



## Rogerx

Sound of Music Live- The Ball


----------



## Rogerx

So Long, Farewell : The Sound of Music


----------



## Rogerx

Paddington 2 End Credit Scene - Funny Dance HD


----------



## Rogerx

Princess Kate dances with Paddington Bear at London train station


----------



## Rogerx

William and Kate dance in Tuvalu


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Katy Perry - Last Friday Night (T.G.I.F.) (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

SOFI TUKKER & Gorgon City - House Arrest (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

NENA & KIM WILDE - Anyplace, Anywhere, Anytime


----------



## Rogerx

Kylie Minogue - Got To Be Certain - Official Video


----------



## Rogerx

I Love Rock N' Roll - 1982


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dan Ante

*Now that's dancing*


----------



## Rogerx

"Grisettes' Song" from The Merry Widow


----------



## Rogerx

Irma la Douce. Dancing


----------



## Rogerx

Shirley Maclaine 2013 Kennedy Center Honors Tribute (Full Musical Performance)


----------



## Rogerx

Sia - Cheap Thrills (Performance Edit)


----------



## Rogerx

Billie Eilish - Therefore I Am (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Go West - We Close Our Eyes (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Kygo, Tina Turner - What's Love Got to Do with It


----------



## Rogerx

Drake - In My Feelings


----------



## Rogerx

UNIQ - Happy New Year (K-Kardio Dance workout!)


----------



## Dan Ante

*The Whirling Dervish *


----------



## Rogerx

"The Music That Makes Me Dance" Barbra Streisand -


----------



## Rogerx

Kherington Payne - Black & Gold (Fame)


----------



## Rogerx

Flashdance - Final Dance / What A Feeling (1983)


----------



## Rogerx

Fame • Theme Song • Irene Cara


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Kherington Payne - Black & Gold (Fame)


a triple like!! go Black and Gold-Pittsburgh Penguins-Pirates-Steelers!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Miss Saigon Broadway


----------



## Rogerx

The Wiz (6/8) Movie CLIP - Everybody Rejoice (1978) HD


----------



## Rogerx

Rejoice The Wiz


----------



## Rogerx

Sister Act- I Will Follow Him


----------



## Rogerx

Sister Act 2- Ain't No Mountain High Enough


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Sister Act 2- Ain't No Mountain High Enough


a few triple likes!!! good ones!!


----------



## Rogerx

Dua Lipa - Don't Start Now (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Sia - Cheap Thrills


----------



## ldiat

gee who is that running across the stage???


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Little Mix - Woman Like Me (Official Video) ft. Nicki Minaj


----------



## Rogerx

Gipsy Kings - Bamboléo (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Traditional English Dance.


----------



## Rogerx

The Black Nag - English Country Dance


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Zauberfloete




----------



## Rogerx

MACKLEMORE & RYAN LEWIS - DOWNTOWN


----------



## Rogerx

Taylor Dayne - Tell It to My Heart


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Jubel - Dancing In The Moonlight (feat. NEIMY) (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Level 42 - Running in the Family


----------



## Rogerx

Senwuous Rumba


----------



## Rogerx

Slavik Kryklyvyy & Karina Smirnoff - Rumba


----------



## Rogerx

Gigi D'Agostino & Alan Walker Shuffle Dance 2020


----------



## Rogerx

Taylor Swift - Blank Space


----------



## Rogerx

Lil Nas X - HOLIDAY (Official Video)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Taylor Swift - Blank Space


a triple like!!!


----------



## Rogerx

How To Dance The Perfect Quickstep - It Takes Two 2017 - BBC Two


----------



## Rogerx

Queen - Somebody to Love - Ballet Penney de Jager • TopPop


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Aerobat

*International Tango Demonstration by two of the best ever.*


----------



## Aerobat

*And now for some quickstep*


----------



## Aerobat

*And some vintage waltz..*


----------



## Rogerx

Kygo, OneRepublic - Lose Somebody


----------



## Rogerx

Katy Perry - Teenage Dream (Official Music Video)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Jason Derulo - Swalla (feat. Nicki Minaj & Ty Dolla $ign) (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Europe - The Final Countdown (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

AMA - a short film by Julie Gautier


----------



## Rogerx

Singing In The Rain - Singing In The Rain (Gene Kelly)


----------



## Rogerx

Gene Kelly & Donald O'Connor - Moses supposes


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Yazoo - Don't Go (Official HD Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Total Touch - Somebody Else's Lover (live)


----------



## Rogerx

JON SECADA "Otro Dia Mas Sin Verte" ( Dedicado para Ti)


----------



## Rogerx

Kylie Minogue - Dancing


----------



## Rogerx

Jason Donovan and Kristina Rihanoff - Tango - Strictly Come Dancing 2011


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Ava Max - Who's Laughing Now [Official Music Video]


----------



## Rogerx

Feargal Sharkey - A Good Heart •


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Aneka - Japanese Boy •


----------



## Rogerx

Abba - Dancing Queen


----------



## Aerobat

*Time for some fast feet*


----------



## Aerobat

*And for a different flavour....*


----------



## Aerobat

*And the slow version...*






(danced here by one of my former coaches, Jonathan Wilkins).


----------



## Rogerx

Movie Dances Mashup (Taylor Swift-Shake it off)


----------



## Rogerx

Flashdance - Final Dance / What A Feeling (1983)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Movie Dances Mashup (Taylor Swift-Shake it off)


a triple like!!


----------



## Rogerx

Madonna - Frozen (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Bon Jovi Living on a Prayer


----------



## Rogerx

Dua Lipa, Angèle - Fever (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

George Michael, Aretha Franklin - I Knew You Were Waiting (For Me) (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Dolly Dots - Leila (The Queen Of Sheiba) •


----------



## Rogerx

The Corrs - So Young [Official Video]


----------



## Rogerx

This is Ska!


----------



## Rogerx

Madness - One Step Beyond


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Mind if I Make Love to You (High Society 1956 - Frank Sinatra / Grace Kelly)


----------



## Rogerx

HIGH SOCIETY GIRL - DISCOFOXX MIXX


----------



## Rogerx

J. Vincent Edwards - Thanks 1970


----------



## Rogerx

I Don't Like Mondays


----------



## Rogerx

The Mamas & The Papas - Monday, Monday


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

i know i posted this before, but now check the next one out!!





same girl at 74 years old


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Dancing - Hello Dolly!


----------



## Rogerx

Waiter's Gallop - Hello Dolly!


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Waiter's Gallop - Hello Dolly!


Good one! notice the chefs didn't dance.....i can


----------



## Rogerx

Mel Torme - Comin' Home Baby


----------



## Rogerx

Robin and the 7 Hoods (1964) - Style (Sinatra, Martin, and Crosby)


----------



## Rogerx

Jazz Roots 2015 - Teachers Battle Outro


----------



## Rogerx

Dance of the hours Roma 1992


----------



## Rogerx

TANGO Esquina Carlos Gardel Facundo & Magdalena


----------



## Rogerx

The Last Tango


----------



## Rogerx

Funny and awkward dancing - Dance fail compilation


----------



## Rogerx

SALMAN KHAN - Funny Dance Collection


----------



## Rogerx

Lady Gaga - Dancin' In Circles (The Forum, Los Angeles CA 8/8/17)


----------



## Rogerx

15 Singers Who Can Dance (SHOCKING)


----------



## Rogerx

Alphaville - Sounds Like A Melody


----------



## Rogerx

T.S.MONK - BON BON VIE (Long Version)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Zauberfloete




----------



## Zauberfloete




----------



## Rogerx

A Chorus Line


----------



## Rogerx

Chorus Line/Musical Movie - "ONE"/Closing Sequence - 1985


----------



## Rogerx

A Chorus Line (1985) - Dance: Ten, Looks: Three Scene | Movieclips


----------



## Zauberfloete

Another of Igor Moiseyev's choreographies - especially the part starting at 00:21:






I love Musorgsky's _Night on Bald Mountain_ and I find this choreography to suit it splendidly, really conveying the eerie atmosphere of the frenzied meeting of the devils and the sensuality of the witches that come to join them at the Sabbath.

I recommend the whole sequence, but two highlights in particular are 00:23:00 and 00:26:30.


----------



## Rogerx

Let's Dance - Ultimate Mashup with new and old movies - Tribute to David Bowie


----------



## Rogerx

Rasputin - Boney M. Dance Scenes Old Movies Mash up


----------



## Rogerx

Dance Scenes Mashup - Fine Young Cannibals - She Drives Me Crazy


----------



## Rogerx

Movie stars dancing to...'I'm So Excited!'


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Elvis - His Latest Flame Remix - Hot Girls Shuffle Dancing


----------



## Rogerx

CCR - Green River


----------



## Rogerx

Louis Prima - Sing,Sing,Sing (With a Swing)


----------



## Rogerx

Bon Jovi & Willy DeVille - Save the Last Dance for Me (Taratata, Paris 1996)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> CCR - Green River


a Triple like!!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Abba - Dancing Queen


----------



## Rogerx

Wilson Pickett - Land of 1000 Dances [Full Version]


----------



## Rogerx

Bee Gees - You Should Be Dancing 1976 (HQ Audio)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Wilson Pickett - Land of 1000 Dances [Full Version]


a triple like!!


----------



## Rogerx

TANGO FIRE - La Cumparsita


----------



## Rogerx

Tuff Turf - All She Wants To Do Is Dance


----------



## Rogerx

The Hooters - And We Danced (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Kaiser Chiefs - Born to Be a Dancer


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Rihanna - Unfaithful (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Madonna - True Blue (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Van McCoy - The Hustle (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Lisa Stansfield - All Around the World (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

24kGoldn - Mood (Official Video) ft. iann dior


----------



## Rogerx

David Bowie - Modern Love (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Galantis - Holy Water [Official Music Video]


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Aljona Savchenko and Bruno Massot (GER) - Gold Medal | Pairs Free Skating | PyeongChang 2018


----------



## Rogerx

ALL THAT SKATE : Elena Radionova / Worth It


----------



## Rogerx

Alexa Scimeca Knierim & Chris Knierim - My Heart Will Go On


----------



## Rogerx

Maasai jumping / dance


----------



## Rogerx

Maasai: traditional dances


----------



## Rogerx

Dance Monkey - Tones and I - Street Performance - Violin Cover


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Doja Cat - Say So (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Go West - We Close Our Eyes (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Ariana Grande - 34+35 (official video)


----------



## Rogerx

66 Movie Dance Scenes Mashup with Can't Stop the Feeling :lol:


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> 66 Movie Dance Scenes Mashup with Can't Stop the Feeling :lol:


a Triple Like!!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Swing Time - Rogers and Astaire


----------



## Rogerx

The Last Dance - Fred & Ginger in Swing Time 1936


----------



## Rogerx

RAY BOLGER DANCES!


----------



## Rogerx

The Great Ziegfeld 1936


----------



## Dorsetmike

I've not looked through all 214 pages, so don't know if this has been posted before. Even if it has it deserves an airing


----------



## Dorsetmike

From the sublime to the gorblimey


----------



## Dorsetmike

Eccentric dancing


----------



## Rogerx

The Supremes - Stop! In The Name of Love [The Hollywood Palace - 1965]


----------



## Rogerx

The Supremes dancing choreography


----------



## Rogerx

The Supremes - Best/Creative DANCING Moments! (1970-1977)


----------



## Rogerx

Chris Brown - Turn Up the Music


----------



## Rogerx

Iggy Azalea - Black Widow ft. Rita Ora (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Film of Kenmore Highland Games 2018 with bagpipes, dancing and heavy events in Perthshire, Scotland


----------



## Rogerx

Highland Dancing At Halkirk Highland Games


----------



## Rogerx

National Dance of Poland (Cover) - Krakowiaczek/Krakowiak/Polonaise, Toronto,Canada


----------



## Rogerx

Gretchens Wedding Irish Dance


----------



## Rogerx

Dance Krakowiak Beautiful Polish falk dance Dancing in the street


----------



## Rogerx

Irish Dance Group - Irish Step Dancing (Riverdance) 2009


----------



## Rogerx

Varsovienne - Polish folk dance


----------



## Rogerx

Paula Abdul - Straight Up (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Clean Bandit, Mabel and 24kGoldn Perform 'Tick Tock'


----------



## Rogerx

Kim Wilde - You Came (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Van McCoy - Change With The Times


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

DJ BoBo - SOMEBODY DANCE WITH ME


----------



## Rogerx

THE DANCE by Grath Brooks (cover)


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Shut up and Dance"


----------



## Rogerx

Duran Duran - The Wild Boys (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Black Eyed Peas, Ozuna, J. Rey Soul - MAMACITA (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

I Could Have Danced All Night" - Audrey Hepburn, "My Fair Lady" (1964)


----------



## Rogerx

Get Me To The Church On Time - Stanley Holloway - My Fair Lady 1964


----------



## Rogerx

WALK THE MOON - Shut Up and Dance (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

ANNE MURRAY - Could I Have This Dance 1980


----------



## Rogerx

Britney Spears - Oops!... I Did It Again (Live from Apple Music Festival, London, 2016)


----------



## Rogerx

Britney Spears - ...Baby One More Time (Official Video)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Break Machine - Street Dance (1984)


----------



## Rogerx

Oliver Cheatham - Get Down Saturday Night (Secret Sun Remix)


----------



## Rogerx

Robin S., Crystal Waters & CeCe Peniston Perform Their Classics At Black Girls Rock 2019!


----------



## Rogerx

Evolution of Dance - 1950 to 2019 - By Ricardo Walker's Crew


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Rogerx

LA FURLANA from Italy


----------



## Rogerx

Italian Furlana Dance at Surabaya Cross Culture Festival 2019


----------



## Rogerx

Jarabe Tapatio (baile regional)folklorico


----------



## Rogerx

Ballet Amalia Hernández Jalisco


----------



## Conrad2

Unaware gym teacher dancing while a coup is taking place in the background. 
Background Info

It's an old video, but I thought it was interesting.


----------



## Rogerx

The Trammps - Disco Inferno , 70's dance show


----------



## Rogerx

Baroque dance - Passacaille from "Venus et Adonis"


----------



## Rogerx

Disco-John Travolta-You Should be Dancing-Saturday Night Fever 1977


----------



## Rogerx

LA DANZA BAROQUE - baroque dance Folia d´Espagne & Marche de Turcs, Valtice 2015


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Most Popular Viral Dance Moves


----------



## Rogerx

Swing Dance 1946


----------



## Rogerx

Martha & The Vandellas "Dancing in the Streets"


----------



## Rogerx

Do You Wanna Dance 1962 Cliff Richard and The Shadows


----------



## Rogerx

Billy Joel - Uptown Girl (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Snap! - Rhythm is a Dancer


----------



## Rogerx

MC Hammer - U Can't Touch This (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

C+C Music Factory - Gonna Make You Sweat (1991)


----------



## Rogerx

DJ BoBo Somebody Dance With Me & Keep On Dancing ( KaleidoLuna LIVE 2019 )


----------



## Rogerx

Chic- Live- Everybody Dance


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra It Only Happens When I Dance With You


----------



## Rogerx

Dance with my father(lyrics)Luther Vandross


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat

Guaranteed 'Floor Filler' in my time as a Latin Club DJ.


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat

Well, after a few Latin fun sessions, time for one of my favourite classical dancers doing something different....


----------



## Rogerx

Dance like there's no tomorrow (Paul Oakenfold Club Edit)


----------



## Rogerx

John Travolta Takes Us to 'Pulp Fiction' Dance Class


----------



## Rogerx

Jimmy Castor Bunch - Bertha Butt Boogie


----------



## Rogerx

SILVER CONVENTION - get up and boogie (1976) (HQ)


----------



## Aerobat

Time for some fast feet


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Rogerx

LIZA MINNELLI - Losing My Mind -- Grammy Living Legends


----------



## Rogerx

Single Ladies by Liza Minelli SAC2


----------



## Rogerx

Grease, Centraal Station Antwerpen


----------



## Rogerx

DALIDA - La Dance De Zorba (1965)


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Rogerx

BEST SOLO DANCERS On Got Talent Worldwide


----------



## Rogerx

BEST FLASH MOB


----------



## Rogerx

The Supremes: You Can't Hurry Love - Original


----------



## Rogerx

Save the last dance for me - The Drifters


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Aerobat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Charles Aznavour - The old fashioned way/Les plaisirs démodés (English French version,)


----------



## Rogerx

Midland - Mr. Lonely Line Dance


----------



## Rogerx

Sister Act - I Will Follow Him - Deloris and the Sisters (1992)


----------



## Rogerx

Steps - 5, 6, 7, 8


----------



## Rogerx

Sophie Ellis-Bextor - Murder On The Dancefloor


----------



## Rogerx

Jermaine Stewart - dance floor () 1985


----------



## Rogerx

Far East Movement - Girls On the Dance Floor ft. Stereotypes


----------



## Rogerx

FREAKSHOW ON THE DANCEFLOOR 1984


----------



## Rogerx

20 Dance Styles From Around The World


----------



## Rogerx

Melina Najjar- Flamenco dance Farruca with Yazan Ibrahim


----------



## Rogerx

Irish Dance Group - Irish Step Dancing (Riverdance) 2009


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Rogerx

Valy - Delbar OFFICIAL VIDEO HD


----------



## Rogerx

Mein Schiff Show Tanz mit Rebecca Mir und Massimo Sinato


----------



## Rogerx

Five - Let's Dance (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Let's Dance: Die unglaublichsten Momente der vergangenen Staffeln


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The Trammps - Disco Inferno , 70's dance show


----------



## Rogerx

Real 1950s Rock & Roll, Rockabilly dance from lindy hop


----------



## Rogerx

Jazz dance & ballet at dance studio Escape


----------



## Rogerx

Jazz Roots 2015 - Teachers Battle Outro


----------



## Rogerx

Craziest Dance In The World!! Unbelievable Speed of the Azeri Dance! Must See


----------



## Rogerx

Best Danceí ½í²ƒ í ¼í¾µí ¼í¾¶í ¼í¾·Swing Dance, Lindy hop Dance,Jazz Roots í ½í²ƒí ½í²ƒ í ¼í¾µí ¼í¾¶í ¼í¾·


----------



## Rogerx

Bebo Best & The Super Lounge Orchestra - Sing Sing Sing (Dance Video) |


----------



## Rogerx

Awesome Dance Mix


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Best Dance������ ������������������Swing Dance, Lindy hop Dance,Jazz Roots ������������ ������������������


a very good one!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Top 10 Dance Scenes in Dance Movies


----------



## Rogerx

Movies Dance Scenes Mashup (Mark Ronson-Uptown Funk ft.Bruno Mars)-WTM


----------



## Rogerx

Step Back In Time' - Old School Dance Mash up


----------



## Rogerx

JAZZ ROOTS BATTLE 2019


----------



## Rogerx

Shiraz Dance Group. Persian Dance.


----------



## Rogerx

traditional Chinese dance -- "flowers contend in beauty" by Li qian, Lin Chen..


----------



## Rogerx

Kodo - "O-Daiko" - HD (japanese drummers - Taiko - tambours géants Japon)


----------



## Rogerx

Rodeo Girls: My Guitar And Me (Line Dance)


----------



## Rogerx

Mouth & MacNeal - Ah, L'Amore 1974


----------



## Rogerx

Mai Tai - Am I Losing You Forever


----------



## Rogerx

Sheena Easton - 9 To 5 (Morning Train) (1981)


----------



## Rogerx

Andrew Lloyd Webber, Jason Donovan - Any Dream Will Do


----------



## Rogerx

HD "Good Morning" - Singin' in the Rain (1952)


----------



## Rogerx

Singin' in the rain (1952) - The Last singing scene


----------



## Rogerx

Love Actually (3/10) Movie CLIP - The Dancing Prime Minister (2003) HD


----------



## Rogerx

Risky Business Dance Scene


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> HD "Good Morning" - Singin' in the Rain (1952)


a triple like!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Begin The Beguine


----------



## Rogerx

Stormy Weather in color - The Nicholas Brothers and Cab Calloway |


----------



## Rogerx

Gene Kelly and Leslie Caron - Dancing Scene 04 - An American In Paris


----------



## Rogerx

You're All The World To Me (Royal Wedding-1951)


----------



## Rogerx

Yarbrough & Peoples - Don't Stop The Music


----------



## Rogerx

New Kids On The Block - Tonight


----------



## Rogerx

East 17 - House Of Love (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Westlife - Uptown Girl (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Rock & Roll Dance 1956 (Earl Barton & Lisa Gaye)


----------



## Rogerx

Swing Dance 1956


----------



## Rogerx

DANCE CRAZES OF THE '60S (Compiled by Toni Basil)


----------



## Rogerx

Limbo song


----------



## Rogerx

LED Ballerinas - Ballerina Dance / Modern Ballet Show - Contraband Entertainment


----------



## Rogerx

Jazz & Showballet Nicole - Opening dansshow


----------



## Rogerx

Sergei Prokofiev / Rudolf Nureyev: Romeo and Juliet - Dance of the Knights


----------



## Rogerx

FAUST - Walpurgis Night (Maximova-Yagoudin-Vlasov, 1974)


----------



## Rogerx

Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up (Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Strictly Pros' Elton John themed tribute to Rocket Man -


----------



## Rogerx

Madonna - Vogue (from MDNA World Tour)


----------



## Rogerx

Just Dance 2021: In The Navy by The Sunlight Shakers |


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

TONES AND I - DANCE MONKEY (OFFICIAL VIDEO)


----------



## Rogerx

Rock & Roll Dance 1956


----------



## Rogerx

Top 10 Dance Crazes


----------



## Rogerx

1920s - Charleston dance


----------



## Rogerx

Palestinian Wedding dance | Amazing music and dance | Arabic Folk dance (Dabke)


----------



## Rogerx

Snake man in man's world" － the coolest street dance


----------



## Rogerx

ALL THAT JAZZ - Caroline O'Connor


----------



## Rogerx

[RYUK YTP] Techo Juive - Hava Nagila REMIX


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Whoop-Ti-Ay" from Paint Your Wagon


----------



## Rogerx

BYU Men's Chorus Paint Your Wagon


----------



## Rogerx

June is bustin out all over - Rodgers and Hammerstein's Carousel 1956


----------



## Rogerx

Carousel - Melanie Martinez


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Wedding in Plano Texas


----------



## Rogerx

JK Wedding Entrance Dance


----------



## Rogerx

Amazing bride & groom first dance


----------



## Rogerx

Surprise Flash Mob Wedding Dance


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Wedding in Plano Texas


where they make tackle boxs for fishing


----------



## Rogerx

Doris Day: Everybody Loves a Lover


----------



## Rogerx

The Shirelles - It's A Mad Mad Mad Mad World


----------



## Rogerx

Lion King - Dance Etc. School of the Arts


----------



## Rogerx

Lion King Circle Of Life - Dj Danny Diggz Dance l Chakaboom Fitness Choreography


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

SWEENEY TODD - Infinity Dance [Salt Lake City 2, UT]


----------



## Rogerx

Circus - Britney Spears (Autumn Miller)


----------



## Rogerx

Ivo Remenec together with dancer Rima Baransi in Dublin


----------



## Rogerx

Sister Act - "Hail Holy Queen" - Deloris & The Sisters (1992)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Serge

And singing too, haha!


----------



## Rogerx

Swing Dance & Tap 1950


----------



## Rogerx

Best 60s Dancer Boy Ever - The Nitty Gritty


----------



## Rogerx

Sven Otten - JustSomeMotion - Deka Spot (Extended Version) - Jamie Berry Feat. Octavia Rose -Delight


----------



## Rogerx

JSM & Eric Stehfest - Jamie Berry feat. Octavia Rose - Lost In The Rhythm


----------



## Rogerx

Awesome Dance Mix


----------



## Rogerx

Rockettes "All That Jazz" Fosse Dance Tribute


----------



## Rogerx

Easter Parade | A Couple of Swells (Fred Astaire, Judy Garland) | Warner Bros. Entertainment


----------



## Rogerx

Disney Easter Parade at Magic Kingdom featuring ‪Azalea Trail Maids‬


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Charli D'amelio Vs Addison Rae TikTok Dances Compilation


----------



## Rogerx

HEAD, SHOULDERS, KNEES & TOES - Ofenback & Quarterhad | Dance Video | Choreography | Easy Kids Dance


----------



## Rogerx

Armin van Buuren - Turn The World Into A Dancefloor (ASOT 1000 Anthem) [Official Video]


----------



## Rogerx

Ofenbach & Quarterhead - Head Shoulders Knees & Toes (feat. Norma Jean Martine)


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Rogerx

Tom Dick or Harry - Kiss Me Kate - Ann Miller (1953)


----------



## Rogerx

From this Moment on (Cole Porter), Kiss me Kate, 1953


----------



## Rogerx

Meet Me In St. Louis (1944) - Skip To My Lou


----------



## Rogerx

Doris Day: A Guy is a Guy


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Bill Haley-Shake Rattle And Roll


----------



## Rogerx

Elvis Presley "Hound Dog" (October 28, 1956) on The Ed Sullivan Show


----------



## Rogerx

Rock n Roll - Bill Haley, Lets Rip it up


----------



## Rogerx

Liza Minnelli - Some People (Live From Radio City Music Hall, 1992)


----------



## Rogerx

Rocky Horror Time Warp


----------



## Rogerx

Chicago The Musical - "All That Jazz"


----------



## Rogerx

Victorian Opera's 'A Little Night Music'


----------



## Rogerx

"Lot of Livin'" dance scene from "Bye Bye Birdie"


----------



## Rogerx

\

French Folk Dancing


----------



## Rogerx

French-Canadian Folk Dance


----------



## Rogerx

Brassband UDI Oosternijkerk, theme from Superman - Surventobrass 2016


----------



## Aerobat




----------



## Rogerx

Sweet Charity 1969: The Aloof, The Heavyweight, The Big Finish (HQ) Bob Fosse


----------



## Rogerx

Sweet Charity - There's Gotta Be Something Better Than This


----------



## Rogerx

The Slipper and the Rose waltz


----------



## Rogerx

He / She Danced with Me


----------



## Serge

Diana Ankudinova. The first dance. Age 5 (half a year after she was taken in from an orphanage)

Диана Анкудинова. Первый танец. 5 лет (полгода после детдома)


----------



## Rogerx

The Dying Swan - Natalia Osipova (The Royal Ballet)


----------



## Rogerx

The Nutcracker - Sugar Plum pas de deux: Adagio (Nuñez, Muntagirov, The Royal Ballet)


----------



## Rogerx

Yankee Doodle Dandy - Jimmy Cagney


----------



## Rogerx

Yankee Doodle Dandy


----------



## Rogerx

Shirley Bassey - I Could Have Danced All Night


----------



## Rogerx

Xanadu | Olivia Newton-John & Gene Kelly's '80s/'40s Hybrid E.L.O. Roller Disco


----------



## Rogerx

Hello, Dolly - Waiters Gallop / Hello, Dolly! | Musical Awards Gala 2020


----------



## Rogerx

Cabaret- Money


----------



## Rogerx

On Broadway" - George Benson


----------



## Rogerx

Marilyn Monroe and Jane Russell - "When Love Goes Wrong, Nothing Goes Right"


----------



## Rogerx

It's Always Fair Weather (1955) - Baby You Knock Me Out (Cyd Charisse)


----------



## Rogerx

RTT Dance - lets kiss


----------



## erki

Well, that is something!
Dimitris Papaioannou
Transverse Orientation is ready to meet you all, as soon as theaters open again.


----------



## Rogerx

Handclap - Fitz and the Tantrums / Lia Kim X May J Lee Choreography


----------



## Rogerx

Swing Dance 1942


----------



## Rogerx

Love Me Tonight - Line Dance (Dance & Teach in English & 中文)


----------



## Rogerx

Footlight Parade" clip 3


----------



## Rogerx

Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made for Walkin'


----------



## Rogerx

Earth, Wind & Fire - Boogie Wonderland (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Just Dance 2014 Y.M.C.A. by The Village People Music & Lyrics Video YMCA


----------



## Rogerx

The Overtones - Gambling Man 2.0


----------



## Rogerx

Put The Blame On Mame,Rita Hayworth


----------



## Rogerx

Mame -- Lucille Ball , Angela Lansbury, Ginger Rogers


----------



## Rogerx

No Mercy - Where Do You Go


----------



## Rogerx

What a Comforting Thing to Know


----------



## Rogerx

Ma Belle Evangeline - The Princess and the Frog {


----------



## Rogerx

When We're Human - Princess and the Frog


----------



## Rogerx

Xanadu-Dancin'


----------



## Rogerx

Xanadu Finale


----------



## Rogerx

Brigadoon


----------



## Rogerx

Brigadoon Wedding Dance


----------



## Rogerx

Fred Astaire & Ginger Rogers - Lovely To Look At, Roberta, 1935


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Michel Legrand - The Young Girls of Rochefort (Opening Titles)


----------



## Rogerx

The Young Girls of Rochefort 1967 Opening Ballet


----------



## Rogerx

Dance in the park The Young girls of Rochefort


----------



## Rogerx

Jazz Roots 2015 - Teachers Battle Outro


----------



## Rogerx

Jazz Roots 2017 - Ksenia Parkhatskaya & Daniil Nikulin


----------



## Rogerx

TWIST 1962


----------



## Rogerx

Te Quiero - Rumba


----------



## Rogerx

Jesus Christ Superstar Simon Zealotes (HD)


----------



## Rogerx

JESUS CHRIST SUPERSTAR (Broadway) - "Superstar"


----------



## Rogerx

Harry Connick Jr "On A Clear Day You Can See Forever" w/Tony & Kym


----------



## Rogerx

Caterina Valente - On a Clear Day You Can See Forever (1967)


----------



## Rogerx

Bing Crosby and Fred Astaire (with Virginia Dale) perform Irving Berlin's tune in Mark Sandrich's "Holiday Inn."


----------



## Rogerx

Holiday Inn (1942) - "I Can't Tell a Lie"


----------



## Rogerx

Jolson Story Rockabye


----------



## Rogerx

MY MAMMY" Al Jolson from "The Jolson Story "1946 with LARRY PARKS


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

You Can't Stop The Beat


----------



## Rogerx

- Hairspray l Dance l Chakaboom Fit


----------



## Rogerx

Southland Tales - Dance Between Madeline, Boxer & Krysta


----------



## Rogerx

Walk On - Line Dance (Dance & Teach in English


----------



## Rogerx

Singing, Dancing, and Acting || "A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum"


----------



## Rogerx

A FUNNY THING HAPPENED ON THE WAY TO THE FORUM THE HOUSE OF MARCUS LYCUS


----------



## Rogerx

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang (1968) - Me Ol' Bam-Boo Scene


----------



## Rogerx

Me Ol' Bamboo - Chitty Chitty Bang Bang


----------



## Rogerx

Louis Prima - Sing,Sing,Sing (With a Swing)


----------



## Rogerx

Paddy & Nicko - Electric Ballroom | Britain's Got Talent 2014


----------



## Rogerx

Top Hat, White Tie & Tails Fred Astaire, Top Hat


----------



## Rogerx

Step Up 4 Last Dance(HD)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Salsa musik


----------



## Rogerx

Salsa Dancing in Cali (Colombia)


----------



## Rogerx

The Struts - Dancing In The Street


----------



## Rogerx

Amazing Westfield Stratford Flash Mob!


----------



## Rogerx

Lames Brown - Living in America


----------



## Rogerx

Lisa Stansfield - All Around the World (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Joel Corry x MNEK - Head & Heart [Official Video]


----------



## Rogerx

Clean Bandit, Mabel and 24kGoldn Perform 'Tick Tock' | The Final


----------



## Serge

I don't know what I've just seen but there it is anyway.


----------



## Rogerx

PAINTED


----------



## Rogerx

Footloose (2011) - Line Dancing Scene


----------



## Rogerx

Señorita Bachata Remix - Dj Tronky / Judit & Yexy Jr. Bachata Dance


----------



## Rogerx

Tango Santa Maria - Gotan Project


----------



## Rogerx

Walk On - Line Dance


----------



## Rogerx

ELVIS PARADIS HAWAIIEN


----------



## Rogerx

Goddess of the Lotus Temple" Lena Gukina Tribal Fusion


----------



## Rogerx

Phantom of the Opera


----------



## Rogerx

Sunnyside up sung by Janet Gaynor 1929


----------



## Rogerx

If I Had a Talking Picture of You (1929)


----------



## Rogerx

The Broadway Melody - 1929


----------



## Rogerx

Broadway Melody


----------



## Rogerx

Robin and the 7 Hoods (1964) - Style (Sinatra, Martin, and Crosby)


----------



## Rogerx

Robin and the 7 Hoods (1964) - Bang! Bang! (Sammy Davis Jr.)


----------



## Rogerx

Young Girls of Rochefort - Trailer


----------



## Rogerx

Duet in The Little girls of Rochefort


----------



## Rogerx

Mary Poppins - Chim Chim Cher-ee


----------



## Rogerx

Step in time


----------



## Rogerx

NLE Choppa - Camelot | JEFFERY HU CHOREOGRAPHY


----------



## Rogerx

Camelot (Dance video)


----------



## Rogerx

Twenty 4 Seven - Slave To The Music (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

2 fabiola-Freak out


----------



## Rogerx

Cappella - Move on baby


----------



## Rogerx

Tango Santa Maria - Gotan Project


----------



## Rogerx

The Nolans - Attention To Me


----------



## Rogerx

The Nolans - I'm In the Mood for Dancing


----------



## Rogerx

Let's dance ~Chris Montez


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Aznavour - The old fashioned way/Les plaisirs démodés


----------



## Rogerx

The Great Ziegfeld 1936


----------



## Rogerx

The Great Ziegfeld 1936 Ray Bolger tap dance routine


----------



## Rogerx

Daddy Long Legs (1955) - Sluefoot - Leslie Caron & Fred Astaire


----------



## Rogerx

Coffee Time - Fred Astaire - Stereo - Yolanda and the Thief - Lucille Bremer


----------



## Rogerx

"HAIR" - "AQUARIUS"


----------



## Rogerx

Is That Alright - Lady Gaga (A Star Is Born) Dance Video


----------



## Rogerx

Jesus Christ Superstar (1973) - Heaven on their Minds (Carl Anderson)


----------



## Rogerx

A star is born dance performance


----------



## Rogerx

Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up


----------



## Rogerx

Village People - In the Navy OFFICIAL Music Video 1978


----------



## Rogerx

Dance Dance Dance Dance Is Life - Dance Dance - Smita Patil - Mithun -
Mandakini -Bollywood Hit Song


----------



## Rogerx

Disco Dancer Part - 12 Of 13 - Bollywood Dance Number Movie


----------



## Rogerx

John Travolta And Olivia Newton John - You're The One That I Want


----------



## Rogerx

Grease - Summer Nights [1080p] [Lyrics]


----------



## Rogerx

West Side Story - Prologue - Official Full Number - 50th Anniversary (HD)


----------



## Rogerx

West Side Story - Gee Officer Krupke! (1961) HD


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Madonna - Evita - 16. Waltz for Eva and Che (1996)


----------



## Rogerx

FRED ASTAIRE and CYD CHARISSE - Dancing in the dark, at the Central Park


----------



## Rogerx

My Girl · The Temptations


----------



## Rogerx

John Travolta The Commitments Mustang Sally


----------



## Rogerx

World of Dance Los Angeles 2015 | #WODLA15


----------



## Rogerx

Light Balance FINALIST | ALL Performances | America's Got Talent 2017


----------



## Rogerx

Old Time Rock'n Roll Dance Show


----------



## Rogerx

Great Balls Of Fire # Rock'n Roll Dance Show


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Gloria Estefan - Samba (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Cocchi - Yulia Zagoruychenko | Disney 2016 - Showdance Samba (Original)


----------



## Rogerx

Elvis Sings Bossa Nova Baby (HD)


----------



## Rogerx

Whitney Houston - I Wanna Dance With Somebody (Official Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Rubettes - Juke Box Jive 1975


----------



## Rogerx

The Platters - Only You


----------



## Rogerx

COME A LITTLE BIT CLOSER" JAY BLACK and the Americans ~ 1964


----------



## Rogerx

Rockin' Rollin' Rockabilly DANCE - full version


----------



## Rogerx

Victor/Victoria (Julie Andrews) - Le Jazz Hot


----------



## Rogerx

Julie Andrews - Victor/Victoria


----------



## Rogerx

Glen Miller .... In The Mood


----------



## Rogerx

Save the Last Dance for Me"


----------



## Rogerx

The Limit - Say Yeah


----------



## Rogerx

Cliff Richard & The Shadows - We Say Yeah (1961)-


----------



## Rogerx

Astaire Fred Bojangles of Harlem from Swing Time 1936


----------



## Rogerx

Waltz in Swing Time - Fred & Ginger 1936


----------



## Rogerx

Salsa vs Street dance


----------



## Rogerx

Brotherhood line dance - Voghera Country Festival 2011


----------



## Rogerx

AMAZING | street dancers | London


----------



## Rogerx

ONE HUNDRED line dance - Wild Country - Voghera 2017


----------



## Rogerx

Don Quixote - Act I finale (Marianela Nuñez and Carlos Acosta, The Royal Ballet)


----------



## Rogerx

Walpurgis Night (Maximova-Yagoudin-Vlasov, 1974)


----------



## Rogerx

Il Trovatore - Cork City Opera 1983 - Irish National Ballet


----------



## Rogerx

La Traviata - Italia - XV FESTIVAL INTERNACIONAL DE BALLET


----------



## Rogerx

Sweet Charity - #Dance Scenes (The Aloof, The Heavyweight, The Big Finish)


----------



## Rogerx

Sweet Charity - There's Gotta Be Something Better Than This


----------



## Rogerx

Cell Block Tango


----------



## Rogerx

Chicago The Musical - "All That Jazz"


----------



## Rogerx

Middle Of The Road - Tweedle Dee Tweedle Dum 1971 HQ


----------



## Rogerx

let's dance ~Chris Montez


----------



## Rogerx

Bee Gees - You Should Be Dancing 1976 (HQ Audio)


----------



## Rogerx

Robin & Buddy dansen op 'Waterdance'' van Step Up 3 | Dance Dance Dance


----------



## Rogerx

The Who's "Tommy" (The Musical) - Pinball Wizard - London 1996


----------



## Rogerx

Ann Margret - Tommy (Smash the mirror)


----------



## Rogerx

A Little Night Music 7th November, 1990 Lincoln Opera House, New York


----------



## Rogerx

Fiddler on the Roof Movie CLIP - Matchmaker (1971) HD


----------



## Rogerx

Danzòn: Me voy de rumba (Tres Generaciones) lalo records


----------



## Rogerx

Rumba (Guaguancó)


----------



## Rogerx

Lets Dance - Finnish Tango | euromaxx


----------



## Rogerx

The Function - Jenka (Letka Jenkka, Letkiss)


----------



## Rogerx

Aladdin (2019) Dancing with Jasmine


----------



## Rogerx

Cast of Broadway's 'Aladdin' Perform 'Friend Like Me' Live on 'GMA'


----------



## Rogerx

KING OF JAzz (1930) NZ PREMIERE STATE DEVONPORT


----------



## Rogerx

King Of Jazz (1930) : Happy Feet


----------



## Rogerx

Sway with me Rita Hayworth


----------



## Rogerx

Doris Day - Shaking the Blues Away - Love Me or Leave Me (1955


----------



## Rogerx

The Prince and the Showgirl-Dance scene (Michelle Williams and Marilyn Monroe)


----------



## Rogerx

THAT'S DANCING: Anchors Aweigh - Gene Kelly dancing with a cute little girl. Should Warm Your Heart


----------



## Rogerx

Summer Stock (1950) - Gene Kelly Solo Dance


----------



## Rogerx

Jazz Roots 2015 - Teachers Battle Outro


----------



## Rogerx

Solo Jazz Battle Finals with Professor Cunningham and his Old School


----------



## Rogerx

Benny Hill - фрагменты (1989 год)


----------



## Rogerx

Pitch Perfect-Bellas Final Performance


----------



## Rogerx

EPIC PITCH PERFECT BRIDESMAIDS DANCE


----------



## Rogerx

Just Plain Dancin' - Into The Woods


----------



## Rogerx

Murrieta Dance Project - Hanging Tree


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Benny Hill - фрагменты (1989 год)


a triple like!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Ray Bolger - Dance Scene From "The Harvey Girls" (1946)


----------



## Rogerx

Western+Music: The Harvey Girls 1)Atchison, Topeka and the Santa Fe -Les Demoiselles Harvey (Lyrics)


----------



## Rogerx

Ann Miller & Ray Bolger Puttin' On the Ritz


----------



## Rogerx

Gerhard Wendland - Tanze mit mir in den Morgen (Lyrics)


----------



## Rogerx

Andalusian folk dance: Fandango


----------



## Rogerx

Fandango / Fandanguito harp & dance, alive version by Barbara Ceron.


----------



## Rogerx

Belgian folk dance: De Loere


----------



## Rogerx

Belgian folk dance: Bogencaroussel


----------



## Rogerx

Yankee Doodle Dandy - James Cagney - Mickey Rooney - Judy Garland - HQ


----------



## Rogerx

Welk Tap Dancers - "Cohan's Yankee Doodle Dandy"


----------



## Rogerx

Madonna Dances with Anderson Cooper


----------



## Rogerx

TWICE "Dance The Night Away" M/V


----------



## Rogerx

The First Time It Happens - The Great Muppet Caper


----------



## Rogerx

Marilyn's Dance (The Prince and the Showgirl)


----------



## Rogerx

Flashdance - Maniac (Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Studio 13 Dance - That's Right


----------



## Rogerx

Grade 4 - 5 Performance 2019 "Doctor Dolittle Junior"


----------



## Rogerx

Stanford Viennese Ball 2013 - Opening Committee Waltz


----------



## Rogerx

Tina Turner - Private Dancer [Live] HD.avi


----------



## Rogerx

World's Best Pole Dancer WINNER World Pole Championships 2015 Dimitry Politov


----------



## Rogerx

Hello Dolly! Dance Scene


----------



## Rogerx

Loituma-Ievan Polkka leek spin.


----------



## Rogerx

The Rage - Rage High


----------



## Rogerx

Can-Can Dance (From 1960 Movie "Can-Can") (1080p HD)


----------



## Rogerx

Apollo - Dance with me all night


----------



## Rogerx

Maywood - Late At Night 1980 (HQ)


----------



## Rogerx

Debelah Morgan "Dance With Me"


----------



## Rogerx

SMC Cabaret: Dance


----------



## Rogerx

Professional Dance: Flavia and Vincent's Samba - Strictly Come Dancing


----------



## Rogerx

Verka Serduchka - Dancing Lasha Tumbai


----------



## Rogerx

Buranovskiye Babushki - Party For Everybody


----------



## Rogerx

Jessy Matador - Allez Ola Olé


----------



## Rogerx

eclipse showdance IT'S MAGIC! ★ 2014


----------



## Rogerx

Rosie & Adam's --- Roller skate routine


----------



## Rogerx

Horses Dancing on Music Beat *


----------



## Rogerx

Monkey Dance | HIT song for kids by Kidz Area!!!


----------



## haydnguy

I have not been on the forum in a long time so forgive me if I post duplicates.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Bedknobs & Broomsticks - Substitutiary Locomotion Battle


----------



## Rogerx

High Society (1956) - Grace Kelly - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Rogerx

The Time Warp - Official (2013 UK Cast of Rocky Horror)


----------



## Rogerx

With A Little Bit Of Luck - Stanley Holloway (My fair Lady)


----------



## Rogerx

Vera & Gene in "Slaughter On Tenth Avenue


----------



## Rogerx

Dance Avenue" '80s Dance Line With Jimmy Fallon & The Roots


----------



## Rogerx

Chubby Checker & California Jubilee in "Let's Twist Again"


----------



## Rogerx

History-Making Ski Racer Mikaela Shiffrin Teaches Jimmy to Shuffle Dance


----------



## Rogerx

[/VIDEO]

Foot Loose


----------



## Rogerx

Lot of Livin'" dance scene from "Bye Bye Birdie"
]


----------



## Rogerx

Nicholas Brothers .. The greatest dance sequence


----------



## Rogerx

Choreographer Twyla Tharp Dancers' "Movin' Out"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Sing Sing Sing and swing


----------



## Rogerx

Louis Prima - Sing,Sing,Sing (With a Swing)


----------



## Rogerx

Brooke Shields, Wonderful Town - "Swing" at the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade


----------



## Rogerx

The Second Waltz - André Rieu


----------



## Rogerx

"Steppin' Out (I'm Gonna Boogie Tonight)" 1975


----------



## Rogerx

Dirty Heads - Dance All Night Live 4/20/19


----------



## Rogerx

Vanessa Hudgens and Zac Efron - Can I Have This Dance (Full Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

Paula Abdul, Randy Jackson - Dance Like There's No Tomorrow


----------



## Rogerx

ITCHY - Dancing in the Sun (Official Video)


----------



## haydnguy

ldiat said:


>


I wish I were young enough to do that.


----------



## Rogerx

Kool & The Gang - Celebration (Official Music Video)


----------



## Rogerx

MAMBO nº5 - Lou Vega coreografía CLAUDIA y UGO | FAMA a Bailar


----------



## haydnguy

***********************************************


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> MAMBO nº5 - Lou Vega coreografía CLAUDIA y UGO | FAMA a Bailar


Wow, they are good!!


----------



## Rogerx

Titanic Irish Dance


----------



## Rogerx

LORD OF THE DANCE RIVERDANCE BY PANDAMIMI


----------



## Rogerx

15 minute Diet Dance Workout


----------



## Rogerx

Someone you loved-Conor Maynard (Bachata Mestiza) | JES Y JENNY | Dj Tronk


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## fbjim

The Cleptomaniacs - Positive Feedback


----------



## Rogerx

Best Wedding Dance Ever - Surprise First Dance to Epic Song Mashup!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Flash Mob - Mamma mia! Here we go again!


----------



## Rogerx

Old Time Rock'n Roll Dance Show


----------



## Rogerx

Rock & Roll Dance 1956 (Earl Barton & Lisa Gaye)


----------



## Rogerx

Dance like you're the snake that tempted Eve"


----------



## Rogerx

Gerhard Wendland-Tanze Mit Mir In Den Morgen (1961)


----------



## Rogerx

"Sing, Sing, Sing" - Fosse (Original Broadway Production, 1998)


----------



## Rogerx

Benny Andersson, Björn Ulvaeus and MAMMA MIA! London at the 2014 Olivier Awards


----------



## Rogerx

70th Annual Tony Awards 'Hamilton'


----------



## Rogerx

On Broadway" - George Benson


----------



## Rogerx

Dance of the hours 1a, part


----------



## Rogerx

Dance of the hours 2nd part


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev Romeo and Juliet Dance of the knights


----------



## Rogerx

The Snow Queen - Zac, Dance of the Bandits


----------



## Rogerx

Sofia Swing Dance Festival 2017 -


----------



## Rogerx

Bill and Oti Quickstep to Talk To The Animals


----------



## Rogerx

Calum Scott - Dancing On My Own (Official Video - Tiësto Remix)


----------



## Rogerx

The Ministry of Silly dances presents : Nancy Sinatra - These boots are made for walkin'


----------



## Rogerx

Silly Dance


----------



## Rogerx

With A Song In My Heart (1930)


----------



## Rogerx

American Medley [from WITH A SONG IN MY HEART]


----------



## Rogerx

How to Air Walk (Hip Hop Dance Moves Tutorial) | Mihran Kirakosian


----------



## Rogerx

Sound of Music Live- The Ball


----------



## Rogerx

Kansas City' scene from Oklahoma! (1955)


----------



## Rogerx

Many A New Day' scene from Oklahoma! (1955)


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Pass That Peace Pipe" Joan McCracken - Good News (1947)


----------



## Rogerx

That's Jazz (High Society 1956 - Bing Crosby / Louis Armstrong)


----------



## Rogerx

Mind if I Make Love to You (High Society 1956 - Frank Sinatra / Grace Kelly)


----------



## Rogerx

HIGH SOCIETY GIRL - DISCOFOXX MIXX


----------



## Rogerx

The Trolley Song - Meet Me In St. Louis - 1944 - Judy Garland


----------



## Rogerx

Skip To My Lou | Meet Me in St. Louis | Warner Archive


----------



## Rogerx

Judy Garland and Margaret O'Brien - Under The Bamboo Tree (Meet Me In St. Louis)


----------



## Rogerx

On Broadway" - George Benson


----------



## Rogerx

42nd Street Broadway Revival Tony Award Presentation. FULL VERSION


----------



## Rogerx

Ruby Keeler in Color! 1932 42nd St


----------



## Rogerx

Phantom of the Opera


----------



## Rogerx

Phantom Of The Opera - Masquerade


----------



## Rogerx

Risky Business Dance Scene


----------



## Rogerx

We're all in this together dance


----------



## Rogerx

Best Dance Scene Mashup (Whitney Houston - I wanna dance with somebody)


----------



## Rogerx

Pulp Fiction - Dance Scene (HQ)


----------



## Rogerx

Rock & Roll Dance 1956 (Earl Barton & Lisa Gaye)


----------

